# Show us your Casios!



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

After seeing Dick Jagger's impressive collection of non G-Shock Casios in another thread, I was wondering about how many Affordables members have a collection of Casio's less high profile but high value watches. This includes Edifice, Sports, Pathfinder/Protrek, Waveceptor, Classic, Dress, Databank and plain old drugstore Casios.

Here's some of mine, Sports models:




























Forester (lousy pic but great watch for $20):










An old chrono beater I've had for 15+ years:









Pathfinders:



















Post 'em up!


----------



## Guido Muldoon (May 14, 2007)

Great watches Griff. I just got this MDV-102 for <$50. What a great value!!! Well built, beautiful, keeps perfect time. Lume is OK but the twin LED back lights are blinding. I love it. Also grabbed a dozen of these (+1 for me) AL180 alarm chronos for peanuts. Used as party favors for a kid's birthday. Only downside is no back light (and I had to charge and set them before the party :-d) but the kids loved them.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Great looking Casios Guido I keep meaning to replace my MDV-102. One of these days...


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

This thread only reminds me that I want a Casio.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Melody Alarm










Mini-review here :
https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/casio-melody-alarm-circa-1986-a-196291-post1396808.html#post1396808


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Over here two Casio's...... also a G-Shock Mudman not in the OP but definitely a Casio. 


Casio AW-600 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Casio G-Shock G-9000MX-8D 08.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

I love Casio! Most Gs are too big for me though. My only two Casios are both solar-atomic, so I won't have to change batteries: Waveceptor and an older model Oceanus. I love how the Oceanus hands move smoothly and precisely into position when it wakes up into daylight, like it's happy to see me and ready to serve.


----------



## watchman19 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I forgot about the Oceanus, great looking watches! G-Shocks are cool too, I got a couple ;-) but we know there's lots of G's on here. Sometimes I think G's get all the attention while they are only one segment of Casio's large watch line. Every time I'm in the drugstore I marvel at their ability to put out so many models at so many price points. Sort of the 'everyman's' watch, the way Timex has been for a long time.

If the only Casio you have is a G, post it up too, here's mine:










The GW-1500 started it for me for G-Shocks, I bought it to "set all my other watches" to, yeah right, that's what I kept saying :-d

Next was the GW-9200 Riseman:










Which I loved, but then saw these and I had to get one:










And after reading everything about them and drooling over the whole GW-200 series, my MIRB Frog:










I had an atomic Frog but sold it, it was just a big too large for me, and that's saying a lot after wearing Suunto's and my PAG-80T!


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I currently have 4:
An MDV-102







An HDA-600







I think this one is called an MW-600....







And last but not least, the Waveceptor that whatmeworry gave to me(Thanks again Olly!!)(I also had to borrow one of Olly's pics, because I have not been home since it arrived)






(wow, what a big picture)


----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

I've only got the one Casio, a Waveceptor that looks very much like @Skywatch's, but on a bracelet...and a bit...um...older. I've had mine for nine years or so.








I think I've only had four Casio's in my lifetime, because they last so darn long. I had one from 6th grade to...um...junior year of high school. The next fell and shattered the glass after only a year. The third went from senior year of high school until my mid twenties, and I don't think it died...I think I just wanted something different-looking. Now this one's showing no signs of quitting...


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

Some great looking Casios in this thread :-!

This is my only one. A key watch in my collection, it's used to set all the others......










Cheers


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Casio has been one of those brands I want to love, but often sell for some reason....here is my current stash of Casio's, all the rest are gone....


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm a big Casio fan. In addition to three G-Shocks I have a Wave Ceptor and an Oceanus.


----------



## Lavaine (Jan 12, 2010)

I really like that Super Illuminator diver Guido! Everyone needs a quartz beater watch or 2. Here is my $50 Edifice chrono. This one get more compliments than most of my more expensive autos.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

My one and only.


----------



## Derka (May 6, 2011)

Love Casio.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Russ B-28 said:


> I'm a big Casio fan. In addition to three G-Shocks I have a Wave Ceptor and an Oceanus.


Russ, when I see those two Casios on the daily wrist threads, I laugh a bit, because they are both the prettier versions of the two that I have. Great minds might think alike, but I might like your finds better than my finds!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Casio Oceanus | Japanese OC108L-7AV - white/OC-108L-1A - black | sapphire crystal, alarm, textured dials, good lume and 100m water resist.. Great pair of watches, set me back $125 for the pair:










and I wear the black now on Watchadoo, switching the black & brown leather on the white face...


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

Had a few Casio's over the years, including a G-shock.

Nowadays this is all I have (and it's my daily watch)...

















I do wear it on different Natos as well...


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

FIFA 2006. Married my wife wearing it.








Edifice







I think it's a great-looking race watch at that price point.


----------



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

W-S200HD









SGW-100B









GW-2310









DW-5600E









G-5600E









DW-5500









GW-6900


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I was thinking about getting the SGW-100 for my son, how's the compass accuracy?


----------



## CASD (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Derka said:


>


+1

I used to wear this watch when I were teen.


----------



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

zippofan said:


> I was thinking about getting the SGW-100 for my son, how's the compass accuracy?


It's quite accurate. I've compared it several times with my Silva Ranger compass and the difference was always within 10 degrees. I typically use it to get a quick indication of the wind directions. Getting the menu with compass and thermometer requires only button click. Also calibrating the compass is easy.


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

skywatch said:


> Russ, when I see those two Casios on the daily wrist threads, I laugh a bit, because they are both the prettier versions of the two that I have. Great minds might think alike, but I might like your finds better than my finds!


Now that you mention it I see that they are both very similar. There is nothing wrong with your pair, I just think that mine are newer models than yours.


----------



## Steelhead (Jan 30, 2011)

The Edifice "Speedy Date":


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

here are my casios

and a waveceptor atomic chronograph


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

In addition to a couple of Gs, I have this WVA430J,



four AMW320s,



an F-91W,



and a WVA107.



The Gs are a GW-2000



and a GS-1100.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are mine


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

My only non GShock Casio...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

Great idea Zippofan... from the wrist shots only thread, most of my Casios:
Casio MDV 102









Casio MTD 1037 blue dial 









Casio MQ 550









Casio MMW 300









Casio MMA 200W









Casio MD 903









Casio AW 591









Casio AQ 130BW









Casio AMW 320D white









Casio AMW 320D black









Casio AMW 320C Japan









Casio AMW 320B









Casio AD 711









Casio AD 520 black








































































Ones I am looking for:


----------



## tintasuja (Nov 11, 2010)

Have to show mine also. It's my first Casio in a long time. I used to have those digital ones when I was a kid.
Now I've this one:







Casio Edifice EFA-120L.


----------



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

That's a nice collection of Casio divers!


----------



## whitestig (Apr 2, 2011)

casio aqw-100d-1avef


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I knew there would be a lot of great Casios out there! :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

tintasuja said:


> Casio Edifice EFA-120L.


This one totally ROCKS :-!


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

They are affordable,but can't find no love for them..


----------



## TKF (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's my MTD1054. Other than the lack of Marlin I'm not sure what the differences are to the MDV102?


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

HD bought as a holiday watch for messing on the beach, currently been to Portugal,Turkey and France swimming in the ocean every time and diving in the pool.
£12 bargain










Kev


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

recently sold, a definite work of art:


----------



## regs (Mar 12, 2008)

... really enjoying the pics of all your of fun and affordable casios.:-!

im pretty envious of your pieces - here are a few of mine:

  
  
  
  
thanks for looking!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


> Casio Oceanus | Japanese OC108L-7AV - white/OC-108L-1A - black | sapphire crystal, alarm, textured dials, good lume and 100m water resist.. Great pair of watches, set me back $125 for the pair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had I known how good these look on a Watchadoo, I would have snatched one up when they were available! Nice!

I will post a group shot of my non-G Casios when I get a chance.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

An Edifice Dual-Time









and my most recent purchase ... a Gulfman


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Here are my two:








and








Randy


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

theinterchange said:


>


Very nice looking with that striped theme!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Some really wonderful looking Casios here guys. I've owned a few over the years, the first 2 are the ones currently in my collection.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

Dick Jagger said:


> Very nice looking with that striped theme!


Thank you!


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

The classic DW-290.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

TNT13 said:


> Had I known how good these look on a Watchadoo, I would have snatched one up when they were available!  Nice!


Thank you!


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

I've had a few non-G Casio watches over the years...


----------



## wmaker (Aug 2, 2010)

My only Casio:  W800HG 9AV
This one allows for strap swaps - 18mm lugs

Original strap:









Timex Expedition strap:









US Military style - hasty fitting so wrong way around :-s:









Croc type leather:


----------



## simon1003 (Nov 10, 2009)

MTD-1064-1AVEF.

Came on a steel bracelet - which I can't wear as they pull my hair, and no way am I going to shave my wrists!

Tried it on a nato and diver strap, surprised to find it takes a 24mm. Nice watch for the £22.99 it can currently be had for. WR 200m, day/date/24h sub-dial, lume is good too.


----------



## hkfooey (Feb 9, 2011)

My favorite casio:


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

My three Casios.
cottontop


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

Group shot:








Plus this one:









 There's another Baby-G and a basic Casio digital aound here somewhere too.


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

I started out looking at an Oceanus model. I wanted to check one out, but Oceanus isn't sold in Canada. It was fairly pricey and at the time I was trying to keep a budget after splurging on several pricier watches, and so decided to wait.

When I finally decided to get one I couldn't find that model anymore, and ended up looking at several Waveceptor and Edifice models. Again nobody seems to sell these two brands around here, just the Gs, so I ordered one on line only to have the vendor refund my money a few days later as they were out of stock and weren't sure when/if they'd get more. I did have a second choice but opted not to go with it as I was distracted by a good price on a Sinn UX. After the Sinn the budget was again restricted for a while.

I finally decided to take a look at the Gs, because I could find them locally which would keep it under the radar of the wife (as those boxes that arrive by mail always announce that I've just bought another watch). I wasn't generally a fan of the Gs because I had done the digital thing back in my twenties (3 watches, 1 LED and 2 LCD). I do like ana-digi's though and noticed that there are some in the G-Shock line and found the GW3500B-1A on the Casio website. I went looking at the local stores and found and bought one (picture courtesy of Casio):









My only "complaint" is that the light does not light up the digital displays only the dial, but no regrets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klostrophobic (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I've only got one Casio right now, but I love the brand and I'd like to add a G-Shock in the near future.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

5 of my 6 Casios. The other one needs a battery change.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

I added a few more since i shot this pic. enjoy


----------



## baco99 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just picked this up over the weekend. I like it a lot, but still not sure if I *need* it for any reason. My heart rate monitor does a lot of what this does and more. But I like the old school look. Reminds me of my childhood. Haven't worn it yet, maybe this week...

Casio GWM5600R-1 Atomic Solar G-Shock, Black w/ Orange Text.


----------



## adotti (Sep 26, 2009)

Casio is one of my favorite brands, so I have many... unfortunately, these are the only ones I have shoot so far...

Casio MQ24








Casio W59








Casio AW45


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

Casio AD 520 yellow dial, very good condition.









with an AD 520 black dial, in less good condition:









and l to r:
AMW320C AD 520, AD 520, MMW 200A


----------



## sonnguyen (Jun 11, 2011)

My Casios


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

An interesting blue dial DW340, one of the very few 300m digital divers by Casio.


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

another 300m WR Casio - a vintage DW 300.


----------



## chris1216 (Nov 11, 2009)

My Mudman and an older one from the early 1980s.


----------



## AirMech74 (Apr 13, 2011)

My new AMW-330










My Old G-Shock G2300










My even older AMW320, had it since I was in Jr High, wore it throughout my Navy Career...its been all over the world with me, hoping to send it in and get it working again...waiting to hear back from Casio.


----------



## adotti (Sep 26, 2009)

AirMech74 said:


> My even older AMW320, had it since I was in Jr High, wore it throughout my Navy Career...its been all over the world with me, hoping to send it in and get it working again...waiting to hear back from Casio.


Good luck with your Casio... that watch is wonderful and with such a historical background it deserves to tick again!


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

GWM5600 on a bracelet


----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

Casio DW300









Casio DW310









Casio DW340


----------



## chaviondo (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine: Casio G-9100 Gulfman


----------



## Mike L (Aug 17, 2011)

Some very nice Casios here.

Well here's mine

This is my first Casio

It was bought in '85 i think









This one was the reason that nowadays i love Casios

Cheers


----------



## Lkopo (Jan 21, 2011)

Casio GS-1200B-AJF








PRW-1300Y-1VER


----------



## brandel (Sep 1, 2010)

I really love the MDV-106 I just got...


----------



## lyxbaever (Oct 28, 2010)

No use posting my g-shocks we all know what those look like.

First the casio that can get you looked up in guantanamo bay http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F91W#Claimed_use_in_terrorism









The one i use when diving










very lightly modified, added a ploprof hand for better underwater visibility

before









after


----------



## Seiko_Fan (Feb 20, 2008)

Love this thread!


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been posting these same photos everywhere... sorry for the redundancy.


----------



## polishmadman (Sep 14, 2011)

This is the first Casio I've ever owned. I just bought it yesterday.


----------



## Kinetic200 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, Soooooooo nice.........Bob.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Guido Muldoon said:


> Great watches Griff. I just got this MDV-102 for <$50. What a great value!!! Well built, beautiful, keeps perfect time. Lume is OK but the twin LED back lights are blinding. I love it. Also grabbed a dozen of these (+1 for me) AL180 alarm chronos for peanuts. Used as party favors for a kid's birthday. Only downside is no back light (and I had to charge and set them before the party :-d) but the kids loved them.


My dad has the same one! Never takes it off either hah.

This is my very first watch! I bought it myself when I was about ten. I had it stashed away for a little while as I rarely wore a watch thru high school, and then I found it before I started student teaching and fell in love all over again. It definitely channels a submariner here. Pretty sure it was about $50 back in '98. No idea what model it is. edit: did a little research. looks to be an mtd-1010


----------



## JustinD (Apr 6, 2011)

And my first G-shock:


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

polishmadman said:


> This is the first Casio I've ever owned. I just bought it yesterday.
> View attachment 534843


Congrats! The SGW-300 is a great watch, comparable to the GW-9200 Riseman at a fraction of the price. My two teenagers haven't been able to kill theirs either :-!


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## silvercrown (Aug 15, 2011)

Mdv-106...


----------



## Madude (Mar 25, 2011)

Every time I open this topic it has me drooling over AlbertaTime's pair of oceanus watches.  
This time it convinced me to revive my old protrek with a fresh battery.


----------



## VolkswagenFox21 (Jun 6, 2011)

I love my Casio.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Madude said:


> Every time I open this topic it has me drooling over AlbertaTime's pair of oceanus watches.
> This time it convinced me to revive my old protrek with a fresh battery.


Awesome Casio, I love it! About how old is it?


----------



## Madude (Mar 25, 2011)

zippofan said:


> Awesome Casio, I love it! About how old is it?


I'm not entirely sure but I believe the calendar starts at 1995 so that's some indication. I never bought it new, well I never bought it in the first place it was a price in some competition, so I don't know. 

Glad you like it. I mostly wore it during my mandatory army service. Training, sauna, whatever she could handle it but strap got a bit messy after all that so I changed it to that black one before getting a more fitting one. Don't feel the need to upgrade into a G any time soon hehe.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Just ordered this awesome looking (an ultra cheap) Casio from the bay. :-!


----------



## simon1003 (Nov 10, 2009)

Casio MTD-1067D-1AVEF.

I was intrigued at first by this watch because the bezel looks straight off the AMW-320, but when you compare them side-by-side they're not, the body of the MTD is also thicker and sits higher on the wrist.

It came on a metal strap, again unfortunately one of those horrible hair-pullers, so I threw it on a TSS GMT CS Alligator strap from watchworx.co.uk.

Overall very impressed, it can be had for £50 if you shop around.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 4, 2011)

simon1003 said:


> Casio MTD-1067D-1AVEF.
> 
> Overall very impressed, it can be had for £50 if you shop around.


Looks superb Simon! I had thought about picking one up recently but instead went for the MTD-1053 below which arrived on Saturday.









Tony


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

Great thread! I only have two Casios, both very inexpensive, but I love them. Please pardon my use of stock photos:

Classic digital A158:









and the classic CA53 calculator:









Casio makes a fine watch and I'm currently scouting to add a few more to my collection, possibly an Edifice.


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Some of the pictures in this thread make Casios seem far more interesting than I ever thought possible.

My MDV-300 arrived today - first Casio in about 10 years and my first analogue Casio ever:









(Nothing like as good as the pic by theinterchange on page 3 of this thread. Kudos.)

I think now that it needs a black Nato with polished fittings.


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

some that I still wear!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

My favourite tool watch... Wear it for work. Cheap, dispensable, rugged and durable. 10 years battery life and I personally do a relume for it with superluminova.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Triton9 said:


> My favourite tool watch... Wear it for work. Cheap, dispensable, rugged and durable. 10 years battery life and I personally do a relume for it with superluminova.
> View attachment 545450


Beautiful job!
I have a few Casio's that I would love to re-lume, but I don't think these old eyes and unsteady hands are up to it.
I'm capable of removing the movement, but the I'm sure the hands will be a problem for me.
Is there any way to re-lume them without removing the hands?
TIA
francobollo


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

francobollo said:


> Beautiful job!
> I have a few Casio's that I would love to re-lume, but I don't think these old eyes and unsteady hands are up to it.
> I'm capable of removing the movement, but the I'm sure the hands will be a problem for me.
> Is there any way to re-lume them without removing the hands?
> ...


Just paint over the hand. I never remove the hand for the lume job. I just remove the movement and paint over the dial and hand. But you need to be carefully of the lume thickness. If not, the hr and second hand will not criss cross over each other and stuck there.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Triton9 said:


> Just paint over the hand. I never remove the hand for the lume job. I just remove the movement and paint over the dial and hand. But you need to be carefully of the lume thickness. If not, the hr and second hand will not criss cross over each other and stuck there.


Trinton9:
Thanx so much for the helpful information.
I think I'll give it a try on an old watch that I have, before attempting it on my WVQ142DA-2AV.
francobollo


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

New arrival came through the letter box today. Very cheap and whilst it doesn't feel like an expensive watch it was certainly good value for money (think it cost me about £16) and I love the modern mil-style look reminiscent of some Breitlings or Luminox pieces. 
The resin strap was a bit long and not overly comfortable so I've squeezed it onto a 20mm NATO.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

My newest








My backup









My Favorite


----------



## js413 (Sep 27, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> New arrival came through the letter box today. Very cheap and whilst it doesn't feel like an expensive watch it was certainly good value for money (think it cost me about £16) and I love the modern mil-style look reminiscent of some Breitlings or Luminox pieces.
> The resin strap was a bit long and not overly comfortable so I've squeezed it onto a 20mm NATO.


Looks good! I plan on purchasing this watch as well and throwing on a nato/zulu strap. Do you have a wrist shot?

I haven't pulled the trigger on it yet because I wasn't sure if I would need adapters to put on the nato/zulu. Seems like you just slid it through- was it difficult/did you have to cut the strap or anything? I have a 20mm nato that I can use...so depending on what you say, I'm going to get this soon.

Thanks!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

js413 said:


> Looks good! I plan on purchasing this watch as well and throwing on a nato/zulu strap. Do you have a wrist shot?
> 
> I haven't pulled the trigger on it yet because I wasn't sure if I would need adapters to put on the nato/zulu. Seems like you just slid it through- was it difficult/did you have to cut the strap or anything? I have a 20mm nato that I can use...so depending on what you say, I'm going to get this soon.
> 
> Thanks!


No wrist shots yet but I'll take some tomorrow if I get the chance. Looks good on the wrist though, not too big but big enough to have a bit of presence. 
No adapters required for the strap, it uses regular spring bars but the width is only 18mm so the 20mm strap I used is a bit pinched. The clearance between the bars and the case is very small as well, I had to take the bars off to get my NATO on so I suspect a ZULU wouldn't fit at all.


----------



## js413 (Sep 27, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> No wrist shots yet but I'll take some tomorrow if I get the chance. Looks good on the wrist though, not too big but big enough to have a bit of presence.
> No adapters required for the strap, it uses regular spring bars but the width is only 18mm so the 20mm strap I used is a bit pinched. The clearance between the bars and the case is very small as well, I had to take the bars off to get my NATO on so I suspect a ZULU wouldn't fit at all.


Thanks for the response. I'm looking forward to those wrist shots. Good call on the straps.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

js413 said:


> Thanks for the response. I'm looking forward to those wrist shots. Good call on the straps.


Here's a couple of shots of it on my tiny 6.25" wrist


----------



## artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2011)

I only have one.Casio MTA-1010D-1AVEF.These are older pictures, taken before I scratched the bezel.Big, rugged and manly.Hard to set, though.Cost me the equivalent of 100 USD.
















I would love to get a G-Shock, but the official dealer store where I got this one sells most models with astronomical prices (as in all other stores) and I'm afraid of buying off the internet.


----------



## mwalle6 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## js413 (Sep 27, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> Here's a couple of shots of it on my tiny 6.25" wrist


Thanks for the wrist shots!


----------



## janl (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## polishmadman (Sep 14, 2011)

I just found this at the base we're stationed at. I hope I didn't do badly. I paid $40 for it. I loved how it looked since I saw it here.


----------



## mgscheue (Mar 8, 2010)

My two recently-acquired non-G Casios:

AL-190W








F-91W








Lots of fun for the money.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Dick Jagger (Jul 7, 2009)

Vintage Casio AMW 320C black dial, pre-model year 2000.


----------



## dbh (Nov 11, 2011)

The original strap is long gone. I have had this Casio for a long time. Purchased when I was a student from Consumer's Distributing (anyone remember them?)
I calibrated the rate against a high-precision ovenized oscillator once and it keeps great time. I don't see this model around much.
--
dbh


----------



## adotti (Sep 26, 2009)

dbh said:


> The original strap is long gone. I have had this Casio for a long time. Purchased when I was a student from Consumer's Distributing (anyone remember them?)
> I calibrated the rate against a high-precision ovenized oscillator once and it keeps great time. I don't see this model around much.


I love that kind of digitally analogue watch... I'd love Casio to put something like it back in production.


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

dbh said:


> View attachment 555101
> 
> The original strap is long gone. I have had this Casio for a long time. Purchased when I was a student from Consumer's Distributing (anyone remember them?)
> I calibrated the rate against a high-precision ovenized oscillator once and it keeps great time. I don't see this model around much.
> ...


I used to have one of those.
What model is/was it?


----------



## germslopz (Jun 25, 2011)

Got this yesterday after being stuck in an elevator for 2 hours and receiving a 75dll gift card to Macy's for my ordeal haha


----------



## dbh (Nov 11, 2011)

PH68 said:


> I used to have one of those.
> What model is/was it?


I still have it - it has AE-11W on the case back, and 694 which I believe refers to the module inside. Since I took that photo I have buffed out most of the scratches on the face, the ones that aren't too deep. It looks 20 years younger now.
--
dbh


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

My very first watch was this Casio. It was sitting in my closet for a long time. Took it with me to campus, and finally got around to finding a new battery. 









It's a Forester. The name has been worn off, probably from all the showering I did with it.


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

I had originally purchased the Casio MQ-24 as a sort of "practice" watch, a purpose it has certainly served (I've completely taken it apart and put it back together a few times). My only complaint is that the watch crystal is pretty cheap, and it scratches quite easily, though the scratches are pretty hard to see in these photos.

What I didn't expect was the number of compliments I received for a <$10 watch...








Perhaps the synthetic materials used to make the MQ-24 appeal to the aesthetic tastes of younger generations brought up on xbox and playstation?








Swatch makes a similar watch with similar materials, but costs around $50, and the face is nearly all black, making it nearly useless as a watch. +1 for Casio!


----------



## TimeToLive (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok here we go!























































My Casio family


----------



## ShockMister (Mar 22, 2008)

Citizen V said:


> My very first watch was this Casio. It was sitting in my closet for a long time. Took it with me to campus, and finally got around to finding a new battery.
> 
> View attachment 557785
> 
> ...


I like this one. I was going to ask the name or model, then I noticed you mentioned the name Forester below the pic. I don't ever remember seeing this. Does it have any special features? Thanks.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Had this one for over 10 years. It was my daily wear watch until about 6 months ago when I thought I lost it. I found it under the couch this past weekend and the time was right on the money.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here are a couple I bought to replace it.


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's my first Casio... MDV-106. Very happy with it so far, although I really do have an urge to do a hand swap if I can ever find out what size these are.


----------



## GGN (Nov 24, 2011)

OJ Bartley said:


> Here's my first Casio... MDV-106. Very happy with it so far, although I really do have an urge to do a hand swap if I can ever find out what size these are.
> 
> View attachment 595140


Have a look at the movement. Say it's a miyota XXXX. Google search on miyota XXXX should be able to tell you what size hands it takes. Some people may even know off hand here or on the watchmaking section


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks GGN, but no dice. I believe the movement is Casio's 2784 quartz module, but I can't find anything about it online, and even a call to Casio didn't give me any info. There was another forum member who modded his MDV-102, which I assume would be similar, but he didn't remember the exact hand size either. He thought the minute hand had a 0.70mm hole, and I have yet to find a nice plongeur hand in that size.


----------



## GGN (Nov 24, 2011)

OJ Bartley said:


> Thanks GGN, but no dice. I believe the movement is Casio's 2784 quartz module, but I can't find anything about it online, and even a call to Casio didn't give me any info. There was another forum member who modded his MDV-102, which I assume would be similar, but he didn't remember the exact hand size either. He thought the minute hand had a 0.70mm hole, and I have yet to find a nice plongeur hand in that size.


No worries, sir, but here you go:
CASIO con calibres Miyota y Seiko - Página 4 - Hablemos de Relojes

In Spanish, but I'm pretty sure there's a picture of the "Casio 2784" hiding behind what looks to be a Miyota 2115 movement. I've taken apart one or two analogue Casio's before, and each time have found a Miyota inside.

Hope this helps, best of luck with the mod


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

Whaaaaaa? That's amazing, GGN, thanks for the lead! I really had Googled around and came up pretty empty-handed, but this takes me off in a new direction. I haven't opened mine yet (tools are still incoming) but when I do, I'll see what's inside and post some pics. I will also measure the hand posts with a micrometer to see what size they are. If it does in fact use a Miyota 2115 Movement, I think that confirms the hand sizes of 70/120/17 that *unklefunk *suggested. It is still hard to find hands (especially plongeur hands, and especially plongeur hands lumed with C3) in this size, but I'll keep scouring the web.


----------



## Blazd (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## okietime (Jan 26, 2012)

GW-1500A


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with the MRW200H series? I've been eyeing one for some time now...
Amazon.com: Casio Men's MRW200H-7EV Sport Analog Dive Watch: Casio: Watches

Do you think a NATO/ZULU strap would fit on this watch?


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*My First Digital Diver Casio H101 Marlin, Still Running Perfectly.

I purchased this beauty brand new in 1980.*


----------



## Nuphoria (Nov 6, 2008)

Currently this is my only Casio - gets a lot of wrist time though


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

and 3 others i let my kids wear!


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

G-7510-1V - nicknamed as "Street Kings" (the film which starred by Keanu Reeves. although he worn G-7500 but the design is the same, only the G button is different)
G-6900EB-2 - Green Collection
DW-6900MS-1 - Military Series (as worn by Eminem in "Space Bound" music video)









W-800H-1AV - just got this today after i watched british tv series "Misfits" (season 2, episode 4) so i nicknamed it as Casio "Misfits"









the Casio scene from "Misfits" (season 2, episode 4), worn by Future Simon (Iwan Rheon)


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

my Casios..
Gw2500BD-1AR
MTD 1069
Protrek PRW-1300T-7VER
G510D
AMW320R


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

another casio added to my collection, got it last thursday.
straight from japan...

*Casio Wave Ceptor WV-59J-1AJF*


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

I have recently discovered Casio & I must say that I am impressed. First up is my AQ160WD. I love it, it has 5 alarms, excellent accuracy & I think it's quite good looking.










I also have the AQF100WD which I also really like.










Kim


----------



## Anton25 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have this watch also too.. but I can't find any information about it..I mean year edition, how much is it now and so else. All I've got is only pdf manual


----------



## GTB (Aug 12, 2012)

AMW330 on bracelet.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

AMW320:









G-Shock G-2900 "Sailman":









G-Shock GW-300: (sold to coworker this year)









Pro-Trek PRW-2500T. Decided not to keep this one, but the PAW-2000T instead:









G-Shock GW-M850. Nearly the perfect combination of features. I wish they'd just omit the useless Rally Timer and associated memory modes. Perfect, other than that:









Pathfinder PAW-2000T. My perfect Pathfinder model. Relatively slim, and a nice big main display. Time of day visible in all modes. Omits tide and moon data in favor of sunrise & sunset data and a higher resolution barometric trend graph:









A158W. An 80s design, but still relevant, as it is slim, small, hasn't got many modes to cycle through, and has a nice loud alarm. The bracelet sucks though. I wear it on a black nylon/leather strap at the moment.









WVA-470. Solar/atomic ana-digi. Elegant enough for dress duty and a super good bracelet. Analog looks, and digital functionality. This could be The One Watch, if a gun were put to my head:









CA53. A real 80s icon. Very easy to set all modes, thanks to direct input via the numeric keypad. Not too many modes, and has the nice auto-return to home screen feature. If it had a countdown timer and a light, it would be PERFECT. The timer, I can mostly replace with the alarm. Light? 









Twin Sensor (forgot model #) Compass/thermometer. Very useful, nice big display, not too thick or expensive. I should've kept this one, but was lured by the glory of the triple sensor models. 









Wife's Baby-G. Has a fruity little graphic of a dolphin swimming and metallic turquoise highlights. Too bad, as it might be a good option for kids or small-wristed men, such as myself.









G-Shock DW-5600E. Should've kept this one too. I'll probably buy another one soon. Perfect combination of features, and is one of the few G-Shocks that is really at home under long shirt sleeves. Only $41 at the moment too...









Forgot what model this was. I addresses the lack of a countdown timer and light on the CA53, but adds a stupid membrane keypad that is high-effort to press. It needs a fingernail or pencil eraser. So people use fingernails, and eventually puncture the membrane. Rubber buttons are better. This is another one I should've kept, but gave it away to a watch forum member last year at Christmas.









Forgot which model this was. I was attracted to its simplicity and unique font. But it was not very accurate for a quartz, batteries only lasted about a year, and after the second battery change, it stopped working for no reason. I would not recommend this piece of crap or its black/gold brother. Mine wound up in the trash.


----------



## CYoung234 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is my only Casio and my only digital watch, a GW-300 2608 Wave-Cepter Solar G-Shock. I used this one as a work watch when I worked as an electrician. Still runs great after about 10 years! Tough watch - this one probably still has sawdust on it.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I've got two Casio's, both of which I use for work. A DW6900 GShock that I put an after market resin bracelet on, and a AQS810 solar analog that I picked up recently. Both were great deals at less than $50 each.


----------



## -hj- (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all, new to the forum, and posted in the image gallery section, but found this casio forum later on so posting my humble Casios collection.... 








My Casio Edifice EQS-500DB-1A2









and my Casio Edifice EF-125D-7AV. This is actually my favorite, it's clear, clean and very reliable and quite tough (it sliipped and dropped it onto the bathroom floor once while I was trying to clean it with soapy hands.... there is a small dent on the side now, along with many nick and scratches)


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Gettin' ready for some late night snackin'

Ramen + Spam + Cheese. Yes, it's an acquired taste.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't think I've posted my latest G here yet 








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## triplesss (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi All,

My Casio, Protrek has withstood me for the past 4 years. Wonderful watch.


----------



## Sctb78 (Nov 3, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> Don't think I've posted my latest G here yet
> View attachment 918172
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Mine says hello 










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Protrek


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

Protrek PRT-40







DW 400 Tachymeter, with replacement bracelet


----------



## GTB (Aug 12, 2012)

Had this watch for about 3 years yet it continues to impress me! It doesn't get much wrist time anymore, though. Too many watches, and I am getting protective of it as it ages.









It is a 5 motor.

Features include:
Waveceptor
Tough Movement
Time Zone Select on a separate 24 hour dial
Countdown timer
Timer
Alarm
Saphire Crystal
Solar
WR 10 Bar
and more.....heh.

Greg


----------



## slowcoach (May 2, 2012)

My small Casio collection











Incoming


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

Rentacop said:


> I've got two Casio's, both of which I use for work. A DW6900 GShock that I put an after market resin bracelet on, and a AQS810 solar analog that I picked up recently. Both were great deals at less than $50 each.
> View attachment 916858
> View attachment 916859


where did you get that resin bracelet from? and how much? I have 3 of the 5600/6900 bracelets but if the place you got yours from comes in other colors that would be cool

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

This guy, as you can see, has seen his fair share of wear! Bought this one for $13 on sale and wore it while I was a busser at Spinnaker Beach Club in Panama City Florida where it was smashed by an amp, soaked with beer, scraped and hit with everything imaginable and yet it still works


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

My latest purchase of casio.. A very good watch for sport. I can keep track of my jogging timing with the huge digital display while at the same time observe the current timing.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

phattbam said:


> where did you get that resin bracelet from? and how much? I have 3 of the 5600/6900 bracelets but if the place you got yours from comes in other colors that would be cool
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Hey I sent a PM, but the bracelet is from RLT watches from the UK. It is the 20mm black linked resin bracelet with deployment clasp, I had to modify the end links to fit the 6900.


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks..



Rentacop said:


> Hey I sent a PM, but the bracelet is from RLT watches from the UK. It is the 20mm black linked resin bracelet with deployment clasp, I had to modify the end links to fit the 6900.


----------



## WRR (Dec 31, 2012)

Picked this up on amazon for $12, using it as my beater watch for Air Force basic training soon. Nothing spectacular by any means, but for $12 it's perfect.


----------



## Edmontonian (Apr 3, 2012)

Rentacop said:


> I've got two Casio's, both of which I use for work. A DW6900 GShock that I put an after market resin bracelet on, and a AQS810 solar analog that I picked up recently. Both were great deals at less than $50 each.
> View attachment 916858


Where'd you get the aftermarket bracelet?


----------



## HaleL (Dec 3, 2012)

Edmontonian said:


> Where'd you get the aftermarket bracelet?


Look a few posts up


----------



## TankstaGangsta (Oct 16, 2012)

This one is a favorite in my current rotation....


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I picked up this twin sensor Casio SGW100 he other day. It's got compass / temperature mode. 200m water resistance, 5 alarms, CT timer, chrono, and world time.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice to see this thread still going on :-!
Since I originally posted it I've picked up a few more here and there :-d Other than some G's, I bought two high value/low price Casios in the last year or so, including an olive green case F-108, and just recently, a MRW-200, neither of which I have pictures of(!)

These are stock pics, I guess I should get the camera out...














I also grabbed a SGW-100 compass too, sweet watch that my wife snagged for me for a steal:


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

zippofan said:


> Nice to see this thread still going on :-!
> Other than some G's, I bought two high value/low price Casios in the last year or so, including an olive green case F-108, and just recently, a MRW-200, neither of which I have pictures of(!)
> 
> These are stock pics, I guess I should get the camera out...
> View attachment 927983


I missed the all-plastic/tactical look after I sold my Luminox this summer... bought the same watch as above with the white dial and haven't missed the Luminox since. Great value for a $20 watch. I actually really like the smooth, bidirectional bezel as well.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

That SGW100 is a great value, in my opinion. If it was solar it would be near perfect, but as member cal..45 pointed out its got a good sized battery (C2025). It also has a central lug setup that may make replacing the strap a pain as well.


----------



## theinterchange (May 29, 2010)

TankstaGangsta said:


> This one is a favorite in my current rotation....
> 
> View attachment 927285


I can't really tell from here, but are the links folded?

Randy


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2011)

These three:









Plus my GW-5001JF. All great watches, especially the F-105 (the one in the middle), which often seems to be woefully underrated.


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Here is another one of mine.


----------



## H3RRINGTON (Dec 13, 2012)

On leather







Rubber 







NATO strap

The AMW 320 is a versatile, rugged, workhorse.

It's been in the office, in the field, the pad for training, and on every deployment.


----------



## Proflig8tor (Jan 3, 2013)

Bought my father a Solar / Atomic Casio and liked it so much that since the new year my collection has grown to the point where I'd run out of arms, even if I were an octopus.


----------



## -hj- (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello guys, just to add to this thread, my lovely wife's very well-used Pink "Butterflies" Casio LTF-115 wristwatch. Very scratched and on its second leather strap & 3rd battery, but much loved and still being worn daily:










Sorry for the bad photos, took them at night and lighting was terrible.

This is what it looks like in promo pics:


----------



## Ventriloquist (Dec 14, 2012)

MQ24 for running









F-91W that has been through 2 years of army with me, anything from firing rifles to long walks in the jungle with 20kg strapped on my back


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

I have 5 that I really enjoy ~


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

^^ i like that 3rd pilot looking chronograph one


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

phattbam said:


> ^^ i like that 3rd pilot looking chronograph one


|>

I posted pics and info of that setup when I pulled it together a couple of months ago, so rather than re-post, I'll link to that one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/vintage-aviator-pilot-styling-$65-825283.html

;-)


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

thank you Simon.


----------



## Dr.Fu Manchu (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## peksii (Mar 10, 2012)

My only casio


----------



## TroyWatch (Mar 5, 2013)

Loving the G Shock I got as a present just last night.


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

I sold all my Casio's, then missed my MDV-102, so I recently picked up this MDV-300









I have this Edifice on its way now.


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Love this little gem...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Another casio added into my collection MRW-200.


----------



## -hj- (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry for the really bad photo, just showing here a matching pair of Casio MTP & LTP-1183s as gifts for a couple..


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My one and only Casio Protrek. I didn't know it uses 4 batteries until a change is needed, lol.


----------



## Silverstreak09 (Oct 5, 2011)

-hj- said:


> Sorry for the really bad photo, just showing here a matching pair of Casio MTP & LTP-1183s as gifts for a couple..
> 
> View attachment 1084088


Great idea for a couple gift, as long as the missus enjoys watches as much as your friend!

Any chance of a quick review of the MTP? I like this style of watch quite a bit, and have had my eye on these particular Casios for a while.


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)




----------



## -hj- (Dec 28, 2012)

Silverstreak09 said:


> Great idea for a couple gift, as long as the missus enjoys watches as much as your friend!
> 
> Any chance of a quick review of the MTP? I like this style of watch quite a bit, and have had my eye on these particular Casios for a while.


Those are actually for my sister-in-law and her husband. I think they'll definitely enjoy then since they both don't wear watches currently and before that they wore whatever free promo watches that were given through credit cards or bank packages, stuff like. So a Casio is a 'proper' brand for them 

I will take a few more shots tomorrow (its nighttime here now)and some comparison with my other watches so you can see the size and such later on...

As for the quick writeup off the top of my head for both of them.... I didn't really look at them in real detail yet, but here's a quick list..

- got them for about (I am converting here) USD30 each.

- the men's version is slightly smaller than I expected, as because the case has some sort of a crown guard, or bump or whatever you call it, that was added into the measurement. I'll measure it for sure tomorrow + a ruler with some shots.

- does not have lume, but I think the dial 'sunburst' and hands do look really good. In fact I think they are the best feature of the watch. The case itself is brushed type, but the brushing here seems slightly unrefined than, say, some of Casio's edifice watches. Otherwise the bezel is very nicely polished, and that looks great.

- I will have to look for a full minute, but it seems that the seconds hand line up the hour markers pretty well, seems to be better at it than my Edifice EF-125

- Lightweight - specs say approx. 87gram. The bracelet is the folded metal-type, but I guess that is expected with watches at this budget. So this is lightweight and does not have the kind of heft you expect, from, say even an Edifice version.. Oh one thing I noticed is that the bracelete clasps has 4 adjustment holes, plenty of adjustment.

- "Water resistant" but cannot expect much more than that.. ie. getting it wet in the rain accidentally only, not for swimming

- it came in cardboard box, which are crumpled badly due to shipping. not the fault of Casio, watches are undamaged, but just to note that there is no hard case to protect them.. better get whoever is shipping it to add some more protection.

- personally I think they are extremely great value, being Casio they will last, and if you like how it looks, I can recommend them.

That's all for now... if you have questions just ask I'll answer them if possible


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's my Pathfinder. I also have two G-Shocks.


----------



## Phoenix80 (Aug 23, 2012)

I just put one of these back in service after many years. Put it on a 18mm blue nato and replaced the battery. Will give it some wrist time later this week.


----------



## -hj- (Dec 28, 2012)

For Silverstreak09, as promised:













































The Edifice EQS-500 world timer is about 46mm wide, the Edifice EF-125 is about 39 or 40mm.

And I totally forgot about the pics with a ruler next to it.. but the comparison should make it easier..


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My Calculator and Waveceptor mod non-G Casio...


----------



## BrightShadow (May 13, 2013)

Casio Pathfinder (now Pro Trek) PAW-1200T. 7 Years of duty, swimming, showering, hot tubs, hot-spring, snow, etc. 
*
A watch that says:* *"I'm an Adventurer, and so is my Watch."* b-)


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Here my new G-Shock GD 350- 8.


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Here my Edifice Efa-133









Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

The best of both worlds! I modified my Casio GWM5600R. I added the watch band from my white 7900. Then I removed the grey wings from my black 7900. Removed the bezel screws from the 5600R and in its place inserted the wing screws along with the grey wings from the 7900. Fit perfectly! This is the end result:


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

MDV-106


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

I have this one


----------



## DJLin (Jan 4, 2011)

MTD-1010 on Navy blue and grey Nato strap


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

My favorite Casio at the moment is the SGW-5000H-1BV


----------



## Simon the Kite Man (Feb 24, 2013)

I posted my Casios (that I had at the time) a couple of pages (and months) ago - I'll add the ones that I've picked up since then.

One of them is a just a strap change, but it changed the look and feel of the watch significantly (for the good!)










The rest here were added since that original post:


----------



## Kauf2947 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Incoming!


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

W-800H:


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I do like the Edifice line.. Great looking for a good price.. Besides Theese i have a banged up titanium protek I don't use atm... Needs a battery change, and was my watch in Iraq and after that my work watch for years 

Sent from miles away using rock and the occasional paper and scissors ;-)


----------



## bilingham (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is my custom casio with a home made stainless case.


----------



## watchcmo (Jun 30, 2013)

Both solar watches. The one on the left is still set on Mountain time from my trip there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dave098 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just got this MRW200H off Amazon for $15. What's not to like? 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

My Casio with brown leather strap









- Ish -


----------



## Taceiro (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi all, presenting my Casio Edifice EF-129 blue dial version:






















Managed to buy it brand new for only 70€, so It was a good deal. Lovely blue variatons when hit by the sunlight, as I tried to demonstrate in the photos. Original bracelet way better than the ones that usually go with the normal Casio collection (had one of those on an older Casio that is lost somewhere on my house, the bracelet was constantly pulling hair from my tiny wrist).


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

bilingham said:


> Here is my custom casio with a home made stainless case.
> 
> View attachment 1256786


Please consider me as "1st In Line" if you ever think you might sell this.


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Quite possibly, the most impressive global travellers watch i have come across. A very impressive piece of reasonably priced technology. Great watch....


----------



## vdr74 (Jun 28, 2013)

Casio DW-290:


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

MTP-1302 with a mesh strap.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## b20ef (Nov 12, 2013)

Just getting into watches, bought a few casio.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

This is a great thread with a ton of really awesome models. Here's my only Casio (EQWM1100DC-1A2) at the moment (excuse the recycled pictures),


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are mine...


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## b20ef (Nov 12, 2013)

Couple more


----------



## Tiago Carvalho (May 17, 2012)

Taceiro said:


> Hi all, presenting my Casio Edifice EF-129 blue dial version:
> 
> View attachment 1265595
> View attachment 1265596
> ...


 tenho um igualzinho.  same here...


----------



## b20ef (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's my latest addition, c/o a DocVail giveaway. A forum favorite, the AMW320D


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Another shot of my Casio


----------



## ge_trojan (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got mine in yesterday afternoon. Really like it, seems smaller on my wrist than I expected.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## seekuwatch (Nov 23, 2013)

That gold one looks good! very retro. and the price isn't even that high


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

PRG-40T-7VDR


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

My Casio Waveceptor mod, the first watch I bought this year after not wearing one for 10 years and what got me started:










And my Casio calculator watch:


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

My contribution


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

My favorite non-G casio, the DW-295. Similar shape to Frogman, 10% of the price, nice clear uncluttered display.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are mine: 3 Edifice and 1 G Shock








EFR 524








GA-100-1A1ER








EF 528


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

20100 said:


> Here are mine: 3 Edifice and 1 G Shock
> 
> View attachment 1329105
> 
> EFR 524


Nice watches!! The EFR-524 is in my list of future adquisitions.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

One of my Gshock that I held when I moved from 2013 to 2014


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Best $34 I've ever spent!


----------



## ConverseMan (Dec 26, 2013)

Just picked this one up and love it!


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Editor (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is my Oceanus OCW-T750 from last summer.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got this this week - works great, and looks like a much more expensive watch. Score!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

zippofan said:


> After seeing Dick Jagger's impressive collection of non G-Shock Casios in another thread, I was wondering about how many Affordables members have a collection of Casio's less high profile but high value watches. This includes Edifice, Sports, Pathfinder/Protrek, Waveceptor, Classic, Dress, Databank and plain old drugstore Casios.
> 
> Here's some of mine, Sports models:
> 
> ...


Wait...

There's a guy here named Dick Jagger?!?!?!

That's awesome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Picked up my first Edifice to sit beside the G-Shock.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

After years finally I managed to find an original strap for my Twin-Graph II


----------



## watchenthusiast3000 (Jan 7, 2014)

I like the slide rule on this









Sent from my iPod touch 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

200meters diver for $25... where else you can have it? hehehe..
the nylon strap is just pure for comfy... but i like the look and no more resin rot worry hehehe


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Say hello to my Japanese friends


----------



## Photofnish (May 14, 2014)

Long-time reader, first-time poster. I'm grateful for all of the ideas and insights I've gotten from WUS and wanted to share a pic of my Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV in case there are others out there looking for an ultra-affordable Speedy homage. I've had this watch for 6 months now and have really enjoyed it. I like wearing it on a brown leather band or a black-and-gray nato (the metal band it came on rattles a bit too much for my taste).

Thanks for a great forum! 
-Lance


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

My Edifice Collection...







My Casio Collection...





G-Shock...


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## DesertZero (Jan 23, 2013)

My wife and I share the same workout watch:


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Just replace the batteries for my AQ-164W today, this watch has served me for several years, each battery change (SR927W x 2) will last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## jtdullivan85 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll put in my two


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Just bought this retro looking (yet brand new) AE-1200 (aka Casio Royale) today. 
Very satisfied with it's looks & it's world time function. Especially the digital world map is so cool. 
I also find it's red illumination very retro. 
That radar is actually it's analog dial, very cool indeed.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

My first:










My second:










My third (on the way):









Eyeing a fourth on eBay...

Sent from my Surface with Windows RT using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

lildrgn said:


> My first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, I don't mean to, but after selling some stuff on eBay, I found myself wanting a beater digital to wear around. Of course I wanted atomic and solar, but not necessarily G-Shock. And then, of course, I found myself intrigued by the 5600 series of G-Shocks. And, of course, someone is was selling a 5600, atomic, solar AND, with negative display.

Well, with any luck, it will be in my greedy little Casio lovin' hands on Friday.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Optimus kicks ass. Now, he can also tell you the time.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just picked this up for when I'm at the gym. 25 bucks on Amazon and don't care what happens to it, just needed the stopwatch and something to tell the time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Casio AW-700 from the 90's


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

All I see is crown. Where's the watch?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

My two Casios at this point are:


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

My first.







Second and third are still waiting me to find them.


----------



## Colin_Clarke (Jun 8, 2014)

Love my Casio, it's 100% accurate, light weight, solar powered and ultra tough !


----------



## NismoDan (Jun 22, 2010)

My G-Shock is at home, but this just came in the mail yesterday:


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I have two:


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

1 day old, and it's surprised me how much I like it:


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

starman69 said:


> View attachment 1593383


Artistic.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

Casios


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

Casios too


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Master of G - G-Shock Mens Rangeman ABC Triple Sensor


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Just acquired this since I was looking for an inexpensive casual watch with a cream colored dial. The second hand lines up with the seconds markers like all the other Casio's I've owned. Something I can't say for some of my more expensive watches.


----------



## vmed_cha_gr (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## jacklake (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi everyone!
Here are my Casios in chronological order of acquiring...


----------



## Hobgoblin Steve (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

tcl said:


> Just acquired this since I was looking for an inexpensive casual watch with a cream colored dial. The second hand lines up with the seconds markers like all the other Casio's I've owned. Something I can't say for some of my more expensive watches.


Very Alpinist, I like it!


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Very Alpinist, I like it!


Thanks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlins


















































































9300 Mudmans





































G-Shock 7800


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

AE1300


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Raysman, the original Tough Solar Casio


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-5600BB








.









.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Was like this:









Now like this:


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

vintage casio DW-1500 (released in 1982, the year i was born!) aka pre- g-shock.
got it from ebay march last year.
i was looking for vintage g-shock with screwdown caseback but then somehow i stumbled upon this classic.









in TV series macgyver, richard dean anderson (macgyver) worn DW-1000, the "big brother" of DW-1500.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

kempot said:


> View attachment 1628376
> 
> 
> vintage casio DW-1500 (released in 1982, the year i was born!) aka pre- g-shock.
> ...


My DW-1000 says, "Hi!"


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> My DW-1000 says, "Hi!"
> 
> View attachment 1628423


sweet and lovely!!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

kempot said:


> sweet and lovely!!


Thank you. I'm happy to say I'm the original owner. I bought my DW1000 back in 1982. The bezel crumbled when my watch repairman changed the battery. I'm glad the bezel on your DW1500 is still intact. Wear your watch in good health.


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

A lot of nice Casio's posted here. I just went through all 30 pages and I have at least one that hasn't been posted, that surprised me. I'll be back after some picture editing and resizing.


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

I own four Casio's, more in the future I'm sure.

AMW-320, old and well used. A great beater watch, now on a NATO after wearing out two rubber straps.








I have two MTF-001's because I like them. One is in a disassembled watch drawer at the moment waiting on a new crystal that should be here this afternoon.
















This model hasn't been posted in this thread yet, unless it was one of the pictures not showing anymore.
A favorite Casio of mine a MTF-002.


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

casio illuminator DW-290 aka mission impossible

bought it for first time in july 2011.
then it got "bust up" pretty bad so i gave it to my colleague.
fast forward 3 years later, just bought it 2 weeks ago during malaysian independence day (august 31st).
definitely gonna keep it in good health this time!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Custom Blue/White MDV-106 on white strap, made from parts of 3 watches.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Nubuck by SNPR straps cost more than twice the MDV-106, but worth it...awesome band!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

this is what i called "watchie" (instead of selfie).
casio W-96H.
the engraved features on the case (mode, adjust, light and 12h/24h) are just awesome for an affordable casio.


----------



## m102486 (Apr 20, 2011)

kempot said:


> this is what i called "watchie" (instead of selfie).
> casio W-96H.
> the engraved features on the case (mode, adjust, light and 12h/24h) are just awesome for an affordable casio.
> 
> View attachment 1633531


I had one of those, I really liked it till the strap broke. A replacement strap cost around half of the watch which i think is ridiculous. it a common problem for that watch(read amazon reviews)

Wearing this one right now.


----------



## Iyonk (Jan 29, 2014)

Casio G

modded DW5600








modded DW9052 (super duper comfy)








MUDMAN








My fav GW5600j (discontinued)








Mudman G9000








Bluetooth square GB5600


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

bought it from ebay UK in july 2012.
should be wearing this casio accelator ACL-200 (made in Malaysia) yesterday as we Malaysians celebrate Malaysia Day (sept 16th).


----------



## vmed_cha_gr (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you remember this ? Here is a completely restored G-Shock DW-5700 200m watch from the 80's. New battery, new gasket, wr tested, & a new NOS bezel & strap from the identical DW-5400 model.


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

A few posts back one of my MTE-001's was in a drawer waiting on a new crystal to arrive, it did a day late. Crystal is in so it wants it's picture posted here with it's new glass. Top right.


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

I forgot this one...

And since I didn't yet own a G-Shock I thought it was time I purchased one. And I figured if I'm going to buy a plastic watch I might as well buy one of the largest and most shock/mud proof ones.
G-Shock GX56-1A Solar, a discontinued model. This closeup makes it look larger than it is...sort of. It's 54mm X 17mm thick. Not sure about keeping it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

new Gulfmasters


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

vmed_cha_gr said:


> Do you remember this ? Here is a completely restored G-Shock DW-5700 200m watch from the 80's. New battery, new gasket, wr tested, & a new NOS bezel & strap from the identical DW-5400 model.


Nice! This one below has Brazilian replacement bezel


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

There things are addicting, added this one a few days ago. Another is due to arrive today!


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

got myself a vintage casio data bank DB-57W (released in 1990) last week.
it has the same function (but different module) as reissued DB-520 but without a light and water resist is up to 50m (DB-520 does hv a light and only normal WR).


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

CasioVibe said:


> Sent from my  using Tapatalk


Could we have a shot of the lower right corner from the back too? ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

[


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brand new series, Men in Rescue Red Mudman and Rangeman
JDM atomic versions with carbon fiber straps. Elsewhere International versions will not have CF and Mudman will not be atomic.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-6900CS


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

MDV103 looks great on that bracelet, been wondering to which I should change mine, now I know.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

TixTox said:


> Could we have a shot of the lower right corner from the back too? ;-)


Sure  lol









Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tcortinag said:


> MDV103 looks great on that bracelet, been wondering to which I should change mine, now I know.


Super Engineer II


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue dial AMW-320R


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## cristitegzes (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

yankeexpress said:


> Blue dial AMW-320R


One of my favorite Casio lines. I am sure I would "like" many more of your posts, Yankeexppress, but for some reason I still can't see the picks in 90% of them...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> One of my favorite Casio lines. I am sure I would "like" many more of your posts, Yankeexppress, but for some reason I still can't see the picks in 90% of them...


Folks sayin' over on the Public Forum that WUS is a mess technically. Some having trouble with pics, other are OK.

Server may be overwhelmed at times. It's tough to be popular on the Interwebs.

Casio Edifice EF-503-DW on SNPR strap, note the 2 blue second hands and twisted lugs of this amazing Speedy homage.


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

A few more since page 32 and a few more on their way.

I hope you don't think of me as lazy, I'm going to post just one picture of each. ;-)

AQS810W Solar








GA100 which I like much more than the GA110 I posted on page 32








Two more incoming.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

I like this a lot for the price.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Casio Forester. Got this about three years ago to serve as a weekend beater after my previous beater took a permanent swim in the Atlantic Ocean. 








Ana-digi Tough Solar. Probably the largest watch in my collection, although it doesn't wear as large as it looks in this picture. Nice world time function on this one.








Silver/black and black/blue MDV106's. These have become a couple of my favorite grab-and-go weekend quartz watches for when I've let all my mechanicals run down.








I think this one dates back to the mid to late 80s. Been living in a dresser drawer until recently when I found it and decided to pop in a new battery. Still running strong.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Casio G-Shock GW9400 Rangeman ABC watch


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

One more.

G1200D-1A1 "Gravity Defier"


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Love my Casios!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

MDV106 on EFM100 Bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Brians89 (Oct 20, 2014)

My anadigi Casio AW80










Moto G quality photos


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

CasioVibe said:


> View attachment 1770130


Did this one come with Bull Bars or are they available separately for all X Large models?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Casio MTD-1010 38mm white dial sub


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Casio MTD-1048 Super Illuminator. Gonna have to keep this on the OEM folded-link bracelet due to the narrow 11mm lug width. Oh well, no leather in this bright flashlight.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-104 Marlin white dial on Helberg cross-stitch strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-2310....solar and atomic for under $90.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AMW-320R


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Most 9300 Mudman are made in Thailand, but some are not. Check yours out.

GW-9300K, 2012 Love the Sea & the Earth Mudman, Japan Y


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-6900CS


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-8900


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-3000BB



















With GW-3000M










GW-3000M


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin MDV-103 on a blasted Super Engineers II deployant


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gulfmaster positive JDM


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Lightning Rangeman


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-9300GB with Carbon Fiber strap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

2 Custom Casio MDV-106 white dial/blue bezel

Right after I finished making my own with the white band, another custom white dial w/ blue bezel turns up for sale for only $60. It is inexplicable that Casio never made this watch out of the stuff in the parts bin.























































And while they're at it, a red bezel with both black and white dials would sell well too. Green bezel as well, Casio, please.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This PRW-2500 Pro trek has compass, barometer, altimeter, thermometer, moon, tides, solar and atomic....but it is not a G-Shock. 
This particular one is a PRW-S2500MG with carbon fibe strap and it comes with a mini-Maglite flashlight.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G-Shock 7800


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-5600BB


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin Ani-Digital MDV-700


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin, MDV-102 Super Illuminator.....so bright, it can be used as a flashlight.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mudman DW-8400, the only yellow Mudman


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

11 of the 9300 Mudman





































And the 12th


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Men in Smokey Grey Mudman, both G & GY versions









Ocean Grey Gulfman

















Men in Smokey Gray Gulfman
]









Men In Military Colors Gulfman and my college military school colors-USMMA


















Ocean Grey Square screwback

















Light grey Raysman









Dark Grey Raysman



























Not a G-Shock but a grey solar/atomic Casio Fizz-Phys, JDM only


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Raysman










BumbleBee screwback DW-9298


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Did this one come with Bull Bars or are they available separately for all X Large models?


These are the standard Bull Bars that are used for the 6900 and 5600 series.

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I think it's fair to say yankeexpress just won this thread


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> I think it's fair to say yankeexpress just won this thread


yeah.....are you still feeling greedy for getting two?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Der Amf said:


> yeah.....are you still feeling greedy for getting two?


Not so much


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

Added a GW7900B-1


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

whatmeworry said:


> I think it's fair to say yankeexpress just won this thread


Can someone change the subject to: "yankeexpress, show us your Casios!"??

Great collection btw.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tcortinag said:


> Can someone change the subject to: "yankeexpress, show us your Casios!"??
> 
> Great collection btw.


There's more....lots more!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GD-350 x2


----------



## kempot (Jul 6, 2011)

casio data bank calculator DBC-63 pin stripe


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

Added a Pathfinder PAW1100 yesterday.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EF-503


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## mardibum (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

One more...PAG40


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

People here don't seem to like/talk much about Edifice line but I really like some models. This one is the EQS-A 500DB.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

MDV106, probably one of the best pictures that I have taken. Some how this came out great, IMO. I tweaked the brightness and contrast slightly through photobucket editing.


----------



## rubyskyy (Nov 6, 2014)

Had this for a week now, so far loving every second of it  Can't beat Atomic Solar with super easy adjusting bracelet.

Casio WVA640D
View attachment 1940474


----------



## TixTox (Jul 4, 2014)

Just a few more ABC's.

I had the two on the left a PAG40-3V and PAW1100-1V (posted in this thread), got the 3rd one over a PAG240-1CR yesterday, the far right a PRG270-1 today. I'm going to be needing a longer arm soon.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## A380 (Nov 20, 2013)

Remove


----------



## A380 (Nov 20, 2013)

ChronoTraveler said:


> People here don't seem to like/talk much about Edifice line but I really like some models. This one is the EQS-A 500DB.
> 
> View attachment 1921714


Not too heavy?


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

my new Casio Edifice EFR-534RBP (Red Bull Racing edition) with Super Illuminator button/function.


----------



## adrianc84 (Dec 31, 2014)

My favourite daily beater which has been with me for 146weeks. Bought it because it looks like a B&R. Came with a cheap skinny leather strap, swap it with silicone band just coz it looks cooler. Looks great with a military green nato/ zulu strap too, can't seem to find the pic.

Day 1:








Current condition (146 weeks later):


----------



## astroworks (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Casio Edifice EFR-503D today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BarisKiris said:


> wearing Casio Edifice EFR-503D today


Quite a bit different from the regular EF-503


----------



## edenshane (Jul 14, 2014)

My old G-SHOCK G-700D. I've just given it to my son for his 17th Birthday, he's always loved this watch.


----------



## Manny104 (Feb 15, 2011)

Casio Waveceptor WVA-320J









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm in the club with the EF-503


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Wear it every day at the office. Works with every outfit, formal to casual. Sapphire crystal, solid bracelet. Love it to bits. 










http://www.casio-europe.com/euro/watch/collection/bem-111d-1avef/


----------



## ctzfan (Jul 7, 2014)

My favorite Casio Edifice..



















Another which I have worn when travelling..


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Love the Casios, keep the pictures coming gents, nice work


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Casio Edifice, Red Bull edition
EFR-534RBP with super illuminator


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> EF-503


That white one looks fantastic.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

akahrt said:


> That white one looks fantastic.


Check out it's blue hands


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's my Casio small collection
From the upper left MDV-106, two MTP-1380L and from the bottom two MRW-200H.


----------



## korupt (Jul 1, 2013)

Love this thing


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Casio DB-E30D today. 








It's unbelievable that you can buy this many functions for sub $50 price.


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

I never saw this one until I knew I wanted it.


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## ishan_k (Feb 5, 2015)

My daily beater !


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

GW6900 brand new. First time on my wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Casio MTD-1048 Super Illuminator. Gonna have to keep this on the OEM folded-link bracelet due to the narrow 11mm lug width. Oh well, no leather on this bright flashlight


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Casio MDV-103 Duro 200 today


----------



## terminator1983 (Oct 9, 2014)

akahrt said:


> I never saw this one until I knew I wanted it.


Nice looking watch whats the model number


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-302 Marlin


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

G-Shock Hawaiian Pro Special Edition


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

terminator1983 said:


> Nice looking watch whats the model number


MSY501. I really like all the marlin divers posted recently.


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

Admof said:


> View attachment 2892953
> 
> 
> Here's my Casio small collection
> From the upper left MDV-106, two MTP-1380L and from the bottom two MRW-200H.


New addition to my Casio squad


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> MDV-302 Marlin


What is the lug width on this? I tried searching, there was a disaster of a post in f74 I think where no answer was reached. Internet says 24 but I think that is wrong.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I gave away a couple and added a couple Casios to the fleet since my last posting in this thread.

These are new.

_AQ-S800W. I like the lack of a seconds hand. It is superfluous on a watch with a chronograph. I also like that it has multiple alarms and a countdown timer. Timer seems to be a rare feature on ana-digis.


The 1986 design DBC-610. I think in '86, they were steel-cased, and with an incandescent micro light. Now they're plastic-cased, but with a green LED sidelight. (which is barely adequate, but better than poorly lumed hands...)


I gave away this AL-190W to a forum member, who modded it by removing the metallic paint and putting it on some kind of white strap. (to match the white case plastic) Fun idea! This is a great watch; seems like it'll have a longer life than most quartzes, due to not EVER needing a battery. (though it may need a capacitor at some point...)


Gave away this WVA-470 also. It is pretty close to the perfect all around watch. But no timer and a plastic crystal. I've got my eye on a Euro market newer version with a sapphire crystal and a timer too. But can't quite make myself pay $230 for it, since I don't tend to scratch my crystals any more._


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Here is my most weared these days:


----------



## Cakes (Mar 7, 2015)

My two Casibros:


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my  using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,

My first G-Shock.....GW-A1100-1A3DR (Gravity Defier)...just got it yesterday evening !!


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Casio MSY501-7B


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Cakes said:


> My two Casibros:


Awesome! I had never seen this square one.

Anyone with Casio Oceanus?


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Fifty shades of grey, with Casio MTP-V003L-7B.


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-5025D




























3 screwbacks



















A fun swap is to put the GW-5000 black DLC case inside the clear resin of the DW-5025


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I can't remember the model numbers. I was going to give each watch a woman's name but then I realised I would be revealing to much.

blue hands








stealth bomber








solar panels








purple








keeping it real


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MDV 106


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

I bough this one in 1995 with the money from my first summer job.
At the time it cost 50 Euros.
Up to this day that I think in buying it again, 20 years later... Good memories.



CasioVibe said:


> View attachment 3399802
> 
> View attachment 3399810
> 
> ...


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

This edifice.
Cannot remember model #?
My first love was a casio calculator watch in third grade. I could not afford it. By the time I could, I changed my mind, and bought another casio with a solar panel at the bottom.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I bough this one in 1995 with the money from my first summer job.
> At the time it cost 50 Euros.
> Up to this day that I think in buying it again, 20 years later... Good memories.


And 20 years later it's still at a great low price! You can't go wrong with the DW290 when it comes to durability and function. One of the best in my opinion


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

Yep the beast. It has gotten alot wrist time and other Casios just sit in the closet.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

wearing Casio Edifice EFR-534RBP Red-Bull Racing Edition Chronograph today. (that's a very long model name for any watch, lol)


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

can be had for 88-110 on amazon & ebay...one of the best values out there, 44mm case 22mm bracelet which is pretty well done, screw crown, slide role internal rotaing bezel...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eBay auction win, GW-400 with a fresh bezel. One of the few G-Shocks with both vibration alarm and tide function and it is solar/atomic.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Really even digg'in some of there analog and Ediface models lately. Just got these two



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Bought this.... but can't wear it. The sub dials and indices look great in the pic, and online, but in reality my old eyes can't see sh**. Ah well... live and learn.


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Added this one today AD-520.


----------



## WestOz (Jan 9, 2007)

GW-A1100-1A3......Gravity Defier... b-)


----------



## ARAMP1 (Nov 17, 2007)

I picked up this NOS scientific calculator a couple weeks ago. Not a big fan of the strap, so I put it on a Gulf colored NATO.


----------



## Pseudo-Fed (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Wilkuz (May 5, 2015)

MTP4700; F-91W


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

put this on a NATO after the original plastic strap broke.


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Casio AQ-S810W.


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Casio MCW-100H


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alien1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Love this baby. Wish they still sold them so I could buy another one.


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

I already posted my 106, but it has new bracelet, so...here it is again.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GA-1000-4


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

I love it too! What is it exactly?


alien1 said:


> Love this baby. Wish they still sold them so I could buy another one.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

glassmandave said:


> I love it too! What is it exactly?


Casio MDV 102 in the picture / MTD 1054 without the swordfish on the dial

Casio watches make up the bulk of my collection with a mix of rare and not so rare watches. Casio watches are extremely good value for money. These are some watches from my fledgling collection.

Casio MDV 102









with the MTD 1048









MTD 1048 (Super Rare)





















MTD 1010









EFM 100









AMW 320









AMW 360









MTF 001









EF 503









MTP 1372









EF 334









MTP 1373









MTP 1343


----------



## Wilkuz (May 5, 2015)

Wow, this shows what a great collection you can have with mainly Casios - I'd be very happy with a collection like that, Congratulations and enjoy !


----------



## Almac (Apr 17, 2014)

Evening all. Found this thread and thought I'd post a pic of my newest watch an ultra affordable Casio mtd 1074 which cost me £25. Have been looking at the other pics and am amazed at the variety of styles. I really want a mdv 106 but they don't seem to be available in the UK which is a pity. Anyway here is my Casio.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Freshly purchased, 1 hour ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lesterfield (May 15, 2015)

I wear my G-shock whenever I'm not at work. I love the combination of analog/digital with the solar/atomic features. You can buy your own AWGM100-1ACR here


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

MTD1017


----------



## yakoumis (May 12, 2015)

CA-53W


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

They are multiplying.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

my action watch, G-Shock Gd-350.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

My two latest additions to the collection.







Casio offers such an amazing range of models, which I think these two beauties do a great job of illustrating.


----------



## inkonx (Jan 2, 2015)

Since I start my day off with a workout and I wear a casio to work out in, I wear mine at least 6 days a week.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Forgot I had this Marlin, found it in the bottom of the watch drawer, ticking away.

MDV-303










Recap of Marlins


























































































































































And some similar non-Marlins

MTD-1010 38mm



















MTD-1048










MTD-1017


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

Casio-mania


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New strap


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Here are my Casios:









Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Admof said:


> View attachment 4318041
> 
> 
> Casio-mania


the black and white dialed casios on the front row...what is the model number and what are your impressions of it? They are pretty much what I have been looking for to fill a gap in my collection.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I have ten or twelve, G-Shocks, AMW 320s and 330s, and several others. Today I'm wearing this MDV-106.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

idvsego said:


> the black and white dialed casios on the front row...what is the model number and what are your impressions of it? They are pretty much what I have been looking for to fill a gap in my collection.


They look like they are from the MTPS100 series. Solar.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> They look like they are from the MTPS100 series. Solar.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


I would say they are MTP-1183. Love to hear impressions as well.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> They look like they are from the MTPS100 series. Solar.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


I googled the watches in his sig and they look to be the Casio MTP-1380L 1A and Casio MTP-1380L 7A. Those had come up in my search but the stock photos always look so bland. this pick does them more justice I think.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I googled the watches in his sig and they look to be the Casio MTP-1380L 1A and Casio MTP-1380L 7A. Those had come up in my search but the stock photos always look so bland. this pick does them more justice I think.


You're quite right! Very similar models.


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

Marlin on red leather NATO


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

My first Casio


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just got my second Casio


----------



## jk_riles (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's my good old Casio two tone Edifice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I googled the watches in his sig and they look to be the Casio MTP-1380L 1A and Casio MTP-1380L 7A. Those had come up in my search but the stock photos always look so bland. this pick does them more justice I think.


Yes, it's MTP 1380L, cheap, nice and simple. Quite elegant quartz watches for low price. Probably it's for Asia Markets. Disadvantages? Lack of lume. In Poland private distributor imports them, not the official one. It's available on bracelet too.


----------



## Apollo83 (Mar 22, 2012)

ProTrek 3000 (after a trek  )


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Ef503, mdv106, amw330. All get consistent wrist time too.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

These are my best Casios IMO, i have 2 other ones that are good beaters (not G-shocks... I treat my G-shocks like princes haha)


----------



## Wilkuz (May 5, 2015)

Just fitted a tan to my old MTP4700 ready for the summer.


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

love1981 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, does that thing transform into a tank or armored car?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Wilkuz said:


> Just fitted a tan to my old MTP4700 ready for the summer.
> 
> View attachment 4386114
> 
> ...


I like that model. Added it to my extensive casio wish list.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Original Solar G-Shock: Raysman DW-9350 MSJ Middle Sea Race, Japan Y


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

My newest watch and second Casio...I like it


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-301 & 501Marlin


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

New bracelet on MDV106


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Admof said:


> New bracelet on MDV106


whao whao...what bracelet is that? did you brush the case on the MDV?


----------



## Admof (Feb 7, 2015)

It's dedicated bracelet to MDV106. No special brush on the case.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Let's go swimming said the marlin.









Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

mooncameras said:


> Let's go swimming said the marlin.
> 
> View attachment 4447322
> 
> ...


you MDV102 people are killing me.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

idvsego said:


> you MDV102 people are killing me.


How about us Forester people?

Let's go tree hugging!








Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## joe.hammond.58 (Apr 8, 2015)

Had this for about 15 years...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok. Here is my current lineup!









Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is my Casio line up. 
















Empty slot is reserved for MDV-102. But I couldn't find it so far, neither brand new, nor second-hand good condition. (picture from a WUS fellow's post)


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Picked up a blue dialed amw330 for $12 on the Bay. Crystal has significant scratching and an internal plastic tab is broken which prevents adjustments to the digital display but it was cheap as chips and the blue variant is less common so I went for it. Eventually I will get a donor watch for the parts and make the blue one whole. For now it is my blue beater.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

MTD-1048 on NATO


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Beside. Odd name, lovely watches.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

I am finally in the Casio club now........with the MDV106 being too big, I flipped it but I still wanted a Casio. So I found this MW600F for $13 shipped from a seller on eBay. That even beat the $15 clearance price at Wally World I saw yesterday for a white faced model. I wanted either this color or the red but when I saw the price of this one, the choice was easy. Looks nice, 100m WR, 10 year battery life and $13 how can one go wrong?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Resin + Steel. Awesome.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

-ix- said:


> Resin + Steel. Awesome.










Another resin + steel. It is great. This model is not that common though.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Another resin + steel. It is great. This model is not that common though.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


Looks good!

Been searching for more models with this combo. Not too common. Pulled the trigger on another one as well which turned out to be silver painted resin... The horror!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

-ix- said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Been searching for more models with this combo. Not too common. Pulled the trigger on another one as well which turned out to be silver painted resin... The horror!


The model is GW810-D.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Got two more today.....cant figure out if I will sell them or flip them.


----------



## Jack Durden (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

CasioVibe said:


> View attachment 4695274


I love how the yellow pops on that 9052.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

Added another.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The bracelet on the EF503D-1AV Edifice is absurdly good for the low price. I adore this watch.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

MDV-106:


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

CasioVibe said:


> View attachment 4706938


What model is that band from? That really pops!


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

New arrival.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

rmeron said:


> What model is that band from? That really pops!


It's from a Frogman G Shock Model: GF8520-9J. I had to shave off just a little bit to make it fit well. I also might try a yellow band from a DW6900B and see how that looks and fits.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

CasioVibe said:


> It's from a Frogman G Shock Model: GF8520-9J. I had to shave off just a little bit to make it fit well. I also might try a yellow band from a DW6900B and see how that looks and fits.


Thanks, definitely will look for one.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Casio mod DW-9052


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

gw50001jf from nippon.


----------



## Mac4095 (Mar 8, 2015)

New arrival.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Just got this from eBay for a song. On the fence about it. Smaller than I thought and definitely hard to read. But I'm tempted to buy the original band for it to see what I think before flipping it.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Speaking of being hard to read, I couldn't take the hour hand on my HDA600 any more so I did a quick de-paint and full lune on it. Very happy with the result.


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Anatole Sturgeon (Apr 4, 2015)

My Casio MTP-3050D.
A really affordable an nice dress watch, but rarely seen on these pages.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I recently resurrected my 10 year-old Casio Wave Ceptor WVQ600DA-1AV. It just needed a new spring bar and some time in the sun to get it charged and now I have my beater back! I am looking into cleaning and polishing it bit. (Please pardon the crappy photo.)


----------



## watchbanana (Feb 23, 2016)

Amazing collection of Casios.

Even more amazing is that no one has posted my watch, a MTP1374L-1A:

View attachment 7188026


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OCW-S100 is 40mm all titanium, sapphire, solar, atomic, perpetual calendar, 32 time zones (very subtle, almost hidden, around the chapter ring), Made in Japan.



















$454 shipped from Chino in Tokyo.....uh, $486 now.

OCW-S100-1AJF.OCW-S100-7A2JF


----------



## watchbanana (Feb 23, 2016)

Trying to embed the image to my Casio MTP1374L-1A:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EF-503, there are at least 7 versions......here are some of them:














































There is also a black/gold version and an Antique White version

7th version:


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Arriving at my desk today at work were a 3-pack of Casios!









That's right, it's the Casio Easy Reader MW-240, new for 2016! I particularly love the color variants that feature 24-hour time indicators on the dial:


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

Only casio from my collection.


----------



## voyager86 (Feb 23, 2016)

watchbanana said:


> Trying to embed the image to my Casio MTP1374L-1A:


woah nice casio!!! :-d


----------



## voyager86 (Feb 23, 2016)

cheap and nice retro casio, AE-1200


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_MT-G Toughsumbitch. Very outdorrsy.




































Racer wannabe Edifice




































b-)​_


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My Casio Royale.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

gaopa said:


> My Casio Royale.


Love these watches! I really should get one......


----------



## Rhodocene (Feb 11, 2014)

One of my two Casios, I just got it 2 days ago:



I think it kind of looks like a Grand Seiko  (would really like to get one, one day..., until then 5's and SARB's will have to do ;-) )
The other one is a chrono, with illuminated dial which doesn't have a strap or battery right now.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

gwet432 said:


> One of my two Casios, I just got it 2 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's the model number on that one?


----------



## Rhodocene (Feb 11, 2014)

idvsego said:


> What's the model number on that one?


MTP-1200
Everything you'd want from a good watch: all stainless, sapphire and screw back case


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

gwet432 said:


> MTP-1200
> Everything you'd want from a good watch: all stainless, sapphire and screw back case


What is the case size and lug width? Info is scarce in my googles . It looks nice and has a blue variant so I am curios. I was all set to buy an mtp1370 until I saw yours.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Casio MTD-1017


----------



## Rhodocene (Feb 11, 2014)

idvsego said:


> What is the case size and lug width? Info is scarce in my googles . It looks nice and has a blue variant so I am curios. I was all set to buy an mtp1370 until I saw yours.


Case size: 37mm, with crown: 39mm, lugs to lugs: 43mm
Lug width: 20mm
Got it from a local watch shop.
Price: around 65 euros


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

My WaveCeptors:

*WVA-M630B-1AJF*







*
WVA-M630D-9AJF*


----------



## watchbanana (Feb 23, 2016)

voyager86 said:


> woah nice casio!!! :-d


Thank you, it was only $40 on eBay, however I don't think it has quite the bang-for-your-buck that your AE-1200 does!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My favorite quartz watch Casio Marlin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Finally added the white variant of the ef503 to my collection.










My amw330 and amw320 beaters










And my slightly modified mdv106 again


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

idvsego said:


> Finally added the white variant of the ef503 to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the mods you applied?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Planet ocean bezel, brushed the case, added the bracelet.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

The Casio Mathematician









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W4TcHmA5t3R42O (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Here is the classic square finally reunited after given my last one away picked one up today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hecpilot (Mar 9, 2016)

Casio Tough Solar.










Sent from far away.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The oldest in my current collection


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Quite rare and functional Casio MDV-102D Marlin, diver's 200m. It took me 1 year to find one.


----------



## digikazi (Jun 15, 2015)

Gentlemen, I give you the cheapest of the cheap: the trusty Casio MQ24/7B. Slim, with a clear legible face, and for only £6 this watch is a champ. Its been daily in the shower, in the swimming pool, and been extensively bashed around at work; it still keeps going and after all that abuse it doesn't look too bad either!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Those super-inexpensive watches can be fun. Sometimes, they end up not looking and feeling too crappy. But the best part is just not giving a flying fack about the thing and seeing how much abuse it will take.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got the Speedy homage Casio for $39.99 with free Amazon Prime shipping..not bad








It'll replace the MDV-106 as my grab and go beater since its smaller in diameter and thinner too..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Screwback


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today I'm wearing my Casio EFR-534RBP, to celebrate Red Bull's amazing Spanish Grand Prix win yesterday, which we witnessed Max Verstappen becoming the youngest race winner in F1 history, at only 18 years old.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Cool watch. But holy freaking logos Batman! 

I get it, it's all about the sponsorship of a racing team and definitely fits the spirit/style of the watch. But Infiniti, Red Bull, Edifice, and Casio - wowza.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Casio Royale


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I was going to post them individually, but that would have taken too long. They are spread out among all three cases.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I was going to post them individually, but that would have taken too long. They are spread out among all three cases.
> 
> View attachment 8238706
> View attachment 8238730
> View attachment 8238786


Love, absolutely love the cases...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Casio Oceanus OC-500 a.k.a. The Costco Casio

Rubber strap crumbled & the model specific replacement bracelet cost about the same as the watch.

Design ques/theft, homage/copy credit to Omega on this one.

Nice size, good weight, alarm & chrono, fantastic quality for the price...









And if you catch the light just right the hands go blue:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GD-X6900HT-7 Heathered white


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks.

I picked them up from Home Depot for around $14 each over time as my collection grew. The foam was bought at Hobby Lobby for around $7. The cases are 3 inches deep and the foam is 2 inches deep. After about 20 minutes of measuring and cutting it makes, for my needs, perfect cases to store the watches. No need for expensive cases for me.



Itubij said:


> Love, absolutely love the cases...


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Here's mine










Ive also been yearning for a digital casio on a leather nato lately

Imho f105w doesnt look good on a leather nato, b640wd will probably arrive tomorrow, a159w ive been mulling over for the past few days (sorry for the crappy photoshop edit)


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Here you go.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Finally got the b640wd...










somehow, it looked better when it was just in my head  back to the drawing board! Lol


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, this my trusty AQF-100. It sees quite some wrist time every summer. It looks the part and has a cartload of nifty features.



















Tapatalk from an LG G Flex2


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

kcohS-G said:


> Finally got the b640wd...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks great. What's the hang-up?


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I think it looks great. What's the hang-up?


Thanks. I dunno, i was just not that impressed, unlike when i put the nylon nato on my f105w. It made me want to wear it right away. With the b640wd on leather nato, i was like "meh" lol


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

I have had this G Shock for quite some time:









I picked this one up at the beginning of this year on sale









One more is in the mail right now, an Edifice.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

My 2nd favorite watch. I believe it just came out in February of this year. Model # *MRWS310H-2BV. *Love the detail on the dial, and very easy to read. Doesn't look as big on the wrist as the measurements might imply. 44mm across the bezel. $40 on the bay!


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

I bought this one seven years ago and I still love it a lot.









Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Zsolto said:


> I bought this one seven years ago and I still love it a lot.


The blue bezel insert is very handsome! But no Marlin?

Marlin MDV-700


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> The blue bezel insert is very handsome! But no Marlin?
> 
> Marlin MDV-700


Sorry, no Marlin on this one. There was a white dial version of mine, and even one with two-tone accents and a version with an orange bezel. But I have not seen one with a marlin yet. Is yours a JDM model? 
Mine is an MTD-1055D by the way.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Zsolto said:


> Sorry, no Marlin on this one. There was a white dial version of mine, and even one with two-tone accents and a version with an orange bezel. But I have not seen one with a marlin yet. Is yours a JDM model?
> Mine is an MTD-1055D by the way.


MDV-700 might be JDM, as it came via eBay from Australia.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I picked them up from Home Depot for around $14 each over time as my collection grew. The foam was bought at Hobby Lobby for around $7. The cases are 3 inches deep and the foam is 2 inches deep. After about 20 minutes of measuring and cutting it makes, for my needs, perfect cases to store the watches. No need for expensive cases for me.


Understood. My current watchbox is just similar to yours - a Dewalt tool box from Home Depot, the sponge from a seat cushion and cut pipe insulation.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

My new acquisitions from earlier this summer. I have long wanted a diver style watch and this super illuminator got me hooked in an instant. As for the digi World Timer, it was a no-brainer for 20 quids ?














































Sent via Tapatalk from a Samsung Tab S 8.4


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

My non G-Shock Casios.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

I think I might have a slight problem










Ahh I know what the problem is, I have three empty places in my Casio box
Also know as the beepy box

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

I wear this watch more than any of my others......light weight, comfortable, rugged, and all the other watches get set to it:


----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)

Here is my collection of Casio's. There is an interloper in there though.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Keyzard said:


> I wear this watch more than any of my others......light weight, comfortable, rugged, and all the other watches get set to it


I put my DW5600 on this morning, and so far have been unable to take it off. I'm a bit scared.

A GW5000 _could_ be in my future...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Shhhhh, please be quiet.








b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Done at work, gathering the gear to head on the range for some heavy metal therapy and then catch me a dinner or two.

*Casio GW-5000-1JF
*



































Hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok guys, those are beautiful, but seriously... What're you trying to do to me?!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Prdrers said:


> Ok guys, those are beautiful, but seriously... What're you trying to do to me?!


----------



## roman_m (Aug 31, 2016)

My white G-Shock... I am worn it a couple of years ago. But recently, gathering dust in a box.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Fresh off a strap transplant


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OCW-S100 is 40mm all titanium hardened with titanium carbide, Dual curved Sapphire Crystal with Anti-Reflective Coating, solar, atomic, perpetual calendar, 32 time zones (very subtle, almost hidden, around the chapter ring), Made in Japan. It is 10.5mm thin.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Found a minter that arrived today


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^Excellent find, Mr. McQueen.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you *Prdrers* !


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

GW A1100 1A3














GW-9200-1DR (Riseman, Chinese domestic market)


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)

GW A1100 with upgraded composite bracelet.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

I picked up this MTD-1079 Super Illuminator from Argos for £ 59 in July. Its domed crystal is growing on me big time.



















Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Jay McQueen said:


> View attachment 9243370
> 
> 
> View attachment 9243378


Your Marlin looks really great on that bracelet. I have ordered a better SS one for my MTD-1079 featured above, too. I hope to receive it in a couple of weeks' time. Pics will follow of course .

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My Casio beaters duo..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## ribbit (Dec 25, 2014)

I miss using my Casio Efr-515-Pb, but the rubber band is broken and I'm broke.
Does anyone know where can i get a replacement?

Old photo:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G-9000MC


----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)

ribbit said:


> I miss using my Casio Efr-515-Pb, but the rubber band is broken and I'm broke.
> Does anyone know where can i get a replacement?
> 
> Old photo:


Try this place. It's UK based so not sure where you are from. 
I've used them before and are reliable.

http://www.watchbattery.co.uk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## ribbit (Dec 25, 2014)

composite_guru said:


> Try this place. It's UK based so not sure where you are from.
> I've used them before and are reliable.
> 
> http://www.watchbattery.co.uk


Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately it doesn't have for my watch. I fond the band on amazon but for the price of almost one casio duro (or so they say, I never found one so cheap).


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

............


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

ribbit said:


> Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately it doesn't have for my watch. I fond the band on amazon but for the price of almost one casio duro (or so they say, I never found one so cheap).


You can find a similar one in this page, down below style 4. You may have to modify the endlink.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/divers-with-safety-clasp?code=S30548#


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

EF 503 in Blue















another EF 503 in White








and another EF 503 in Black








my GW 5000








an EF 305...terrific beater watch








and the oldest Casio in my collection, the TGW 100


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Zsolto said:


> I picked up this MTD-1079 Super Illuminator from Argos for £ 59 in July. Its domed crystal is growing on me big time.


Ok, the new bracelet has arrived and I could pop it up like a charm. It is a lot more substantial and better finished than the rather flimsy, cheap-looking stock bracelet. The MTD looks like this now:




























Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Zsolto said:


> Ok, the new bracelet has arrived and I could pop it up like a charm. It is a lot more substantial and better finished than the rather flimsy, cheap-looking stock bracelet. The MTD looks like this now:
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


What bracelet is that? Looks great! I hate that cheap flimsy feeling on some OEM bracelets.

this is what I've been wearing at home after work:

20160912_200415_001 by Wolfsatz


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> What bracelet is that? Looks great! I hate that cheap flimsy feeling on some OEM bracelets.


I ordered this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351499020218

It came in a padded envelope. The bracelet was covered with protective film. It has a lovely lustre on the brushed links and a perfect shine on the thin polished inserts. The joints are a bit stiff at places but this will improve with time I think. The clasp is a very simple affair with not much of oomph and its action feels rather dead but it works. 
Overall, I am happy because I did not like the wide polished links running down the middle of the stock bracelet. They made it look blingy.










Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

So I removed some lousy photos from my previous post and made some better ones, also upon the request of another WUS member, Excalibur1 from the "Post Your Aftermarket Inexpensive Bracelet Review" thread. The bracelet on the MTD-1079 is the one I was referring to in my previous post, that on the MTD-1056D is its stock one (it is a very fine piece indeed).


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Zsolto said:


> So I removed some lousy photos from my previous post and made some better ones, also upon the request of another WUS member, Excalibur1 from the "Post Your Aftermarket Inexpensive Bracelet Review" thread. The bracelet on the MTD-1079 is the one I was referring to in my previous post, that on the MTD-1056D is its stock one (it is a very fine piece indeed).


Outstanding photos. Wear your MTD-1079D-1AV and ss bracelet in good health.|>


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Outstanding photos. Wear your MTD-1079D-1AV and ss bracelet in good health.|>


Glad you liked them, thank you!

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

hantms said:


> View attachment 9364130


Oddly enough, I've never been very attracted to the G-Steel line until seeing this wrist shot. Now the wheels are turning... Thanks?


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

Useful!

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20160918_142827-COLLAGE by Wolfsatz

Sync'ing every night without issues!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

A158, Redline RL 300, Hunting Timer, slide rule (forgot model number), DW9052 on Zulu, and another edifice whose model number I can't rec all. Might be an EF-124


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

I wanted a low cost affordable with a burgundy bezel and landed this silver dialed Casio to fill that hole:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Impulse said:


> ... another edifice ... Might be an EF-124


Love it. Looks great on that Nato.


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Gulfman


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Could've easily been the one for today and I'd be lying to say that this is not one of my favorite watch in the collection. 
Went for my SKX007 eventually but this is truly a fine watch.

*G-Shock GW-5000*

















b-)​_


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

findarato said:


> Gulfman


Image was missing


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_My other black Casio, needing no introduction.......



































b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This is the one I've had way before discovering this website. 
The one that's been worn the most, been to the grimiest, slimiest, wettest, hottest, coldest and toughest conditions.....

MT-G


















It's my lucky hunting watch......









and after a successful hunt, it's still the one I wear to do the DIY taxidermy. 


















It's my fishing watch that I take everywhere there's water and fish to be caught.













































It's no safe queen. It takes a beating with no complaints and all it ask is a little bit of sunshine every now and then....









....and it's good to go for more.









Great grilling and BBQ watch as well.




































Yeah, this watch has stories to tell. Here it is today.....and still a badass watch.


























b-)​_


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

My only digital









Sent from space


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_If you're a Casio fan, you owe it to yourself to grab one of these 
because it's retro cool. It's still around for $22-$25.....



























....or this one for $12-13. You can go a long time without needing another watch of any kind. 
Well, I guess that's too late since you've made it this far to this website. 

















b-)​_


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!


Thanks *cayabo* and *yankeeexpress*!

That Redline RL300 is around *13 years old*, if memory serves!


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

I posted this one up some time ago: Casio CA-56 on PERLON. A strange combo in my book, but it works!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Took some pictures of this fine Casio yesterday but saved it for WRUW.

*Casio Edifice EF-509L-1A*




































Here it is today.....









Nice day today, even got all my TPS report done.;-)
Now just killin time.








b-)​_


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

You knocked the ball out of the park with these pics again, BevoWatch. I looked at them and said Whoa, a competitor? Then I looked at the nickname and saw that it was you, but with a new style and a new brand. Those photos of the Casio Royale are something else again!

On the last day of my holiday in the UK I could not resist it either:


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> You knocked the ball out of the park with these pics again, BevoWatch. I looked at them and said Whoa, a competitor? Then I looked at the nickname and saw that it was you, but with a new style and a new brand. Those photos of the Casio Royale are something else again!
> 
> On the last day of my holiday in the UK I could not resist it either:
> 
> ...


You're too kind man. Thanks. I got to say Casio and Timex has got some good looking affordable timepieces. You got yourself a winner there buddy.


----------



## JFMOU812 (Aug 4, 2016)

My AMW-330 on a BluSharkNato. I love this watch.


----------



## vulcan_innova (Sep 9, 2016)

In my trusty BMW piston watch holder.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Just a couple of love birds...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OCW-S100 all titanium


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here a pic of my only Casio, the Edifice EF503d. I just picked it up BNIB from a fellow WIS on F29. Minus the homemade leather strap.










It's a heck of a watch, and punches way above its weight class.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Vintage Casio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

My Pro trek 3500t. Currently on a rubber strap that feels like it was custom made for it. 
Might not be able to hold back much longer from getting a black-n-red Rangeman.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

This is my latest purchase (and the last one for a while for I have depleted my quota for this year  ), an MDV-500-7-AV, from the Duro 200 series. I also have one of its bigger cousins, the ana-digi MDV-700-2-AV, although mine is called MTD-1055D and has no Marlin on its face (see last photo). I found this little chap practically new at a local watch trading group on FB. It came on a cheap silicone strap but I hope to replace it with a nice distressed brown leather strap soon.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> This is my latest purchase (and the last one for a while for I have depleted my quota for this year  ), an MDV-500-7-AV, from the Duro 200 series. I also have one of its bigger cousins, the ana-digi MDV-700-2-AV, although mine is called MTD-1055D and has no Marlin on its face (see last photo). I found this little chap practically new at a local watch trading group on FB. It came on a cheap silicone strap but I hope to replace it with a nice distressed brown leather strap soon.
> 
> View attachment 9484490
> 
> ...


Very cool looking chrono Zsolto, nice pics as well. Congratulatioons, nice find.:-!


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

My newly purchased 102 gets much time on the wrist


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I recently snagged a bargain on Amazon UK with this WVA-M640D-2AER. Got it for £64, which was a great deal, but then they gave me a £20 gift voucher as well because they mucked up the order.

























Great watch which just about ticks every box for me. Wave ceptor, Solar powered, Analogue + Digital, Chronograph, Blue dial, Light weight, Luminous hands and dial markers*, Night-light, and a brilliantly designed bracelet that is just so simple to adjust. All that crammed into a normal sized and elegantly normal looking watch.

* Unlike some other Casios I could mention, the lume on this one is actually very good. |>


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I recently snagged a bargain on Amazon UK with this WVA-M640D-2AER. Got it for £64, which was a great deal, but then they gave me a £20 gift voucher as well because they mucked up the order.|>


A spiffing deal, it is listed at £105 now. A nice watch, too!

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-300 Marlin


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> MDV-300 Marlin


Oh, and this is the one with the calendar complication, very cool!

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Chipeckve72 (Oct 7, 2016)

Касио МТП-Е202-2А


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

MDV-106 with clockwork synergy blue silicon strap


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This one was on my wrist the past couple of days.

*Casio G-Shock Rangeman*






























































b-)​_


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _This one was on my wrist the past couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be making big dollars with these photos, not giving them away for free here  Have a nice week-end, kind friend in watches!

Sent via Tapatalk from a Samsung Tab S 8.4


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Inspired by Zsolto, here's my Casio MTD-1079D-1AV on an affordable SS bracelet.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Casio MTD-1079D-1AV on an affordable SS bracelet at poolside.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Here's my Casio MTD-1079D-1AV on an affordable SS bracelet at poolside.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9618138


Looks great, very similar to mine. Adds a lot to the appeal of this watch. My next experiment will be putting it on a distressed brown leather strap. I hope it arrives soon.

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> Looks great, very similar to mine. Adds a lot to the appeal of this watch. My next experiment will be putting it on a distressed brown leather strap. I hope it arrives soon.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


Looks like a very modern design, should be interesting to see how that looks with a distressed leather.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> You should be making big dollars with these photos, not giving them away for free here  Have a nice week
> 
> So you owe me $5? :-d Thanks Z, you're always too kind.:-!


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> Zsolto said:
> 
> 
> > You should be making big dollars with these photos, not giving them away for free here  Have a nice week
> ...


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Zsolto said:


> Looks great, very similar to mine. Adds a lot to the appeal of this watch. My next experiment will be putting it on a distressed brown leather strap. I hope it arrives soon.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


Thanks for your kind words. Your photos sold me on this affordable SS bracelet. I usually prefer brushed links on my SS bracelets. The middle links of this bracelet have just the right hint of "bling" that makes it an interesting design.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Casio W800H on Nato:


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Casio W800H on Nato:

View attachment 9626026


View attachment 9626034


View attachment 9626074


View attachment 9626138


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

Also posted in the WRUW thread for today.

I had RL300 Casio Redline (circa 13 yrs old) for a battery change. Mentioned to my watchmaker person that I wasnt too happy with the Fluco Bund strap I had it on. 

He fitted this brown stitched croc strap to it. And even trimmed the 22mm ends to fit the non std lug width!

Great guy, and I love the combo. Very retro.o


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

I like this "false chrono" complication. A day/date display is a lot more useful for me as a chrono. A nice watch, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok, so I received the weathered brown strap today. I put it on the MTD-1079 and the Panda Marlin (aka MDV-500). I am not trying to influence you but I think they both look gorgeous. 
What do you think?


































*And the Marlin:*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Zsolto said:


> MTD-1079
> 
> View attachment 9639826


!


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Three of mine, the only ones I have pics of.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

rmeron said:


> Three of mine, the only ones I have pics of.


A nice collection of Toughguy Badboys  I love that Duro!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Zsolto said:


> Ok, so I received the weathered brown strap today. I put it on the MTD-1079 and the Panda Marlin (aka MDV-500). I am not trying to influence you but I think they both look gorgeous.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


One thing for sure, the MTD-1079D-1AV is a beautiful watch. You've still got me sold on the affordable SS bracelet combo.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Zsolto, They are in my rotation. My wife or daughter take all the pics. I can't push a shutter button without shaking.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Being in San Francisco, the hipster tech-douche capital, I see two watches the most--the tech kids with their Apple Watches and beardy hipsters with the ironic Casio CA-53W. The latter annoys me because the Casios are what ushered me into watches in the 1980s. Given this, I decided I need to win this culture war by acquiring one the Casio's first LCD calculator watches, a vintage Casio C-60 with a plastic case back, the budget model of the 3 launched in 1980. Sure, nobody will know my victory but I know... I know...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The ironically annoying Casio CA-53W.
> Sure, nobody will know my victory but I know... I know...


AT-550 - they won't even know that they don't know that they've lost.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cayabo said:


> AT-550 - they won't even know that they don't know that they've lost.


Oh hell yeah! I tried to cheat on a math test with one but realized learning grade school arithmetic was easier than trying to get the touch screen to recognize certain numbers and operators.

The best thing about the AT-550 is that it predates modern touchscreen gestures so it trolls the Apple Watch folks too!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> San Francisco...


Hey ironic Beardy San Franciscan hipster tech-douche, CA-53W's are for kids.









(yes, the writing is weak, but I saw this pic and had to post it.)


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi all, here's my one and only Casio (to date), the AE-2100W.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Easy like Sunday morning as Lionel says
or as easy as ABC. That's right, going ABC digi to start the day. 
I started yesterday morning with an auto diver only to miss the date. Thank goodness for coffee to save the day.
Not going to take a chance today so I'm starting with this one......

*Casio Protrek PRW-3100T-7
*I want something that will do everything for me. Tells me atomic time, date/day, my bearing, altitude, barometric pressure and even temp......









with buttons that are big and easy to operate.....









and sensors to figure all things around me.









I want it to be light, comfortable and durable. Some titanium is involved in the making....


















Now that I got that all going, it's time to take it easy with my bud and relax and just enjoy this beautiful Sunday.


















This timepiece is very low maintenance, just need a little sun and it's good to go for months.
Easy.








Have an easy going Sunday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)

Casio MTP4500D-1AV Aviator / Miyota OS30 Quartz Chronograph

Only Casio I Own


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The old...









And my new...


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh hell yeah! I tried to cheat on a math test with one but realized learning grade school arithmetic was easier than trying to get the touch screen to recognize certain numbers and operators.
> 
> The best thing about the AT-550 is that it predates modern touchscreen gestures so it trolls the Apple Watch folks too!


That's funny. Brings back memories of the math teacher making everyone take off their calculator watches and place them on her desk at test time.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

andrea__81 said:


> Hi all, here's my one and only Casio (to date), the AE-2100W.
> 
> View attachment 9728106


I've just got one of these, they're awesome


















Big and chunky but then so am I 









It's not a great picture but I'm trying to show the attention to detail Casio put into this watch, if you look closely you can see the red chapter ring on the analogue portion, sweeet.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

busmatt said:


> I've just got one of these, they're awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet in orange!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Just a quick autumn shot of my MTD-179. Have a nice week yet, everyone!










Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Eywleung (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is my new A158 with a leather strap. Loving it so far!

Yes. The Hirsch strap cost way more than the watch itself.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Being in San Francisco, the hipster tech-douche capital, I see two watches the most--the tech kids with their Apple Watches and beardy hipsters with the ironic Casio CA-53W. The latter annoys me because the Casios are what ushered me into watches in the 1980s. Given this, I decided I need to win this culture war by acquiring one the Casio's first LCD calculator watches, a vintage Casio C-60 with a plastic case back, the budget model of the 3 launched in 1980. Sure, nobody will know my victory but I know... I know...


Aye! SF is the worst these days.


----------



## firdnord (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi, newbie Casio collector here. Here are my two Casio.

AE-1200WH. Got this a week ago for RM90(USD 21.44) including postage. Definitely gonna be my daily beater.









My G-Shock GLS-8900AR3.









Still have to decide whether to get HDA-600 or MRW200 for my next collection


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome to the forum firdnord. Nice couple of Casios you got there. I think you'll get your $ worth on those.


----------



## firdnord (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks Bevo. I hope so, after all its Casio which we all know that it will last long except for the resin strap.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

I could not resist this one a few days ago. It was on sale for the equivalent of about 30 bucks. 
It has a nice stainless steel bezel, a sapphire crystal and 200m water resistance, plus it has the same 'movement' as my Casio Royale.
The steel bezel is brushed on the top and polished around the sides and at the lugs - a nice touch I think.
These two features, the bezel and the crystal lend it some welcome heft and play nicely with the light, so the watch feels a bit more expensive than its regular price would suggest. A comfortable wear, too, so I am happy 

The ref No. is AE-2100W














































Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

We went to the beach together.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

My old W-22 Marlin which I am a bit loathe to wear in case it gets broken. Not quite as ruggedly indestructible as some of these modern models and yet has managed to get to its thirty-second year.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## keaboing (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## ironkerrtain (Jun 10, 2014)

Channeling my inner Marty McFly and Adam Goldberg









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I love Casio! I am kinda into collecting the discontinued models.

MDV-102










Oceanus Japanese import










That blue Speedy homage










That PAM style Oceanus


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

That amw tho.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Mid day switch for another snowy day. 
This is truly a nice watch. It's very practical and simply a classic.

*Casio G-Shock GW-5000*
It came with a supple rubber/resin strap and it's great and love it. 
But you all know how we roll, so I've been sporting it recently with a resin/metal combo bracelet. 
Just perfect.





































Told you it's snowy.








Have a great weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

I Love all my Casios !








MTP-1229 this on is long usage.








My first G-Shock G-5600E








DB-36 this one is the longest periode of usage.








Twins Casio Solar MTPS-101








Casio Solar MTPS-100 This one is survive when my car machine blew-up.








Casio W800H








Casio F201-WA








MRW-S300H








MTP-1228








My latest twins MQ24-7B & 7E. I choose these simply because I want to back to basic. Nice contrast, tell times, very affordable, and don't care if we knocks the wall.

I plan add one of these to my listing:














newest MRW-200H-5BV or MTP-E133 
.....both of them still not show up yet in my local seller.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Trying it on an isofrane style strap.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

WV-59J-1AJF


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OCW-S100 is 40mm all titanium, sapphire, solar, atomic, perpetual calendar, 32 time zones (very subtle, almost hidden, around the chapter ring), Made in Japan.


----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)

EFR-549RBP with upgrades ion plated strap.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Casio Royale:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EF-539D-7


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Arnie...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sadly, I was unable to find the older version of the GD-350 that has "Vibrator" on the dial but this is still a fun plastic fantastic monstrosity.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*




































With an optional sailcloth strap.....

















b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_No updates from anyone since my post from last week? Well, please allow me to bump...

*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*


























b-)_​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _No updates from anyone since my post from last week? Well, please allow me to bump...
> 
> *Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*
> 
> ...


Where did the bracelet come from? Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1079D-7 Illuminator










EFR-527L-7 Panda


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Loving my S100 1AJF.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Sometimes you just feel like something plain and simple.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Lancman said:


> Sometimes you just feel like something plain and simple.
> 
> View attachment 10979602


Is that still in production? You got a model number?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

fishrose said:


> Is that still in production? You got a model number?


Yes, it's a current model, or at least still available, and it goes by the catchy name of MTP-1302PD-1A1VEF.

There is a whole range of different versions:


----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Yoooooooo


----------



## KROG (Oct 31, 2016)

sgw-500m I wear this watch more than any other. It goes with me to the gym or any time I work out in the neighborhood and many times just because it's the one I want to wear that day since I love the way it looks and feels. Probably the second most accurate watch I own as well.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Bevo, where did you buy that bracelet?! Its gorgeous!!

Heres mine. Heavily scratched but I didn't care, because its so rare to find.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Bevo, where did you buy that bracelet?! Its gorgeous!!
> 
> Heres mine. Heavily scratched but I didn't care, because its so rare to find.
> 
> View attachment 10982170


Andrei, mine says hi


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Bevo, where did you buy that bracelet?! Its gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 10982170


_Thanks Andrei. I simply borrowed the bracelet from this other Casio...









Voila!








It's not perfect but close enough.:-!
b-)​_


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

So I bought a watch yesterday. I have had it on my radar for a long time and I was afraid it would be gone forever like some Timexes we all love so much (Hi Bevowatch . So when I spotted it at a final discount price on my favourite watch store's website I pounced on it. Please welcome my Casio Edifice EFA-124D-1A.
What I love about it is the nicely sculpted case with the beveled mineral crystal and the perfectly fitting, heavy, steel bracelet with the nicely finished, brushed solid links and the double signed security clasp -- it oozes "old school" Casio quality. I am happy to have conserved this classic (in my eyes) piece in my collection 
(Man I hate this forum engine...)


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> So I bought a watch yesterday. I have had it on my radar for a long time and I was afraid it would be gone forever like some Timexes we all love so much (Hi Bevowatch . So when I spotted it at a final discount price on my favourite watch store's website I pounced on it. Please welcome my Casio Edifice EFA-124D-1A.
> What I love about it is the nicely sculpted case with the beveled mineral crystal and the perfectly fitting, heavy, steel bracelet with the nicely finished, brushed solid links and the double signed security clasp -- it oozes "old school" Casio quality. I am happy to have conserved this classic (in my eyes) piece in my collection
> 
> View attachment 10984874
> ...


_Wow, I'm simply...








:-!b-):-!_​


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Wow, I'm simply...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you are  This is one of THOSE pieces (for me).
Thanks, Bevo  Have a great week-end!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Zsolto said:


> I know you are  This is one of THOSE pieces (for me).
> Thanks, Bevo  Have a great week-end!


You're one of the good fellas, I'm very happy for you.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is my new and humble Casio. It doesn't have a date window. It has some lume, a 12 hr chronograph, and a functional slide-rule. I like the metal clasp it came with, but for now I decided to wear it with this black nylon nato. The watch has a screw-back case and looks to be all metal. It isn't an Omega, but I really like it for $37 shipped. It sits nicely on the wrist and the hands actually line up with the indices! Wow! Oh, and one last thing....it is very very quite, no *TICK, TICK, TICK, TICK!*


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

And this is my Casio Edifice. It cost me $19 new shipped.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

t minus said:


> Here is my new and humble Casio. It doesn't have a date window. It has some lume, a 12 hr chronograph, and a functional slide-rule. I like the metal clasp it came with, but for now I decided to wear it with this black nylon nato. The watch has a screw-back case and looks to be all metal. It isn't an Omega, but I really like it for $37 shipped. It sits nicely on the wrist and the hands actually line up with the indices! Wow! Oh, and one last thing....it is very very quite, no *TICK, TICK, TICK, TICK!*
> View attachment 10987058


I love the text treatment on the sub-dials!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks, after a lot of researching I just had to have this watch. I use slide-rules a lot, and I liked the design and simplicity of this watch. The 12 hour chronograph will come in handy for those long hikes, and I can also use it as a tachymeter with the slide-rule.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

There is nothing like having a quartz diver as a backup to mix things up mid-day!









Casio MTD-1008


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I wore this for a trip to SUBWAY today. Thickness is 11 mm Lug end to lug end measurement is 49 mm.The diameter is 42 mm with the crown.CASIO claims 100 meter wr.It is 17 mm beyween the lugs.This is categorized as a dress watch so there is no lume or light. The folded ss bracelet is serviceable and does not grab my arm hairs.There are similiar watches in the CASIO edifice line which have ss cases and better bracelets for around 50 bucks(try to catch them on sale) they also have lume on the hands and indices.This watch takes a #377 battery which is supposed to last 3 years.I replaced it already.It was 8 bucks on clearance from Wal Mart. I am unsure of how long it sat.Repacement is simple once you unscrew the back.Remember to grease the seal. This extends it's life and helps with water resistance.There is no screw down crown on this watch.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> There is nothing like having a quartz diver as a backup to mix things up mid-day!
> 
> Casio MTD-1008


Ok, here it goes, another one on my wanted list...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Ok, here it goes, another one on my wanted list...


There is a white dial version on eBay right now. I purchased mine NOS for less than $50.


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Wearing my slightly modified MRW-200H today...









...though it mostly comes out at night. b-)


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

This one was a groomsman gift from a friend. I love it dearly.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Soxman5 said:


> Yoooooooo


Wow. This was one of my first watches as a kid. I wore it all through childhood and high school and college as my surfing watch. I lost it about 5 years ago in a move. Gutted.

Killer find, I'm jealous.

Do you happen to know the model number?


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

soulbazz said:


> Wow. This was one of my first watches as a kid. I wore it all through childhood and high school and college as my surfing watch. I lost it about 5 years ago in a move. Gutted.
> 
> Killer find, I'm jealous.
> 
> Do you happen to know the model number?


It's the NF-11, I have one too










I also have it's sibling, the NF-10










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I got the ana-digi the other day and I just realized that I have five Casios altogether.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Casio Royale with Cheese mod


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The one on the right.Maybe later I'll wear the one on the left.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Soxman5 said:


> Yoooooooo


That is amazing.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calzone2761 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Soxman5 (Sep 16, 2012)

jetcash said:


> That is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Thanks guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

HerrNano said:


> I got the ana-digi the other day and I just realized that I have five Casios altogether.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10993394&d=1488040574"]
> 
> ...


Your 1300 looks sweet. I miss mine. I sold it to Soulbridgemrdia a year or so back.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Thanks Andrei. I simply borrowed the bracelet from this other Casio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a gap? The Mdv102 has 21mm lugs and that Ef503 has 20mm if I remember right. I have both but never thought to try that swap.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Is there a gap? The Mdv102 has 21mm lugs and that Ef503 has 20mm if I remember right. I have both but never thought to try that swap.


There is but it's very slight that's why I said it's not perfect. The key is using the proper spring pin. I gave it a go just for fun but I still really like the original integrated rubber strap that it came with.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Edifice Night

20170307_165811 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

My beater, a Casio G-303B-2AVDR


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

This is mine. I put leather strap on it. b-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GW-7900MS-3


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

what do you guys think of this one? Made in Japan w/ Sapphire crystal
edifice EFB-504JL-7AJF


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

When it comes to high-end Casios, I'm partial to the Oceanus OCW-S100 line.
Titanium case and band, tough movement, solar, radio wave, double domed sapphire with AR and GMT in a very simple watch.

The blue dial of the OCW-S100F-2AJF (don't like the black bezel).
And the "standard" OCW-S100-1AJF:


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Today i wore two Casios. In the morning Mdv106 and in the afternoon Amw320 Arnie:


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

My Oceanus









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## espojack (Apr 12, 2017)

Those are my casios


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Luna Phase (Apr 14, 2017)

Just got this fun little "vintage" ladies Casio.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

One of my favorites got a little strap swap. On the previous Tropic rubber...








and now on a Cincy SB nato...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I never thought I'd see the day where a marlin is in the same water with a rainbow trout.

*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator
*








































































b-)​_


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _I never thought I'd see the day where a marlin is in the same water with a rainbow trout.
> 
> *Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator
> *
> ...


Second picture link needs a [ inserted:

https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-H3m69sH/1/L/i-H3m69sH-L.jpgp/img]

[IMG]https://photos.smugmug.com/photos/i-H3m69sH/1/L/i-H3m69sH-L.jpg


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I downgraded my B640 from the black stainless strap to this original Casio rubber strap for W59 and others. Perfect fit, and I think it enhances it! What do you think?
Torb









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Casio EFR518SBBJ-1AJF at poolside.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Yesterday and today:


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

High tech and extremely versatile. Out of my ~20 Casios, this is the one that gets most wrist time.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I have a cheaper version with the same movement and I agree; great watches. :-!


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC00775.jpg


----------



## crobalt (May 20, 2014)

Lancman said:


> I have a cheaper version with the same movement and I agree; great watches. :-!
> 
> View attachment 11966954


I was considering the same model but then decided that the plastic strip will probably bother me to no end. Do you actually notice it when wearing the watch?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

crobalt said:


> I was considering the same model but then decided that the plastic strip will probably bother me to no end. Do you actually notice it when wearing the watch?


I had the same concern when I bought mine.
It's not as noticeable at normal viewing distances compared to an enlarged photo. You can see it's there but they have chosen a colour that blends in quite well and it doesn't bother me nearly as much as I thought it would.
My only real gripe is the lack of micro adjustment on the bracelet.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's one I took for the illumenauts IG page this week...


----------



## koon (Feb 25, 2017)

oceanus in leather strap. this is just a mock-up as the strap size is not right.







on rubber strap currently.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

My B640w


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my 1982 DW1000.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

^^^That's dope

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Prdrers said:


> ^^^That's dope
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I'm thinking that's a good thing?


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> I'm thinking that's a good thing?


Yessir! 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

MTD-1010 that I've had for 19 years. Every scratch on this watch was put on it by me. The lume on this watch is amazing even after all these years. This watch will make a MDV-106 run away in tears in terms of lume. And the drilled lugs are just a nice bonus.


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)

From a few days ago...


----------



## Gorlis (Nov 17, 2016)

Rocat said:


> MTD-1010 that I've had for 19 years. Every scratch on this watch was put on it by me. The lume on this watch is amazing even after all these years. This watch will make a MDV-106 run away in tears in terms of lume. And the drilled lugs are just a nice bonus.


One more from me. Lume is bright, but fades quickly on mine, especially on hands. I see the indices but have no idea where the hands are 
I like it anyway


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mine is bright at the start and then dims a bit and lasts for hours.



Gorlis said:


> One more from me. Lume is bright, but fades quickly on mine, especially on hands. I see the indices but have no idea where the hands are
> I like it anyway


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

The two marine fish together again!

Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My trio.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## giulianoballshi (May 17, 2015)

Hello,this are my casio watches i own. First one is a mhw200 and the second one is edifice.Just wanted to share with you guys.Have a nice dayy


----------



## crobalt (May 20, 2014)

My W-217H just arrived.


----------



## steveg80 (Jun 8, 2017)

Third showing on WUS today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Adding these to my Casio list
L-R: W-217H, MW-240-1B, MQ-24-7B


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Here's the watch I've been wearing everyday for the past few years.


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

My Casios


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Casios on the wrists of Rescue.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Casio Royale*





































~v~_​


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

MonTex said:


> _*Casio Royale*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should get one of these.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

WN-10


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Just one. But I dig.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RmacMD said:


> View attachment 12544447


I like that GW-002 up in the top right hand corner. You don't see those around here much at all.


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

ncmoto said:


>


What model is that ?


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20171001_163347 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

bobusa said:


> What model is that ?


 discontinued Casio MTD - 1048 Super Illuminator - 

41 mm case, with integrated metal bracelet, screwdown caseback and setting crown

100 m WR, rotating bezel, curved mineral crystal

white dial, very good lume , super illuminator function - 2 LED bulbs, operated by non screw down secondary crown


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

ncmoto said:


> discontinued Casio MTD - 1048 Super Illuminator -
> 
> 41 mm case, with integrated metal bracelet, screwdown caseback and setting crown
> 
> ...


That is nice watch. Thanks for more pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

A new model from Casio!
B650WD-1A

Love it!! :-!









Bigger than F91W (far left)









On my 6.5" wrist


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

AQ-130BW Military Illuminator digital/analog watch


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Casio GA-800-1AJF.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Here are mine.
I have one more en route.


----------



## arrowhd (May 18, 2017)

Surprisingly, the compass on this one actually works quite well.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Japan Made Edifice 
20171008_133509 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20171008_162807 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Just bought a really thick dark blue leather strap for my Casio MDV106 and I really like how it fits.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

My daily beater, an Edifice Tough Solar.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Gulfmaster (v1)


----------



## Fastcast (Dec 29, 2016)

My only Casio but I have a feeling there's more to come...


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Afternoon switch to this cool Casio diver

Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator
*_



























~v~​


----------



## susank (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi there. I'm a first time poster. I have a project for you all if you feel like it. I am wondering what (mens) model Casio the woman "Sarah" is wearing throughout the film "The First" Release date 2016 starring Vivi Pineda. It is currently streaming for free on Amazon Prime. You can see the watch at 0:11:03 thru -06; 0:11:14 thru 17; 0:12:55 (briefly from a distance) 1:22:04 thru 13; 1:07:16 ; 1:23:03 you can see its the gold version buckle; and 1:23:21
If I was to take a guess, it would be the DW-5000 gold buttons, only because the strap looks rubber and worn, not resin
.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Oh Casio, you're so cool..._













































































































~v~​


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

chuasam said:


> View attachment 12606767


Still 199m to go?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

My Casio EFR-545 with Nato:


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

MonTex said:


> _Oh Casio, you're so cool..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's nice... what is the ref?


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

iuam said:


> that's nice... what is the ref?


_Thanks, its the EF-503 on leather. It came with a nice solid bracelet but I currently have it on a rally leather..._








~v~​


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

WN-10


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Just added these three to the fold.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

_Navy Frogman and Navy Gulfmaster _


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

MainePorsche said:


> _Navy Frogman and Navy Gulfmaster _


======================================
Mad photo skills


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Will add one at a time while wearing.
Today Gulfmaster v1 (AJF)


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

ICERC Gulfmaster (v2)


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulfmaster


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)

Thought I'd throw my hat into this ring...

Twincept


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DBCMan said:


> Thought I'd throw my hat into this ring...
> 
> Twincept
> View attachment 12760935
> ...


Great watch with one tragic flaw....the plastic crystal scratches way to easily, so I bought a new one to save.

Casio Data Bank duplex LCD Ani-digi ABX-23 Twincept. It is 2 watches in one case. The digital and the analog are not integrated. The crown controls the analog and the pushers control the digital screen, which can be turned off.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MRG-1100 titanium Frogman


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Simple, tough and iconic!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

Brothers from the same mother:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1080-8 Illuminator










Decent lume for a Casio










2 bright LED bulbs


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Titanium triple sensor Protrek, PRT-4000









One of the first Protrek, ATC-1200









I got both Protrek's in NOS condition this year, quite happy with them especially with the rare PRT-4000.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

GW-200z Final Frogman


----------



## DBCMan (Aug 29, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Great watch with one tragic flaw....the plastic crystal scratches way to easily, so I bought a new one to save.
> 
> Casio Data Bank duplex LCD Ani-digi ABX-23 Twincept. It is 2 watches in one case. The digital and the analog are not integrated. The crown controls the analog and the pushers control the digital screen, which can be turned off.


Agreed. I wear it sparingly for that reason. I've yet to find out if anyone makes a screen protector in that diameter, but if I find one I'll probably wear it more often. The nice thing about the ABX-23 is the recessed crystal which gets more protection. Also didn't realize the analog portion was a separate mechanism. Here's my ABX-53 below which is also integrated Ana-Digi, like I suspect most of the Twincepts are. For me, any timepiece that can masquerade as a dress watch yet pack the features of a Data Bank on demand is a must-have.


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi folks, my first post here. Hopefully not the last. Reviving this thread I throw in my Casio AQ190 something. Originally equipped with a resin strap I changed to a green NATO. The watch became somehow my (nearly) EDC watch. I really like although it's more from the budget side of Casio's range of watches. But it features a really decent lume, multiple time zones and even a speedometer witch is slaved to the chronograph, multiple alarms and countdown timer. And that all for under 50€/60$. My only complaint if at all: it's not a g-shock. Yes, I know there is/are some models with similar functionality. But do they have lumed hands/markers? Nope! So I am putting up with an acrylic crystal and "only" 100m WR. But I like it anyway. Have a good one!









Gesendet von meinem Metal mit Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Orange glow.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Another one!









Gesendet von meinem Metal mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Yesterday I had to make an MRI on the right knee, I couldn't risk taking any other watch in there, to much magnetism everywhere. But the F91W was perfectly safe in there


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Bit of a cheat IMO posting a G Shock but here you go.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

I received this one a couple of months ago, the not-often-seen HDDS100 solar chronograph


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

AE-2100W-1,lot of watch for a little money. Removed the plastic clasp and fitted a metal one instead. And a big plus is the mineral glass. Yes,this one is the affordable under the affordables. b-)


----------



## DanaV (Mar 25, 2018)

Casio mdv106... Slight mod.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Fantastic vintage!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

DBCMan said:


> Agreed. I wear it sparingly for that reason. I've yet to find out if anyone makes a screen protector in that diameter, but if I find one I'll probably wear it more often. The nice thing about the ABX-23 is the recessed crystal which gets more protection. Also didn't realize the analog portion was a separate mechanism. Here's my ABX-53 below which is also integrated Ana-Digi, like I suspect most of the Twincepts are. For me, any timepiece that can masquerade as a dress watch yet pack the features of a Data Bank on demand is a must-have.
> 
> View attachment 12762211


I had similar model (just in "gold"-brawn color scheme). Funny or not but that was my daily beater in line of many duties off and on job. No kidding. No G-Shocks just pure convenience. Field, chemical plant, construction, metal working plant... name it. It still works like charm.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Gs are a cheat? Well, I'm a cheatin' then.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

I was wearing two last week


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> I was wearing two last week
> 
> View attachment 13026565
> 
> ...


That blue camo nato strap looks great on your MDV106. I have the same MDV and may well get one of those straps.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you, I also like how it fits the watch.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Another favourite of mine, in fact I love all of my Casios


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Oceanus S100...really like this one


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Dup


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Beautiful day for a hike.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Modding mechanical watches has never been as fun as my first mod, the Casio Royale with Cheese.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Casio Edifice EQS800CDB-1BV.


----------



## signum8 (May 3, 2018)

Here's a rare yellow Casio Multi-band that I got from Amazon in Aug 2016. I was quite the Casio addict then. 

"CASIO Men's watch G-SHOCK the world six time signal stations radio wave solar GW-M5610MD-9JF"


----------



## signum8 (May 3, 2018)

There's an online shop in Japan, Miwaya where I would buy the exotic Casios not for sale in the US. That's when it seemed you could have any Casio US model you wanted as long as it was black. 

I forgot the exact model number and how much I paid including EMS (or maybe I don't want to. ;-) ), so I'll go by the module number which is 2689.
I'll say one thing for the G-shocks, except for a battery change, it never has needed repairs. This model received time signal via JJY (Japan) or WWVB.

Miwaya always has a straight-up reputation and they still ship overseas, but their collection is mostly Casio. So here is the red-black model I got more years ago than I remember.


----------



## signum8 (May 3, 2018)

Here is another Miwaya treasure. Long time ago Casio released a military camo version in three styles: Army Green, Air Force Blue, and Navy Red. I could only have one. I wondered why Red for the Navy. Turns out it's the traditional color paint that's used to protect the underside of ships. Who knew? Certainly not me. :-d

The Atomic Force part refers to the time signal that is broadcast by a Cesium based Atomic clock.


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

My Mister G!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

jdmvette said:


> My Mister G!


Not Casio, Captain (MrG) Casio!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

AQ-164W. Inverted LCD is not the best point of this watch. It's actually deal breaker on over-vise great watch.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

It's really satisfying to watch all 3 watches synched up.

3 solar, 6-band atomic Casios
Edifice EQWM1100DC-1A2
GWX5600C-4
BGD5000-1JF (wife's)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

AW-81 one of the basic analog digital watches Casio has to offer
Yet it has all functions you may want, 24 hr stopwatch and timer, 3 alarms, dual time, 10 yr battery looks good and most importantly it one of the most comfortable watches you can have


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Casio Edifice EFR-532D-2AV


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

DB-530


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelessHardwareGuy (Oct 11, 2018)

* A quintessential classic example of an affordable Casio (F-91W):








* My first ever G-Shock (*GR-8900A*) with panda color scheme and negative display:








* A transparent G-Shock (*GD-X6900FB*) with smoke color:















* A cheap diver style Casio (*MRW-200H*) with orange text and black everything else:








* A new addition to my Casio collection is the another diver style watch (MTD-1079). This is an awesome watch for anyone who wants their first stainless steel Casio:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

OCW-T400 with titanium case/bracelet and sapphire crystal


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

Waiting for an Edifice EFS-S510D-2AVUEF that I bought yesterday. A video showing the watch:


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I went through a number of Casio calculator watches in the '80s, including several of the scientific calculators that are *begging* for a revival, especially after Breaking Bad. These days, my only Casios are an F-91W I own mainly for its historical interest (for I no longer wear digitals) and this MDV-106, which is my grab-and-go quartz beater, and an absolute steal at its $30-$50 price.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Whoops, didn't notice the OP's non-G-Shock parameter. But I love my G-Shock too much to delete it. ;-)









GA-100L


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio without G shock.. then why bother?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rhodocene (Feb 11, 2014)

leandroide said:


> Waiting for an Edifice EFS-S510D-2AVUEF that I bought yesterday. A video showing the watch:


I posted on this thread a while back (a few years ago actually), but yesterday I received a gift from some friends :
View attachment Casio.jpg


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

This one today.


----------



## _NERD (Dec 27, 2018)

GWG-1000-1A1ER | GWN-Q1000-1ACR


----------



## _NERD (Dec 27, 2018)

GWN-Q1000-1ACR | GWG-1000-1A3ER


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Not mine but one I bought for the Mem Sahib to wear to replace an Ice Watch homage I bought for her years back as a cheap watch to wear on holiday. She has a Seiko dress watch, a Ladies Invicta Diver and a very nice Omega, but this is one to wear to the Gym and the pool and Casio make loads of very affordable watches that will do the business at all price ranges. Any of her other watches except for the dress/cocktail watch would do the job, but the Casio fits the price criteria for something you can leave in a gym locker without a worry! Given the spec, for £25 delivered, what is not to like?

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## kripav (Jan 17, 2019)

24h said:


> View attachment 13605289


love the crispness of the digits in focus! nice shot!


----------



## .Z. (Jan 18, 2019)

My latest Casio, GMW-B5000.









Skickat från min SM-N950F via Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Solar and light


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

WN-10, a classic piece.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

GWA1000


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

GWA1000


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Unusual solar/atomic GMT world time titanium sapphire chrono-Diver





Tanaka shot of OCW-P500T diver


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## djuro77 (Nov 17, 2010)

My collection


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

djuro77 said:


> My collection


Nice collection 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Here are some of mine. My only non G-Shocks.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

my F-105 put on newer strap.


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

upp, double post


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

DP


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

pardayan said:


>


Very cool, what is it?


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

Tempus Populi said:


> Very cool, what is it?


It is a chocolate brown case Casio MTD-1073-1A3VDF nickname "Enticer". I changed the original black silikon strap to a nato strap.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This has been on all day today

Illuminator b by 
Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Illuminate by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BrownBear (Aug 29, 2018)

Just bought this yesterday.









Sent from my MI 5s Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Repeating from yesterday

Illuminator by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Less than $20.00 on Amazon.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

G100


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Casio Marlin.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Not sure the model... came from a trade but quiet pleased with it









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Today this G Shock

View attachment 14077387


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Really liking this G 









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

catmandogmany said:


> my F-105 put on newer strap.
> View attachment 13980465


That looks good! Where did you source the strap?


----------



## G-Shockas (Mar 8, 2019)

Casio s810w. For 15$ from Walmart 3 years ago. Now and then photos


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Simple


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Black


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Custom aged steel dw5600


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WRUW by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Modded Casio Duro MDV106 with a sapphire crystal, a planet ocean bezel, and Amazon bracelet. One of my favorites in my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

^^^All-Titanium solar charged, atomic adjusted Worldtime with quickset hour hand and countdown timer, chronograph and dive bezel, perpetual calendar, day & date, alarm. Only sold new in Japan. OCW-P500T


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Modded my Kings to positive screens as the negative screens are nearly invisible in some light conditions:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bluetooth StepTrackers


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

H101 Marlin steel case


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Picking some mint... maybe a mojito tonight.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Casualwatchguy said:


> Modded Casio Duro MDV106 with a sapphire crystal, a planet ocean bezel, and Amazon bracelet. One of my favorites in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask where you got the sapphire crystal from? And what size. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Derkdiggler said:


> Picking some mint... maybe a mojito tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of those some years back. It's a great watch with the only let down, in my opinion, being the amber led. Also that watch will accept the standard G-Shock strap adapters without any modification which will allow the use of a 22/24mm Nato strap.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Two current faves.


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Sapphire crystal from Crystaltimes. I just looked for a link to give you but it doesn't seem like they have it anymore. It was number CT063. My Casio model is MDV106. I got the blue AR coating on it as well. Not sure why it's not showing up right now unless they are just out of stock.



randb said:


> Can I ask where you got the sapphire crystal from? And what size. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Simple white square on vacation








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

old skool!!


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

$4.00 Casio edifice


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Keeping track of the tide and moon phase:


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

In its element...at the beach.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantana999 (Aug 11, 2016)

No idea why it's posting my pic sideways... never did this before and I'm using the same camera.... sorry about this and double pic... it won't let me fix it


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Metal G


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

My new to me and first for me Casio g-shock. So far I love it and it is super cool solar powered atomic time keeper


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Love my new non G.


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

CASIO EFA-124,gotta new bro.


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

upp.double post.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

WVQ-600 and Enzo snooz'n.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio MTD-1060-D-7-AVEF.
In possession since 2012. Last day on wrist before scheduled mothballing without battery.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio EF-332D-1AV


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Casio AE1200WH. Wearing her to church this morning.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

This one is just for looks
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

but for car washing.. this one was the selected one
Casio Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

but then we went to the Edifice for a Dinner Run
Casio Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

One of many Casios I own


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Good Night 









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)

I've had this for a short while and just today I discovered the flashing red light for reminders. Not something I've found a use for yet, but cool as hell anyways.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gshock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Wolfsatz,
Great looking watch.






What model is this? Thanks


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Casio META Psychedelia ME-100


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Double post nvm.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Rob22 said:


> Wolfsatz,
> Great looking watch.
> View attachment 14767859
> What model is this? Thanks


Probably MTD-1082, but if you google Casio MTD, there are several nearby numbers with similar but minor differences


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks yankeexpress


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Do you guys think that a simple Casio quartz 38-40 mm with a leather strap would tick loudly the way a similar looking Timex does?

Also, where do you buy them other than possibly Amazon? Preference to a Canadian-shipping site.

https://www.casio.com/products/archive/watches/classic/mtps100l-7b2

https://www.amazon.ca/Casio-MTPV001L-7B-Black-Leather-Quartz/dp/B00OXV6QZK

View attachment 14775079


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Enzo and a Casio.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Waiting for this Edifice to come in the mail. Excited!


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Dedan said:


> Waiting for this Edifice to come in the mail. Excited!
> 
> View attachment 14779617


This is a great looking watch and already on my list!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Still in honeymoon period!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Dedan said:


> Waiting for this Edifice to come in the mail. Excited!


I'm curious about this one, would mind telling us the lug to lug and what movement is inside when you receive it?
Thanks.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

cuica said:


> I'm curious about this one, would mind telling us the lug to lug and what movement is inside when you receive it?
> Thanks.


Lug to lug is on the 100D is 48mm, the 110D is only 42mm.

Casio module 5507.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GA-2100TH positive


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 808TokeiDude (Aug 21, 2019)

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> Lug to lug is on the 100D is 48mm, the 110D is only 42mm.
> 
> Casio module 5507.


That's right, I ordered the 100D which is supposedly 42mm case diameter, although I've seen actual measurements in video's showing it's actually 40mm. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Crown vs no crown trust the video Luke.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> Crown vs no crown trust the video Luke.


That's my guess too. Just not sure if there was ever any 40mm variant by any chance. Anyway, 42mm or 40mm, I'd be happy with either one.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

A lot of bang for your buck. I love mine, really cool watch for the price. Case finishing is excellent, dial is clean and uncluttered. Seconds hands hits the markers pretty good. Some folks complain about bracelet but I actually like. It is what it is, folded links but they are made round and sizing is done with pins. Not your typical ratlly, folded links, cheap bracelet. Overall, if you are on the fence with this one just pull the trigger. You will be satisfied. Did I mention screwed down crown, screwed down case back and 100M WR?


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14780839
> 
> 
> A lot of bang for your buck. I love mine, really cool watch for the price. Case finishing is excellent, dial is clean and uncluttered. Seconds hands hits the markers pretty good. Some folks complain about bracelet but I actually like. It is what it is, folded links but they are made round and sizing is done with pins. Not your typical ratlly, folded links, cheap bracelet. Overall, if you are on the fence with this one just pull the trigger. You will be satisfied. Did I mention screwed down crown, screwed down case back and 100M WR?


Thanks for that short review. The 100M WR is a big plus indeed. For me, this watch hit the nail on the head with it's overall look and design. I like the Aqua Terra vibe it has yet it's still a Casio. If it had solid endlinks and sapphire crystal it would be even better, but that might be too much to ask for it's price range.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Edifice Solar... a very cool Tool Watch built like a tank that has the Rock Looks too

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Just out of the box

EFV-100D-1AVUEF


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

Looking to add a few more.....


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

Dedan said:


> Waiting for this Edifice to come in the mail. Excited!
> 
> View attachment 14779617


I'm a little worried that if i buy this watch I'll come to the horrible realization that I don't need to actually own any other watches


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tool Watch Tuesday 
LDWS by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tool Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Dedan said:


> Just out of the box
> 
> EFV-100D-1AVUEF
> 
> ...


THANK YOU Dedan for posting the full model number. Nice watch. Some similarity with an Oceanus S100. Very much my taste. I just have a tough time with the Edifice branding, anyone else feel that way? Still, me likes! Not trying to be overly critical and it's tough to tell from the pictures, but does the second hand line up with the minute markers? If not, now would be the time to return/exchange.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks, I really like the Oceanus models too. I get what you mean with the branding although I can't say it bothers me. The second hand does line up to the minute markers!


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Discontinued Casio Overland, model OVW-100TDJ. Solar, 38mm, 100WR, superb lume, backlight, titanium, perpetual calendar, alarm.









If I had to have only one watch, that would be it.


----------



## Rob22 (Jun 8, 2019)

No watch pr0t0n!!!


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

pr0t0n said:


> Discontinued Casio Overland, model OVW-100TDJ. Solar, 38mm, 100WR, superb lume, backlight, titanium, perpetual calendar, alarm.
> 
> View attachment 14783223
> 
> ...


Looks like a better size. Did they make anything like this in a 40mm?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

And here's a pic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Casio MDV 700
New and just arrived (NOS), 70$ lucky deal...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Another MDV-700 Marlin


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Another MDV-700 Marlin


I couldn't see your photo...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

F108. Amazingly clear LCD.

I hate autocorrect
i hate autocorrect


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Squirrel Murphy said:


> Looks like a better size. Did they make anything like this in a 40mm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They made Casio Overland model OVW-110T, it's a bit bigger, similar specs plus lume on second hand, minus backlight:


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Just arrived this afternoon. It's almost too big, but I think I'll hang on to it.


----------



## Nightwolf2369 (Feb 11, 2020)

Just got this one last night as a gift.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

They don't make too many 'exclusively analog' designs. When I saw this one in the orphanage, I had to have her. Excuse the ratty edge of the crystal. That's not damage, it was the first screen protector I cut out of cell-phone screen plastic.


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Group shot...


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

2 Casio world time, ae-1200


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

hope you like it...


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Missing this one...EFM-500SBD-1AVER...


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Lusted after one of these growing up ,, finially grabbed one a few months ago and it did not dissapoint one bit ,,, as cool as a cucumber ! and keeps excellent time .

Beanerds .


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Casio Edifice efv-100d-1avuef


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

<|


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Watch Police by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Exclusively wearing this the last couple months (except Monday)


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Just found this rather smart and cheap little watch. Says it's 38.5mm. Also available with Blue and Silver dials. Anyone have one?









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Some more of the Edfice EFV-100D


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Casio and Enzo


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Edifice









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

So yeah ... for the past 6 months I have been obsessed with Casio three hand quartz offerings ... mtp1183 is a favorite, small enough to be an easy daily wear watch ... 
as *fyioska* pointed out many combinations and you can get one for less than the price of a lunch ... this silver dialed example was preowned ... I paid more for the strap !!!


----------



## OMGZILLA (Jul 3, 2016)

Grand Touring, so much wrist presence.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Some Casio vintage goodness: the TIC-100 'Timber Cruiser'. I was happily surprise to find it has an Indiglo feature!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Marlin


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My non G Shock Casio's


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

mougino said:


> Some Casio vintage goodness: the TIC-100 'Timber Cruiser'. I was happily surprise to find it has an Indiglo feature!


Great watch! One of my absolute favorites. Cheers!









Sent using two fat-fingering thumbs


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Just in


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

wow,that look so nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i 'd avoid metal strap on EFA124.
but yours ,,,looks GREAT.
where did you find it?


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

upps,double post.


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

and i still digging.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Protrek G-Shock and Samsung


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Ahock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my 1982 Casio DW1000 with a fresh new battery installed.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Illuminator by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

woah, @Hacknwind that is awesome!

My old beater:


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Bob1035 said:


> woah, @Hacknwind that is awesome!
> 
> My old beater:
> View attachment 15383546


Hey Bob! Glad you like it! These little guys are mostly JDM and come in several styles. I found Time Machine
in California pretty good for parts. If you ever want to replace glass, bezel kind of stuff, parts if available, are reasonable. I know your watch lights up like a torch! Ive become addicted to these OVW and WVQ-110s, my Mom loves hers! Here are a few more styles:









I have a couple stuck in Japan because shipping is so difficult from Japan right now.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably my favorite brand


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

New guy here... been on the G-Shock sub-forum for a couple of weeks. About 3 weeks ago, I began with the intent of buying ONE Casio to tide me over while my Rolex quit on me (again), and I was delaying getting it serviced. I was tired of looking at my cell phone for the time / date for the past two months.

So, yeah... planned to get ONE Casio to have "something on my wrist" and not spend much money. And, then this rabbit hole sneaked up on me. So far, in the past 3 weeks.... in order of purchase...










I've got two more on the way. I can quit any time! I swear this is the last one!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> New guy here... been on the G-Shock sub-forum for a couple of weeks. About 3 weeks ago, I began with the intent of buying ONE Casio to tide me over while my Rolex quit on me (again), and I was delaying getting it serviced. I was tired of looking at my cell phone for the time / date for the past two months.
> 
> So, yeah... planned to get ONE Casio to have "something on my wrist" and not spend much money. And, then this rabbit hole sneaked up on me. So far, in the past 3 weeks.... in order of purchase...
> 
> ...


You need an Edifice..... or two

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> You need an Edifice..... or two
> 
> Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


There are some that are very attractive.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

My digital Casio watches: A168, F105, W217,CA53.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve01 (Jun 26, 2020)

Here's my collection...







1989 TGW-10G-1V
AMW-320R-9AV "Arnie"
2020 Casio MDV-106-1AVTN Duro
2020 Casio MDV-106B-2ATN Duro
2020 Casio MTD-1079-1AVTN
2020 AE-1000W-1AKC 
All bought new except for the Arnie.


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

My Casio watches...


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

CndRkMt said:


>


An AMAZING watch for the money. Got mine yesterday.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Three weeks into this Casio craze, and here's my "insta-collection," minus one Gulfman still on the way from Japan.



















And here they are staying topped off at the "solar farm" on my dresser. Light is on a timer.


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

Casio Royale on a poorly cut up NATO is my around the house/yard work/camping watch.

I also have an F91W, an A168, and a CA53.

Any suggestions to round out the Casio collection?


----------



## Digivolt (Jun 29, 2020)

Just the one at the moment an EQB 1000 I bought last month


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


it was brought to my attention .... 


> did you already scratch your Sapphire Casio bezel? l


so, it made me look. And yes, as you can see above, there is not only one, but two scratches. one at the top next to the 1 o'clock and another. totally straight light across the finish at 7 oclock.

I am very gentle with my watches, but at the same time I am not afriad of put them through their paces. However, with this one, it is basically new, and I have not wore it to do any harsh physical activity. Most likely the scratches were done due to other watches in the watch drawer.

it may be that the material on the bezel is not steel, it has some grain finish; but definitely very soft. I don't mind it, as I can't really see them; they seem bigger than they are on some pictures.... But, for some may be an issue.

within the same conditions; +1 point to timex finishing; because none of my regular worn timex watches have scratches like this on the case.

Even the finishing they applied to their leather straps is pretty good.

Yes sir I Have by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio MTD-1060D-7AVEF


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

An older pic, but such a great watch for not a lot of $$. The Edifice EF-503 DW









Sent from my SM-A705U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Took a risk on this JDM Casio Overland, sold as-is because it wouldn't charge, and also wouldn't set. The original crystal was heavily scratched and the watch was filthy too. I was hoping that its operating problems were due to a bad battery, or the seller not being patient enough to charge it enough.

Battery was not only almost dead, but also not a rechargeable, so that was an easy fix to get a ticking watch.

As for setting it, things were first complicated by the hands having lost their "home position", so it was hard to understand what the watch was doing. Then the English-language guide for what I thought was this movement is for a different Overland movement (4315 is actually a 4315-2), so I had to use the Google-translated Japanese version for the watch model number and that took a while to figure it all out.

A trip through the ultrasonic cleaner and a new sapphire crystal and gasket took care of the rest!


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

My Casio MWA-800 on an ostrich strap


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Taken yesterday but still wearing today...
A1000M-1BEF


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio DBC32D-1A


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Racer88 said:


> Three weeks into this Casio craze, and here's my "insta-collection," minus one Gulfman still on the way from Japan.
> 
> View attachment 15393731
> 
> ...


At this rate, and by pure extrapolation, you'll have 24 by next week!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

kritameth said:


> At this rate, and by pure extrapolation, you'll have 24 by next week!


I've leveled off. Got my 6900 yesterday, and I don't have any orders pending. 

I'm at 15 Casios. 12 G-Shocks. 2 Pro Treks. 1 Classic.

I'm pretty happy with what I've got. But, of course, there are a few that I'm eyeballing.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio MTP-1300SG-7AV


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have always liked Casio watches over the years, I now have, use and wear these three! The Casio Duro Diver is one of the best value true Diver watches you can get and the other two are great value Radio Linked watches that keep the best time as they synchronise basically every night! In terms of value The Dive watch I bought from a company in Las Vegas and delivered to the UK it cost me just under £50, the Digital Watch was just £26 and the Analogue version cost just £79.99, all delivered! So for less than £160 I have got three of my most usable watches!

Can't say better than that!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

I love these 2, they keep excellent time.
Casio wave-ceptor WV 58U & the Casio AW 80.
The AW 80 has a 30 name & number memory/databank feature. A bit retro.


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15434418
> 
> View attachment 15434420
> 
> ...


Which model is the casio3.jpg?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

My only Casio for the last 25 years or so.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

The blingy one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

I have a slew of these Overland watches, many well-used. Bullet proof & accurate, they are great daily wear watches. Most are JDM and Japanse Atomic clock reception only. The second from the left has Gamma-Ray-Burst LED illumination 💥


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

About time Casio made some more Overlands!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gs on my sons 6 3/4 wrist

G Shock XL Gray Camo GD 120 CM 8CR

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock Red Rescue  G 7900A

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock GA 100L 7A

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio WaveCeptor WV-59DE-1AVEF


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Just got my second MDV106. The blue really pops in the light.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Did a hydro mod and a battery swap on this guy.
And I'm giving it away!!

Head to my review/Giveaway video for your chance to win it. Con US only please















Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> Did a hydro mod and a battery swap on this guy.
> And I'm giving it away!!
> 
> Head to my review/Giveaway video for your chance to win it. Con US only please
> ...


The hydro mod is to improve WR ?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> The hydro mod is to improve WR ?


I think that's the main point of it.

But improving the viewing angles in and out of the water as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> The hydro mod is to improve WR ?


There is a video somewhere of a guy who Hydro-moded his F91W and basiclly made it 300m WR or some wild WR rating. F91W is not even 30m WR. Air compresses, liquids don't.

I've considered the Mrw-200h for a hydro mod, blue dial with white hands, but it's just all to messy for me.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

FWIW, here's my hydro mod.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

brandon\ said:


> FWIW, here's my hydro mod.


That's smart...10 year batt.....?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> I think that's the main point of it.
> 
> But improving the viewing angles in and out of the water as well.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


IC. I only have one done by @cayabo and yes it does improve the visibility also on a neg display hitting direct sun light 
HydroMod by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone tried one of these for their MDV?








13.3US $ 5% OFF|Replacement Watch Band Strap For Mdv106-1a Watch Band Mdv-106 D Bracelet 22mm Stainless Steel Metal Strap Bracelet - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

After G-shock, it's first casio wave ceptor that I have.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Received today

Casio DBC-611E-1EF


----------



## Thursty (Aug 28, 2020)

Made the stand for the wife's Apple Watch and charger, beater for display only. Easy to clean the sawdust out of the bracelet, but I just can't get used to the jubilee look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

Casio beside sea









Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bond a la Bond by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bond a la Bond by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bond Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Nostredahmus (Sep 6, 2020)

Casio MTS-100L-2AVEF. Sapphire crystal, 40 x 9 mm stainless case, 2719 Japanese quartz movement. Paid CDN$76 (eBay). Shown on Huddersfield 20mm strap.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bond Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Just ordered two of those... one for me, one for my brother.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> Just ordered two of those... one for me, one for my brother.


I'll probably end up getting the silver one too... at that price.. it is a lot of watch for the price.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> I'll probably end up getting the silver one too... at that price.. it is a lot of watch for the price.


Ordered this one:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> Ordered this one:
> 
> View attachment 15544426


This is the same watch my buddy @Miggyd87 just got. HE did the sterile 100% dial.. this is how it looks before and after









Digital Appreciation: "Bond" Casio AE1200 AKA...


Quick question. How did it go removing the text from the case? I've only done a silver one (see above) but I have a bright blue F108 I'd like to clean up a bit. I know it often doesn't go as well on the black AE1200s and this is a similar texture.Text removal was easy. Goof off on a cotton swap...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> This is the same watch my buddy @Miggyd87 just got. HE did the sterile 100% dial.. this is how it looks before and after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I removed "world time" & "illuminator" from the case's exterior. Than I opened up the watch and removed "10 year battery" and "5 alarms" from the black portion.

Took a bit of elbow grease and patience, but it came out alright. Have to open the watch back up another time and blow it out. Some dust/specs got inside before closing it up.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

My ' Going to town Casio ' I love it !









Beanerds.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

beanerds said:


> My ' Going to town Casio ' I love it !
> View attachment 15544986
> 
> 
> Beanerds.


One of the most underrated G-Shocks! Great watch.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

An old Edifice arrived today. I can't take off as many links as I would like to, so I can't wear the watch. I haven't tried to change the bracelet yet, but it doesn't seem like it has standard spring bars. Does anyone got an idea to replace it ?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock Leafy Business by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> An old Edifice arrived today. I can't take off as many links as I would like to, so I can't wear the watch. I haven't tried to change the bracelet yet, but it doesn't seem like it has standard spring bars. Does anyone got an idea to replace it ?
> View attachment 15545145


Looks like an integrated bracelet to me. Had a few Edifice with these, but i've always been able to resize them to fit me ok.
You must have a very small wrist if if cant be sized for you.


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Red G by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rk1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ezy101 said:


> Hi


Beautiful, which model is that?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

BikerJeff said:


> Looks like an integrated bracelet to me. Had a few Edifice with these, but i've always been able to resize them to fit me ok.
> You must have a very small wrist if if cant be sized for you.


I was finally able to size it, I spoke a little too fast. But indeed, I have very small wrists, less than 15cm during winter (less thant 5.9 inches)


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

rk1 said:


> Beautiful, which model is that?


Hi

Thanks, is a Mtd 1037.


----------



## Lukas 80 (Oct 11, 2020)

Made from rest... Before something come together with Marty McFly. 😉


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

MDV-106 on Hirsch Extreme


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

S5600J My favourite Square!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15549829


The MTD range are great watches for their cheap price. I have one of the variants, swapped the oe bracelet for brown leather.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio 10K by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thulahn (Sep 7, 2019)

Casio Edifice EQB-700D-2A









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukas 80 (Oct 11, 2020)

Old
Nobody seen. 









4 All.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

I've been looking for a Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster for a long time, but the prices are crazy these days. Finally, I got this Casio Edifice, like new, for only 35€ shipped. It is really good looking, lot of depth on this very busy dial. And the slide rule, on the inner bezel, feels amzing to operate, way better than my Seiko Alpinist. Best deal I've ever made. I coudn't be happier.


----------



## 10watchcase (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

A little Xmas gift to myself. (On Vario leather. OEM bracelet is a POS.)


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

I can no longer resist the urge to come to this thread and flex a little bit.

Just bought this from a fellow forum member, and I'm utterly fascinated by this little thing.










It's like a quartz watch taken to its logical conclusion. Everything about it conveys quality, and overall thoughtfulness. Once I saw it in the metal I realized what an absolutely insane value proposition this guy is. Really really excited about this one.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

wgroves said:


> I can no longer resist the urge to come to this thread and flex a little bit.
> 
> Just bought this from a fellow forum member, and I'm utterly fascinated by this little thing.
> 
> ...


Yep. Got that one, too. It's my only Oceanus, so far. But, man... it's a gem! I love it, love it, love it!

Wrote up a review here:








Casio Oceanus T200 Review - The Truth About Watches


A review of the entry level Oceanus T200. Is this JDM watch from Casio's luxury line all that and a bag of chips? You may be surprised!




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## wgroves (Jun 20, 2020)

Racer88 said:


> Yep. Got that one, too. It's my only Oceanus, so far. But, man... it's a gem! I love it, love it, love it!
> 
> Wrote up a review here:
> 
> ...


Oh nice! I actually read your review a couple times when I was debating putting up a WTB post for this watch. Super helpful stuff, man. Thanks!

Also, who doesn't like "Turning Japanese" by 80s one hit wonder, The Vapors?


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

wgroves said:


> Oh nice! I actually read your review a couple times when I was debating putting up a WTB post for this watch. Super helpful stuff, man. Thanks!
> 
> Also, who doesn't like "Turning Japanese" by 80s one hit wonder, The Vapors?


Haha... I like me some 80s music references. Thanks!

It's funny.... the T200 is the "entry level" model for Oceanus, and I think it's the most "handsome." I love the simplicity and clean, sharp lines... and the depth of the dial elements.


----------



## peter0 (Mar 11, 2013)

Oceanus is awesome. Here is mine.









I picked this color intentionally, as everyone else has it black.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

The only black one I know of is the ALL black... black dial and black plated case. The silver / stainless cased model comes in 3 shades of blue.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Casio B640 on a black Milanese mesh bracelet.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

wgroves said:


> Oh nice! I actually read your review a couple times when I was debating putting up a WTB post for this watch. Super helpful stuff, man. Thanks!
> 
> Also, who doesn't like "Turning Japanese" by 80s one hit wonder, The Vapors?


I really think so! 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I hate threads like this. I get to Ohhh and Ahhhh over discontinued watches that are impossible to find.. add another alert to watch patrol


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Drewdoog said:


> I hate threads like this. I get to Ohhh and Ahhhh over discontinued watches that are impossible to find.. add another alert to watch patrol


I just got my first "vintage" discontinued Casio. Had to hunt for it on Ebay... with an alert. I got it and I've been wearing it for 5 days straight. Screwed up my rotation! Ha!


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Nov 12, 2020)

Fullers1845 said:


> A little Xmas gift to myself. (On Vario leather. OEM bracelet is a POS.)


What model is this?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> I just got my first "vintage" discontinued Casio. Had to hunt for it on Ebay... with an alert. I got it and I've been wearing it for 5 days straight. Screwed up my rotation! Ha!
> View attachment 15641992
> 
> 
> View attachment 15641996


Reminds me of this one
G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

pennsylvaniaboy said:


> What model is this?


This is the Casio MTP1370D-7A1 Day Date. Available on eBay and Amazon.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ok... had to pull this one from the watch box.. has not seen day of light this year yet..

God Illuminate my nights! 

Illuminator by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Illuminator by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

\

Gliding through the Cars
Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Tickers by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

Guess I'll add my Casios to this thread.
GW2310









And my GWF1000-1









I just ordered this (photo from eBay)


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

My latest Casio acquisition. I wasn't sure if I'd like it. I love it! I wrote up a review that's dropping tomorrow on a blog.


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

Very unique G Shock. I like it


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Nov 12, 2020)

^^^what model is that?!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

pennsylvaniaboy said:


> ^^^what model is that?!


G-011D-7BDR aka "The Cube."


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

DWSURATT said:


> Guess I'll add my Casios to this thread.
> 
> I just ordered this (photo from eBay)
> View attachment 15663820


The Duro is awesome. I "collected all three."


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Bond 
Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

Just got this in the mail


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

Took me awhile to read this whole thread and I just realized the OP was wanting non Gs Shock Casios. Casio without GShocks though would have made this a much shorter thread.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm still in the honeymoon phase with my "Cube" (G-011D). Some pics from today. I think the Cube is very photogenic!




























My review dropped on the blog today:









G-SHOCK G-011D "Cube" Review - The Truth About Watches


The 2007 vintage G-Shock G-011D "Cube" is out of production. But, you can still find this amazing watch in the secondary market. A review of the Cube.




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15665359


What is the case size of this Edifice?


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> What is the case size of this Edifice?


I think I like that one. Though, it reminds me of low-profile tires on big wheels. But, it's cool.

I'd like to know the reference number.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racer88 said:


> I think I like that one. Though, it reminds me of low-profile tires on big wheels. But, it's cool.
> 
> I'd like to know the reference number.


I think I found it
*Casio Men's Edifice Quartz Watch with Stainless-Steel Strap, Silver, 19.7 (**Model: EFV-100D-7AVCR**)

40mm according to the river from down under *



> The case diameter is 40mm excluding the crown, tip to tip is 47mm, and the lug width is 20mm.


*smaller one EFV-110D-7AVUEF maybe?*


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> I think I found it
> *Casio Men's Edifice Quartz Watch with Stainless-Steel Strap, Silver, 19.7 (**Model: EFV-100D-7AVCR**)
> 
> 40mm according to the river from down under
> ...


Looks very nice for the price range. Interestingly, ALL the examples for sale on Ebay are located in Europe.

Reminds me a bit of my Oceanus T200. Similar clean look.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> What is the case size of this Edifice?


40mm, EFV-100D

They also make a 35mm case version, the EFV-110D


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Racer88 said:


> Looks very nice for the price range. Interestingly, ALL the examples for sale on Ebay are located in Europe.
> 
> Reminds me a bit of my Oceanus T200. Similar clean look.


The EFV-110D is Euro only, while the EFV-100D is sold in North America.


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

Just received from Amazon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

Lume shot of Casio Duro sorry kind of blurry still learning my iPhone 11 camera.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Fun little $60 sapphire quartz


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

The previous EFV-100D posted on this page inspired me to post this as well.
My all time favorite Casio. I'd love to find a black EFV-110D (36mm) but they are rare.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

The bay








Casio Silver Analogue Men Watch Edifice EFV-110D-2AVUEF | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Casio Silver Analogue Men Watch Edifice EFV-110D-2AVUEF at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Winter Fun by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## summer is best (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

15y.o. Casio Seamaster


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

summer is best said:


> View attachment 15689399


Brush the bezel yourself?


----------



## summer is best (Nov 30, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Brush the bezel yourself?


i don't like chrome looking or polished metal. it was nice last year but bumps and bruises. used a simple scotchbrite


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

summer is best said:


> i don't like chrome looking or polished metal. it was nice last year but bumps and bruises. used a simple scotchbrite


I've scotch brite a dinged up fixed bezel on a citizen. I might end up doing the same to mine, depending on when/if I damage mine.


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

My Duro Duo at current time on Canvas straps.

Useless info: I'm just waiting on Sapphire crystals, Ceramic Bezel inserts, metal bracelets with fold over clasps parts to come in for them, then mod time. Parts run just under cost of each watch but I get a pair of fairly rugged and accurate shiny divers on a budget.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

What do Barack Obama, Osama Bin Laden and I have in common?









Team F-91....assemble!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Drop test. g-shock vs casio




Kind of proof you don't really need a G-Shocks because even regular digital Casio is way tougher than it used to be in 1981 when g-shock was envisioned.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks to a Wuser, I just bought this.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And a few more + one on the way


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I had one of these and I was stupid enough to sell it!



Eugene Hot said:


> 15y.o. Casio Seamaster


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Crankshaft said:


> My Duro Duo at current time on Canvas straps.
> 
> Useless info: I'm just waiting on Sapphire crystals, Ceramic Bezel inserts, metal bracelets with fold over clasps parts to come in for them, then mod time. Parts run just under cost of each watch but I get a pair of fairly rugged and accurate shiny divers on a budget.
> 
> View attachment 15691006


Following your progress with intesrest... are there any 12 hour bezels for these ?


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Following your progress with intesrest... are there any 12 hour bezels for these ?


Hey Wolfsatz, Do you mean these by chance...Aliexpress link

I hope that link works ok..


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Crankshaft said:


> Hey Wolfsatz, Do you mean these by chance...Aliexpress link
> 
> I hope that link works ok..


Those are GMT bezels, to which you need a GMT hand..

these turn any 3 hander into a GMT

TX Pairings by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Gotcha, thought it was the wrong one.

No I haven't saw any like that in my searches sorry brother, if I see I will post and page you.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Affordable, reliable and very, very accurate (lost 10 sec in more than a year - checked against a radio controlled watch)





  








casio f91w




__
sorinp1


__
Jun 2, 2020








Radio controlled





  








casio wave ceptor




__
sorinp1


__
May 28, 2020








Analog-digital display





  








casio edifice




__
sorinp1


__
May 15, 2020


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

F-91W


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

W217 on W218 strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*Love this one now with its new gifted ss shroud from joe (ronnypudding).....cheers p *


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

B650 on an AE1200 strap


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I've gone down the "side rabbit hole" of "vintage" Casios...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Racer88 said:


> I've gone down the "side rabbit hole" of "vintage" Casios...
> 
> View attachment 15694561


I like those.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Fullers1845 said:


> I like those.


Thanks! I just added one I forgot to post. 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Racer88 said:


> Thanks! I just added one I forgot to post.


I like _those_ too!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-218H


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I sold this one, and after two-ish years, I bought it back. It'll leave again when I'm dead.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

MikeyT said:


> I sold this one, and after two-ish years, I bought it back. It'll leave again when I'm dead.


Which reference # is that one? Very similar to my GW-2500B, especially in form factor and bezel.... except this is all analog instead of ana-digi.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

My stable of Duros:


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

11 years old, been around the world with me, still going strong.

Best £20 I've ever spent!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's a DW-5600BBN that I have modded with a tan bezel, black steel 16-22mm strap adaptors and a grey Seiko Prospex Street style strap. All parts from AliExpress for less than £20 in total delivered. I'm really happy with the result and I must say the strap, which was a shade over a tenner, is supremely comfy. I'm also going to put a black bull-bar on it, which is en-route from China.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Marlin W100-H110 from 1985 (or 86 maybe...)

The second watch I have owned, the case is a testimony of how often I wore it back then.
Changed the battery a few years ago, and it still runs like new. And I'm still fond of it.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Racer88 said:


> My stable of Duros:
> 
> View attachment 15729682


Don't you mean a school of Marlin?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W218-H


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Caledonia said:


> View attachment 15731979


I just added an AE1200WH-1A to the collection - It came yesterday. It joins my GW300A-1V, and my DW-200 (circa 1984).





  








Casio DW-200




__
HoustonReal


__
Feb 14, 2014












  








Casio GW300A-1V Waveceptor




__
HoustonReal


__
Jan 17, 2011


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Great look.
Mind sharing the links to the parts? Thanks


scrumpypaul said:


> Here's a DW-5600BBN that I have modded with a tan bezel, black steel 16-22mm strap adaptors and a grey Seiko Prospex Street style strap. All parts from AliExpress for less than £20 in total delivered. I'm really happy with the result and I must say the strap, which was a shade over a tenner, is supremely comfy. I'm also going to put a black bull-bar on it, which is en-route from China.
> 
> View attachment 15729742


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-214H


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Atomic and Duro


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

cuica said:


> Great look.
> Mind sharing the links to the parts? Thanks


Certainly.

Here you go.

Strap

Adaptors

Bezel

Hope that helps.

Paul


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, very helpful!



scrumpypaul said:


> Certainly.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Modded...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Does the Duro wear much larger than the Atomic?



johnmichael said:


> Atomic and Duro
> 
> View attachment 15745465
> View attachment 15745469


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Racing Season is back. Casio Racing Inspired Edifice
Racing is Lfe by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

One of my rides for tonight ! SnailRacing.Org
@Racer88 @Miggyd87 
20210303000604 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Racing Season is back. Casio Racing Inspired Edifice
> Racing is Lfe by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> One of my rides for tonight ! SnailRacing.Org
> ...


Good luck!?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Good luck!?


Finished without any doors .... a bit too agressiveness.... a bit too much contact at tight spaces



Spoiler: Dive Bombs 101



20210304231838 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Hard to read... but I like it


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

cuica said:


> Does the Duro wear much larger than the Atomic?


Oh yes, the Duro is 44mm diameter and the L2L is 49mm so it is a large watch. 44mm is my limit on diameter and 49mm is tolerable but it would fit better a mm or two less but nonetheless, it fits and is a favorite grab and go.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Spent a few hours at the beach today so wore this tough little thing.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

My latest Casio.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-753


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Reduced my Casio's a fair bit over the last year. Down to just 6 now, but these are keepers for the foreseeable.

GST-W300









GD-350









Edifice









Pro Trek PRW-2500









MTD-1079









My cheap beater watch..... AE-2000


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

BikerJeff said:


> Reduced my Casio's a fair bit over the last year. Down to just 6 now, but these are keepers for the foreseeable.
> 
> Pro Trek PRW-2500
> View attachment 15759642


What's the bike? And the jacket?


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

Looking through here reminds me why I don't even consider Casio when looking for watches now days.


----------



## 6R35 (Jun 26, 2020)

JaysunDee said:


> Looking through here reminds me why I don't even consider Casio when looking for watches now days.


Maybe you should hang out in the public forum. They have nicer, more expensive watches over there.


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

6R35 said:


> Maybe you should hang out in the public forum. They have nicer, more expensive watches over there.


That's a fair comment, but nicer is relative and subjective. Yes I agree, there are far nicer watches than pretty much everything Casio (though I really like and respect the Marlin series), but even for the same price point there's far better, objectively, for watch lovers. Timex is a prime example. Lower end Seiko and Orient also. Don't get me wrong, I own a $25 Casio, but I consider it pure junk in every way and only have it for sleeping and travel. Still I've bought it twice because well, even though I despise digital watches entirely, having one isn't the worst thing I've ever done, and does suit a purpose.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio EF-332D-1AV


----------



## bootzilla (Feb 21, 2010)

XSR...900?



BikerJeff said:


> Pro Trek PRW-2500
> View attachment 15759642


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

bootzilla said:


> XSR...900?


Yep.


----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)

This just arrived yesterday and it is really impressive. No wonder it gets compared to the GS.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

@JaysunDee said...

_*Looking through here reminds me why I don't even consider Casio when looking for watches now days.*_

Looking through here (WUS) reminds me why I won't even consider Rolex when looking for watches nowadays.

*Then @JaysunDee said...*

_*Yes I agree, there are far nicer watches than pretty much everything Casio (though I really like and respect the Marlin series), but even for the same price point there's far better, objectively, for watch lovers. Timex is a prime example. Lower end Seiko and Orient also. Don't get me wrong, I own a $25 Casio, but I consider it pure junk in every way and only have it for sleeping and travel. Still I've bought it twice because well, even though I despise digital watches entirely, having one isn't the worst thing I've ever done, and does suit a purpose.*_

Yes, I agree, there are far nicer / better watches than pretty much everything Rolex (though I really like and respect the Submariner series). But, even for the same price point (or LOWER) there's far better, objectively, for watch lovers. Omega is a prime example. Grand Seiko also. Don't get me wrong, I own an $8000 platinum / steel Yachtmaster. I consider it pure status and excessive puffery in every way and only have it because my wife bought it as an anniversary gift. It's a nice looking watch, keeps decent time for an automatic, and is sentimental. So, it suits a purpose.

? ?

True story! I wouldn't buy a Rolex today and have sworn off them for the future.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio CA56-1UW


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## sebastienb (Oct 3, 2011)

My NASA style casio (watch worn by pilots of the WB-57 program) :


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Has built in altimeter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15786946


That photo looks familiar. Have I seen it before?  🤪


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## District Time (Nov 2, 2020)

Messing with my AE1200s, including the Kranio stainless steel case.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

District Time said:


> Messing with my AE1200s, including the Kranio stainless steel case.
> 
> View attachment 15791243


Nice! May I inquire where you sourced the black nylon strap on the 1200WH-1AV?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Joined the Casio Royale bunch today.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TIC-110 Timber Cruiser


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

WV200A-1AV Wave Ceptor


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

I love G-Shocks. Here are my current three. 









_GW-B5600SGM-1JR_









_GW-9400-1_









_GAS-100MBC-1A_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Duro on leather


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AE1200-WH


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

The ubiquitous DW5600










And one of its ancestors, the Marlin H110








(Already shown it I think, but I like to put them side by side)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Casio MTD-1010 Hydro mod filled with Fluorinert.


----------



## Beach Cricket (Mar 28, 2021)

This G might be big, it's on an average wrist.
My only Casio:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

WV-58U


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Here's my Casio AE2100WH with Fitted strap coming soon to Watch Straps for Casio AE1200WH World Time


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Vario said:


> Here's my Casio AE2100WH with Fitted strap coming soon to Watch Straps for Casio AE1200WH World Time
> 
> View attachment 15806479


What a choice...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Custom Casio "W650"


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Casio
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

I have to make the quantity 0 and they would display as sold out instead of coming soon.



mougino said:


> What a choice...


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Vario said:


> I have to make the quantity 0 and they would display as sold out instead of coming soon.


So, how soon would it be ? My Worldtime screams for a new strap.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## mzmtg (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-214H


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Caledonia said:


> W-214H
> View attachment 15809989


Oooooooh 

That's nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

benton629 said:


> Oooooooh
> 
> That's nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's got the best Countdown Timer function on a Casio, (in my op ?) simple one press of the reset button & uses the the "3rd eye" with preset times of 1,3,5,10,15,20,30 mins.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-218H


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Markrs04 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

B640W


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

2 shots of one of my favorite Casio's . My AMW-330


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

WOTD: G-Shock Cube!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Racer88 said:


> WOTD: G-Shock Cube!
> View attachment 15825941


That thing is AWESOME!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

PowerChucker said:


> That thing is AWESOME!


Thanks. It's the ONE G-Shock that gets (positive) comments from non-watch people.

You might enjoy my review (of the long-discontinued watch)... with more pics!








G-SHOCK G-011D "Cube" Review - The Truth About Watches


The 2007 vintage G-Shock G-011D "Cube" is out of production. But, you can still find this amazing watch in the secondary market. A review of the Cube.




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Racer88 said:


> Thanks. It's the ONE G-Shock that gets (positive) comments from non-watch people.
> 
> You might enjoy my review (of the long-discontinued watch)... with more pics!
> 
> ...


oh, thats your blog? I read that all the time! good stuff man!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

PowerChucker said:


> oh, thats your blog? I read that all the time! good stuff man!


Well, it's not my blog. The owner is Robert Farago. I'm just a peon writer. 

I enjoy writing, so I do it for fun. Not my "day job."


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pad31 (Apr 9, 2021)

DDickson73 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice one, which model is it?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Pad31 said:


> nice one, which model is it?


Casio Timber Cruiser TIC-100


----------



## Pad31 (Apr 9, 2021)

mougino said:


> Casio Timber Cruiser TIC-100


another model on my wishlist


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15827539


I've never seen you post this one. Is it new?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Pad31 said:


> another model on my wishlist


I'm currently looking for its brother the TIC-110 but it's much harder to find. Plenty of TIC-100s are available on the bay (although not as cheap as a few years back).

TIC-110:


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

mougino said:


> I'm currently looking for its brother the TIC-110 but it's much harder to find. Plenty of TIC-100s are available on the bay (although not as cheap as a few years back).
> 
> TIC-110:


I'm digging that one. Never seen it before. Got that Breitling Aerospace vibe to it.


----------



## Pad31 (Apr 9, 2021)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 14776199


i 've seen these model , what it its reference?


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

mougino said:


> I'm currently looking for its brother the TIC-110 but it's much harder to find. Plenty of TIC-100s are available on the bay (although not as cheap as a few years back).
> 
> TIC-110:


That's such a cool looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

A163W


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Pad31 said:


> i 've seen these model , what it its reference?


*WVQ-140A*


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Casio DWE-5600CC-3DR(G1064)


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

WOTD: Casio Lineage LCW-M510D


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nseries73 said:


> Casio DWE-5600CC-3DR(G1064)
> 
> View attachment 15828195


This one is -so- cool!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Both arrived this week.......

Never thought that I would ever get a G-Shock, end up with two........

Cue some mild modding.










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

mougino said:


> This one is -so- cool!


Thanks. AFAIK I think it's a LE. Nice to have 😊


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

mougino said:


> I'm currently looking for its brother the TIC-110 but it's much harder to find. Plenty of TIC-100s are available on the bay (although not as cheap as a few years back).
> 
> TIC-110:


I picked this one up from a friend recently. A fun watch. In the Internet/Smartphone age, the password protected data bank features are quaint, but also kinda cool.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I was lucky enough to pick up a "NOS" example of this G-7800. Very cool watch (and set of functions).


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Just bought this beaten up EF-200. Hope to restore it to its former glory. Tough midsize diver Casio.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Casio Oak 🔴


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Racer88 said:


> I was lucky enough to pick up a "NOS" example of this G-7800. Very cool watch (and set of functions).
> 
> View attachment 15831805


Love these! Possibly the one "Square" with the largest numerals of all.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Fullers1845 said:


> Love these! Possibly the one "Square" with the largest numerals of all.


They call it the "Super Square." ?

The module's functions are considered the best Casio ever made. It's a shame today's modules don't include all the cool features of this watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Racer88 said:


> They call it the "Super Square." ?
> 
> The module's functions are considered the best Casio ever made. It's a shame today's modules don't include all the cool features of this watch.


You can't leave us hanging Dude! What features?! ?


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> You can't leave us hanging Dude! What features?! ?


It's actually quite a long list. For example, the countdown timer has multiple presets for: 1, 3, 5, 10, 15, 30, 45 minutes... and 1 hour... and of course custom. The CD timer also has an option to count UP after it reaches zero to show you how much time has elapsed since the timer finished.

The alarm and timer have an option for flashing lights (not the backlight... separate lights that look like a cop car light bar). Got a video of that:






You can program in 2 custom "messages" at the top.










The day / date has multiple configuration options, including displaying the year next to the day (in case you didn't know what year it is). You can configure the date with the month first or the day first. 









The hourly signal function is programmable, too. You can have it buzz every hour as normal. Or you can have it just on weekdays. Or just on weekends. Or you can program the time it's on (as seen above) from 8am - 5pm on weekdays, for example. You pick when it's active. Pretty nifty.










I may be forgetting some stuff.

Of course, it has all the other normal functions of a typical G-Shock square.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Racer88 said:


> It's actually quite a long list. For example, the countdown timer has multiple presets for: 1, 3, 5, 10, 15, 30, 45 minutes... and 1 hour... and of course custom. The CD timer also has an option to count UP after it reaches zero to show you how much time has elapsed since the timer finished.
> 
> The alarm and timer have an option for flashing lights (not the backlight... separate lights that look like a cop car light bar). Got a video of that:
> 
> ...


Cool beans 👍🏻


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Casio AE-1500. I think this is the only model in the AE series that does not have a world time function. However it makes up for it by being super legible with digits bigger than a ProTrek's.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Racer88 said:


> It's actually quite a long list. For example, the countdown timer has multiple presets for: 1, 3, 5, 10, 15, 30, 45 minutes... and 1 hour... and of course custom. The CD timer also has an option to count UP after it reaches zero to show you how much time has elapsed since the timer finished.
> 
> The alarm and timer have an option for flashing lights (not the backlight... separate lights that look like a cop car light bar). Got a video of that:
> 
> ...


It's a non-connected smart watch.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tsarli said:


> Casio AE-1500. I think this is the only model in the AE series that does not have a world time function. However it makes up for it by being super legible with digits bigger than a ProTrek's.
> 
> View attachment 15834587


I really like this. Legibility is something I prize in my digitals.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Fullers1845 said:


> It's a non-connected smart watch.


I learned a term somewhere from the horological interwebz that I like: *"clever watch."* ?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Fullers1845 said:


> I really like this. Legibility is something I prize in my digitals.


I think you'll definitely enjoy this one. Here it is head to head against the PRW-3000. Bigger digits makes for even greater readability.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AW-80


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tsarli said:


> I think you'll definitely enjoy this one. Here it is head to head against the PRW-3000. Bigger digits makes for even greater readability.
> 
> View attachment 15842673


Thanks for posting yours here. Ordered the black positive display model!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm wearing one of my favorite Casios today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

got this one recently, the prettiest Casio imo!









mesh or A158 oyster-style?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hydromod Batman


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

I love this guy!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Vario straps - might be of interest to some here. Look good 👍🏻









Fitted Strap for Casio AE1200WH by Vario


If you're looking for a properly fitted strap off the shelf for your Casio AE1200WH, check out what Vario have to offer. https://vario.sg/collections/watch-straps-for-casio-ae1200wh-world-time 6 colours to choose from. Limited stock available. They fit other Casio with 18mm lugs too.




www.watchuseek.com












Watch Straps for Casio AE1200WH World Time


Always wanted to change your Casio AE1200WH World Time strap?Vario’s fitted leather strap and your Casio Royale watch are a match made in heaven Swap between straps in seconds and works on other Casio with 18mm lugs as well. Buy any 4 straps or more and get a Free gift along with your purchase...




vario.sg


----------



## OldBoldPilot (Dec 12, 2019)

cross-posting this photo of my Casio from the Pilots & Military forum:


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Just got a blue to complement my black Duro. The best affordable watch there is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Got one. Love it so far.


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

PRW-50FC-1ER


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15863406


Wowsa! Cracking photo 👍🏻


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

New strap on the Duro









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

FatalException said:


> New strap on the Duro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Which kind of strap is it?

Looks similar.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Racer88 said:


> Nice! Which kind of strap is it?
> 
> Looks similar.
> 
> View attachment 15864742


A silicone one off Ali Express. Really good quality for something for less than $10.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

My latest Casio


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

noodlenoggin said:


> I've only got the one Casio, a Waveceptor that looks very much like @Skywatch's, but on a bracelet...and a bit...um...older. I've had mine for nine years or so.
> View attachment 436328
> 
> 
> I think I've only had four Casio's in my lifetime, because they last so darn long. I had one from 6th grade to...um...junior year of high school. The next fell and shattered the glass after only a year. The third went from senior year of high school until my mid twenties, and I don't think it died...I think I just wanted something different-looking. Now this one's showing no signs of quitting...


Here it is, 10 years after that post...and that watch is still going strong. Carry on everyone.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

MTD 1010

Probably my favorite Casio. Watches have come and gone, but this one has never let me down.


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Cuttalossa said:


> MTD 1010
> 
> Probably my favorite Casio. Watches have come and gone, but this one has never let me down.
> 
> View attachment 15869612


She's a beauty


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Cuttalossa said:


> MTD 1010
> 
> Probably my favorite Casio. Watches have come and gone, but this one has never let me down.
> 
> View attachment 15869612


very nice, ef-200 says hi.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

tohb said:


> very nice, ef-200 says
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic ! Nice to see these Casios still out in the wild.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

MTD-1010 BSH hydro mod. Blue dial, black bezel mashup.


----------



## Chrono_Trigger (Feb 27, 2021)

gwm5610


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Spartan247 (Mar 7, 2017)

Just a couple squares.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

A break from the duro's.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

benton629 said:


>


How readable do you find that negative display in various light?


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Dick Jagger said:


> Great idea Zippofan... from the wrist shots only thread, most of my Casios:
> Casio MDV 102
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great collection. I wore the MMA200 whilst in college back in the late Eighties. Bought it right out of high school. I regret giving it away ...


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Fullers1845 said:


> How readable do you find that negative display in various light?


It's fairly readable in low light and shallow angles. Mostly because of the large numerals. 
Much better than my DW6900BB.



















Both photos taken at same spot / light condition.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Cool. Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

My NASA21 review is up as of this morning!

From what I can tell (with a Google search) it's the first one. 









G-SHOCK DW5600 NASA21 Review - The Truth About Watches


You dig space travel or anything NASA? You can get your astronaut on with the Casio G-SHOCK DW5600 NASA21. Houston, we don't have a problem.




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

MDV-106


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Silver dial Sunday


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TX Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Day by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

Wolfsatz said:


> TX Garditionist by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Like that Timex.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BA1970 said:


> Like that Timex.


it is my de facto Garden watch

Shade Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)

Found this while on a business trip to Johannesburg in 2006 and snapped it up: Casio MSY700:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^That is a great looking Casio. And 200m WR too!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

well worn ... cheers p


----------



## Skoghen (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15894694


This is a fantastic combo !


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Cuttalossa said:


> This is a fantastic combo !


Thanks


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The new recruit.


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15896353


Don't you have other Casios instead of posting the same one dozens of times?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

mougino said:


> Don't you have other Casios instead of posting the same one dozens of times?


No only the one I'm afraid.

If it upsets you hit the ignore button and voila, me and my Casio will disappear from your screen forever.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> No only the one I'm afraid.
> 
> If it upsets you hit the ignore button and voila, me and my Casio will disappear from your screen forever.


So, tell us how you do it! How do you buy only one?!?? ? ?


----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's a rare one:


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

jimhalinda said:


> Here's a rare one:
> View attachment 15897175


That is way cool!


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Older Casio Edifice.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Coming on 22 years now....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

EFV-110D


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

G-8000B-4v with G-8000-3v module


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

EFV-110D


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is pure beauty. I have the same watch sans bezel. That disintegrated long ago and was actually the thing that brought me to WUS all those years ago trying to source one!

Here she is today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Chrono_Trigger (Feb 27, 2021)

GW-200MS Men in Rusty Black Frogman


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Pretty day out. Doesn't show up well in the pic, but I think the two-tone has the slightest, darkest brown tone to the dial, as opposed to the all black.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Casio has been there for so long, with such a variety of interesting models, it's impossible to own all of their iconic watches! (although G** forgive me, I've tried)


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Shadowplay (Apr 24, 2021)

Bough this as a b-day gift to myself. Bought it for two reasons. One is superficial and the other is the bargain.

As a L.A. Rams fan and SJSU alum, it has the colors of my favorite football teams. Royal, sol and bone for the rams. And, blue, gold and white for SJSU. The dial does look sweet. Other than the superficialness of that, I like that the day/date are in chronograph complications. Secondly, it was discounted at 50% percent. Too good of a deal to pass up!


----------



## neverlate1973 (Aug 21, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15938608


Curious if that is a strobe on your wrist and what kind of jacket that is !


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

neverlate1973 said:


> Curious if that is a strobe on your wrist and what kind of jacket that is !


It's a torch, and I'm wearing an immersion suit/dry suit.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gs & Coffee by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## neverlate1973 (Aug 21, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> It's a torch, and I'm wearing an immersion suit/dry suit.


Who makes the torch ? I commend you on doing a job very few are qualified or brave enough to do !


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Sitting reading with the pups on a sunny evening, taking crudy tablet camera photos







.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock Jr by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock Jr by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15938608


I'm curious whether the Rangeman or the AE1500WH-1AV is primary and which is backup?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

neverlate1973 said:


> Who makes the torch ? I commend you on doing a job very few are qualified or brave enough to do !


It's an Energizer LED multi-mode torch, now sadly discontinued. Thank you.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm curious whether the Rangeman or the AE1500WH-1AV is primary and which is backup?


The Rangeman is semi-permanently attached to my suit, so if we get an immediate scramble, e.g. person in the water/sinking vessel, and all I get time to do is throw my kit on, I have a watch with me. If it's a more relaxed crew-in I'll take a second watch. The two watches give redundancy and are used for timing different things. So I guess to answer your question, the Rangeman is primary as it's the one guaranteed to be with me.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W214-H


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Atomic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It's a G Thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Atomic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> G Atomic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr





Wolfsatz said:


> It's a G Thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr





Wolfsatz said:


> G Atomic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


All nice and good except this thread is supposed to focus on non-G Casios


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't see that anywhere.. and I'm not the only one that has posted Gs.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I don't see that anywhere.. and I'm not the only one that has posted Gs.


In the thread opener


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mougino said:


> In the thread opener


I read that.... it doesn't say.. this is exclusively for non G Casios.. . That whole paragraph is a reference to another thread.

How about if it is blue?

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

My couple watch set of EFL-200 and EF-200. This is from the Edifice line if not wrong and they use Miyota movements.


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

WVA M630


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio cannot be undone from Gs... however,

?‍♀?‍♂?‍♀?‍♂?‍??‍??‍??‍??‍??‍??‍??‍? Dedicated to the Karen WUS Police ?‍♀?‍♂?‍♀?‍♂?‍??‍??‍??‍??‍??‍??‍??‍?

Hope it makes your day!

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Latest acquisition, a Gravitymaster.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Latest acquisition, a Gravitymaster.
> 
> View attachment 15949010


The WUS Police is going to come after you... 👮‍♀️👮‍♂️👩‍🏭👨‍🏭👨‍✈️👨‍✈️


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Tsarli said:


> Latest acquisition, a Gravitymaster.
> 
> View attachment 15949010




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Dedicated to the Karen WUS Police





Wolfsatz said:


> The WUS Police is going to come after you...


Come on man, I respectfully pointed that this topic has been created for Casios other than G-Shocks. It's not like there aren't any other G-Shock thread, right?

No need to make it personal and call me a Karen, you're just being a dick now.

[edit] anyway... unsubscribed to the thread, you can wreck it all you want now, happy?


----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)

This is my only Casio at the moment. It's been with me for 10 years, was my daily driver for the last 8 or so and at points my only watch. Has been on many adventures and only needed a new strap a couple of months ago as the previous one sheered.

Makes you wonder what G Shock can withstand when the normal Casio is so robust ??

Will keep this one forever and will keep using it as my beater for the next 20-30 years


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Timber Cruiser for me today.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fullers1845 said:


> Timber Cruiser for me today.


Timber? is that a Collab? 
never seen this before... quite like it. Double Ana - Digi.



mougino said:


> No need to make it personal and call me a Karen, you're just being a dick now.
> 
> [


Complaining about posting pictures of a watch... on a watch forum ???... is that not a dick call? 
This is just like email... you don't like it... feel free to skip over... or block me.... that way you get only what you want.

if the shoe fits.. put it on. if not.... let it be. ⛸

in the mean time.. I'll keep running just in case... 

Red Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

New arrival.


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15955198
> 
> New arrival.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

5600 adapters with a 22mm Zulu strap&#8230;


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bond Casio Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


>


That's Hillarious!!! 






I wonder if the police in france is as tough as it is in Bakersfield
👨‍✈️ 👨‍🏭 👨‍🎨 👨‍🏭 👨‍✈️ 👨‍🏭 👨‍🎨 👨‍🎨 👨‍🏭 👨‍✈️

What do you see the WUS police driving?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Now with a 24mm Zulu strap and imo, it is a better fit.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

My custom AMW330 with orange hands-


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

scrumpypaul said:


> View attachment 15963914


^How do you like the negative display on that one?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^How do you like the negative display on that one?


=+
I like this watch.. but it is so [email protected]#$%T big.... if it was 45mm.. maybe even 47mm. but 50+ ... however, it is a great deal for the price.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

A163W


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^How do you like the negative display on that one?


You know what? It's really great. I have the grey/neg and the black/pos versions and I love them both. As a negative display watch it is pretty phenomenal. Just put my daughter to bed in a very dim room, more or less lit only by a mere LED unicorn, and I could still just about see the digits without tapping the light button. Very impressive.

I know Wolfy has said it's a big watch. Yeah, that's true, but I'd counter that it wears it's size with gruff pride. I don't think it's garishly large and I have quite dainty, albeit rather hairy, wrists. I have probably 50+ watches and for the last five weeks I haven't worn anything else other than my two AE1500's. And I have worn them literally non-stop. In the shower, whilst gardening or during various visits to the beach, in bed each and every night. I am impressed.

My only caveat is that I didn't find either of the watches comfortable at first but after a few days they broke in and they are now very comfy indeed.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^A ringing endorsement! I have been enjoying my positive display version. May need to try the negative too...


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

I think I'll wear this one all week as a patriotic tribute to Independence Day!

Starting today:









A photo taken on another day:


----------



## jgm038 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W218 H


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AE 1200WH


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Wearing my Lineage today, although I took this pic a few days ago.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W 753


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Maybe I can get some bonus points with the WUS ?‍♂ with this one!

Casio Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15974346
> View attachment 15974348


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Local Time and Chrono going? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Local Time and Chrono going? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


#notacasio


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> #notacasio


#👮‍♀️👮‍♂️👮‍♂️👮‍♀️👮‍♂️

#Me 🏃‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♂️🏃‍♀️
#CatchMeIfUCan


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Local Time and Chrono going? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Could not stand the bracelet... looks the part.. but the wear and feel (hair puller) did not pass the wrist test.

Casio Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)

Reliving the '80s with this (and loving it!):


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Danielc117 (Jan 31, 2020)

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

My daily work beater. ? Keeps perfect time and the second hands hit the indices spot on. Pretty cheap and super comfy.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rakovski (Feb 23, 2017)

My fav from Casio:


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

GW-2500B


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AW80


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Night Watch 
It's a G thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Day Time Watch 
It's a G thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

jtlynn23 said:


> View attachment 15985017


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Racer88 said:


> GW-2500B
> 
> View attachment 15986966


Nice, but I prefer the analog only GW2000.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mikey Tee said:


> Nice, but I prefer the analog only GW2000.


Ooh! I like it, too!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

MTD-1051 and $2 no name smart bracelet 116L with bt synchronization and vibe alarms/notifications


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #casioak 🔴


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio AnaDigi by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Here is my newest addition 
Came to me as a non runner 
God Bless,John









Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jringo8769 said:


> Here is my newest addition
> Came to me as a non runner
> God Bless,John
> 
> ...


What did you do to make it run ?


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> What did you do to make it run ?


Well seller thought it needed a new battery 
So I did not have high hopes it would do anything when it arrived 
I used my little olight led flashlight and it came to life and said charge 
I then put it under my led desk lamp for a hour and it came to life 
When I go to bed 
I put it back under than desk lamp 
Seems to be working well 
I was expecting a new solar cell 
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

I still might get a spare solar cell in case I ever have any problems 
God Bless,John


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Casio diver on single pass nato


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW 200H


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

B640W


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Put F91 strap on A158. Really like it. Very comfortable, feels like the perfect beater. I guess it's just a silver head F91 now


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

A163W today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Casio WVA-M630 Titanium


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

WV-58U


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

HydroMod


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

Fullers1845 said:


> HydroMod


How did this work out? I've been keeping my eye on similar Casios with which to try this.

Edit:I guess I can see the proof is in the pudding, it looks great. I mean how fiddly was the process?


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Waveceptor(WVQ400J-1)


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Casio WVA-M640TD-1AER. European titanium model. All titanium except for the bottom half of the case and buttons which are plastic, Domed mineral crystal is a upgrade over the acrylic crystal in the standard Wave Ceptor.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

fateddy said:


> How did this work out? I've been keeping my eye on similar Casios with which to try this.
> 
> Edit:I guess I can see the proof is in the pudding, it looks great. I mean how fiddly was the process?


Not difficult at all with this watch. Use Fluorinert. Easily reversible. No bubble in this watch. Tutorials on YouTube and around WUS.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

This one is also a Fluorinert hydromod.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

One of my all time faves...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

EFV-110D


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W214-H


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Watch Straps for Casio AE1200WH World Time


Always wanted to change your Casio AE1200WH World Time strap?Vario’s fitted leather strap and your Casio Royale watch are a match made in heaven Swap between straps in seconds and works on other Casio with 18mm lugs as well. Buy any 4 straps or more and get a Free gift along with your purchase...




vario.sg


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

This thing takes a beating and never misses a beat!


----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SolomonSmith (Apr 17, 2013)

I go back and forth between analog and digital, but I keep coming back to this one. It's very accurate, has all the functions I need and is incredibly inexpensive. I like the large display area, with the time in the center. The countdown timer mod makes it even better. (Please excuse the fuzzy, outdated photo.)


----------



## JackAction (Jul 9, 2019)

Hydro mod


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AW-80


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

A beaten-up old favourite


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Waiting for a pizza.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

E


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16068252


Fantastic watch. 100 or 110?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> Fantastic watch. 100 or 110?


EFV-100 👍🏻


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

crazybywatches said:


>


Which model is this one?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Fullers1845 said:


> Which model is this one?


MRW-200HD-1BV

$30


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-MRW200HD-1BV-Analog-Watch-with-Bracelet-Band/528945285?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&&adid=22222222228000000000&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=42423897272&wl4=aud-430887228898:pla-51320962143&wl5=9004869&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=528945285&veh=sem&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIu6DevPzA8gIViJ6zCh2ITANwEAQYBCABEgLydPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW-200H


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AE-1200WH


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Giving one of my AE-1500's a run out for a few days.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Lineage LCW-M100TSE-1A2JF this morning.....










Switched to the trusty G-Shock GWM-5610-1 for the afternoon:


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

Timing paint flash time.


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Fullers1845 said:


> Which model is this one?


MRW-200HD-1BV

Beautiful and cheap.

Nothing better

30 euros

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Very impress with the AE1500









Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

My 1st Casio in 38 years.Bought the original version of this watch in 1983.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Casio Seamaster on timefactor's RAF Bond today.


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Everytime I see this watch I ask myself what was I thinking when I sold mine! 😢



Eugene Hot said:


> Casio Seamaster on timefactor's RAF Bond today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Everytime I see this watch I ask myself what was I thinking when I sold mine!


Wait, that's not a modded MDV106? Hands are genuine?


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

mougino said:


> Wait, that's not a modded MDV106? Hands are genuine?


All is genuine MTD-1051 10 year battery 40mm.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

One very cool watch, searched all over and couldn't find one new.
eBay has them for pornographic prices.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> One very cool watch, searched all over and couldn't find one new.
> eBay has them for pornographic prices.


One was sold online recently here in France for 50€  (with a nice patina!)


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

My commute buddy this morning.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

mougino said:


> One was sold online recently here in France for 50€  (with a nice patina!)


Paid about $ 10 early in the 2000s.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Gym Bound 
Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Atomic G by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Might be moving on from this one soon. Replacing it with one of the new metal ones that are coming out.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-214H


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Walking to the office today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-218H


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

From H to H by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jovani said:


>


^^^^^^^. this watch remind me of Mario Bros ^^^^^^

G Atomic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

I will not try 
cca. 6:45


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Garden by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

A-163W


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Never was a fan of Casio. Then I bought an F91W and it is awesome even though it's puny on my 8.25" wrists.

Bought this MRW200 and didn't really love it. But then I put it on a perlon strap! The combo of light weight and an actual decent bezel is fun.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^The Solar/Atomic Gulfman is one of my favorite G-Shocks of all time.










Mine (originally purchased in Warsaw, Poland by an Englishman from whom I bought it) now lies at the bottom of the Rio Grande near Lizard Rock in Boquillas Canyon on the Texas/Mexico Border.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Got the family on the deck for a "recharge in the sun" day.

The Pro Trek is a new addition-- it arrived with a miniscule charge so I am trying to revive it by blasting it with sunshine. More details on that one later.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^I approve of this collection. Got all the bases covered and they’re all Casio’s!


----------



## Pad31 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## brenguy (Oct 28, 2019)

Who has the mission impossible watch? Post that bad boy


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerculesM (Mar 6, 2014)

jakesky said:


> View attachment 16113733


Love this!


----------



## HerculesM (Mar 6, 2014)

Pad31 said:


> View attachment 16112351


Love these ones, that one looks to be in fabulous condition!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## E4MAFIA (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

I wish it had a positive screen. And a black case. Now its a statement of poor taste + unreadable.


jakesky said:


> View attachment 16113733


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kostependrhs said:


> I wish it had a positive screen. And a black case. Now its a statement of poor taste + unreadable.


There are others A100, you could mix and match the black pvd case with a positive lcd from the silver or golden ones.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Older pic....23 years old still going strong.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^What model is that one?


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^What model is that one?


It is the DW-5300-1AV with module 901. There were other versions as well, 5 total. This watch came out in 1994, mass produced for a little over a year and was only sold in Europe and USA and not Japan. Nowadays, it is becoming rarer to find in great condition and with its original bezel intact because of the bezel resin rot that this watch was known for.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

New addition.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

CasioVibe said:


> It is the DW-5300-1AV with module 901. There were other versions as well, 5 total. This watch came out in 1994, mass produced for a little over a year and was only sold in Europe and USA and not Japan. Nowadays, it is becoming rarer to find in great condition and with its original bezel intact because of the bezel resin rot that this watch was known for.


Cool. Don't think I've seen it before. Yours looks in great shape!


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> Cool. Don't think I've seen it before. Yours looks in great shape!


Thanks  I wear it every now and then and I am currently looking to score a new condition red bordered one if I get one I'll will definitely post it here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Divers wardrobe


----------



## tohb (Dec 26, 2019)

Vintage couples diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

AE-1500 today


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16135778


Model number please

Found: A171


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Model number please
> 
> Found: A171


Yup, A171, there is a gold and I think a "gunmetal" variant too.

It has the 593 module with the tiny light bulb, wish it had the 3298; otherwise, I really like how different it wears compared to the squared off cases, and how it resembles the original Casiotrons.


----------



## Old Iowan (Sep 26, 2021)

I am OLD man and this is my first post so if I do something wrong let me know - Here's one of my CASIOs.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

You're doing great, welcome to WUS! Cool strap, is that custom, with only the three pin holes?



Old Iowan said:


> I am OLD man and this is my first post so if I do something wrong let me know - Here's one of my CASIOs.
> 
> View attachment 16144260


----------



## Old Iowan (Sep 26, 2021)

Deity42 said:


> You're doing great, welcome to WUS! Cool strap, is that custom, with only the three pin holes?




Yes, a custom strap I made - I'm pushing 70 and need to keep out of trouble....So far...So good


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

44mm Marlin on a small wrist.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## shadrick (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)

this one on the wrist


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mpt (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sacre bleu!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

....edit, whoops, this was a “show your Casio” thread, not Seiko! 

How about this.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Fall to winter strap change.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Pad31 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Arnie AMW-320C


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Recharge time for the Tough Solar gang.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^The perfect Casio collection.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## JRParker (Nov 23, 2019)

Havent had it long but im really enjoying it. Very functional, barely even notice it on my wrist. Got it for doing outdoorsy active stuff.


----------



## Dietzster (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16151289


Cool picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W214-H


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JRParker (Nov 23, 2019)

Dietzster said:


> View attachment 16155943


CasiOak! looks awesome


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW-200H


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

CasioVibe said:


> Thanks  I wear it every now and then and I am currently looking to score a new condition red bordered one if I get one I'll will definitely post it here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well here it is! A NOS DW-5300-1BV


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

The Beater & the Banger!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

My modded AMW320R, I finally found the perfect set of hands for it.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MTP-4700


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> My modded AMW320R, I finally found the perfect set of hands for it.
> View attachment 16193691


Looks great! I swapped a battery for my buddy who had the same one. First time I've seen it. Looks good.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi 

I need to find a new bezel insert.










Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

mougino said:


>


Such a cool case. Reminds me of the Sinn.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Fullers1845 said:


> Such a cool case. Reminds me of the Sinn.


AFAIK the Casio TIC-100 actually homages the Sinn 142


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

mougino said:


> AFAIK the Casio TIC-100 actually homages the Sinn 142


Even better.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Packed for the weekend road trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

I like this watch. Cheap and good!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

After busting a fake and making some kid cry, decided to wear my gen A158 today in honor of him.


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

And new in my collection!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

On my wrist today. AE1500


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Since this is Thanksgiving week here in the USA, I figured this was a good time to pay homage to one of my favorite movies.

I decided to buy the same model watch as a character in _Planes Trains and Automobiles: _since the Piaget Polo 8273 that Steve Martin wore is above my budget right now, I decided the next best thing was John Candy's Casio A159WA.

And here it is  :










This model uses Casio module 593, which is the same as the F-91. And it's made in Japan.











Happy holidays!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

just this three🎃


----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's watch.


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

A small casio!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## vithic (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/9ePGPqO


----------



## Benherf (Aug 19, 2021)

This is probably the best watch I've ever had in terms of durability. It's at least 13 years old, runs perfectly. I gave it to my son.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

And chinese homage


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

GW-M5610U-1JF.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

My latest Casio. Steel case Marlin from 1980


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/DdI8CTh


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

I love Casios and have 6 in my collection.

Here is my latest, the Casio Royale. I really enjoy wearing this watch.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Buffed out some micro scratches and gave it a good clean. My favourite Casio so far.
Considering a metal band for it, but would want one that ‘flares’ so not sure I’ll find one


----------



## Hobs (Jul 13, 2021)

zippofan said:


> After seeing Dick Jagger's impressive collection of non G-Shock Casios in another thread, I was wondering about how many Affordables members have a collection of Casio's less high profile but high value watches. This includes Edifice, Sports, Pathfinder/Protrek, Waveceptor, Classic, Dress, Databank and plain old drugstore Casios.
> 
> Here's some of mine, Sports models:
> 
> ...


I like that AWM-320! Those were really a great bargain, and sadly there's not been a replacement since they were discontinued.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New bracelet which looks nice I think. .


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Sorry about all the dust.


----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ezy101 (Sep 18, 2012)

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Charging day! (Yes, I know the WV-200A is not solar.  )


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16320355
> 
> View attachment 16320344
> View attachment 16320341


Glad to see that some MTD-1051 are still around.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

lvt said:


> Glad to see that some MTD-1051 are still around.


It’s perpetual watch - 17 years keeps •7 spy

It’s


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## KRedman (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

JDM WVA-M630-1AJF.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

GW-5000


----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Mudman G-9000


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

I was hunting last spring, and my GPS batteries died. For some reason, the extra set of batteries I normally carried, were not in my pocket. I began to use my phone to get back out of the woods. The phone batteries run down quickly when using the map function, so I checked my heading sparingly. When I got out of the woods, my phone battery was nearly depleted. Knowing me, if I hadn't found my way out, I would have still been trying to navigate long after my phone was dead. It's hard to make an emergency call when you've already killed your phone. I keep a cheap/junky liquid compass, but I recognized I needed another backup.









My sister-in-law, that obviously doesn't want me to die alone in the woods, stepped up with a solution. The added benefit of a reverse display keeps it stealthy in the field. 😁


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Thats a great looking watch.


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Thats a great looking watch.


It was purchased to do a specific job. When I got it in hand, I found it quite nice to look at. It was also really comfortable. I own a few Casio watches but had never worn one. I bought them because they were too cheap to ignore. A watch that traveled 8K miles to get to me with a battery rated to last 10 years...for $10. Anyway, it's super comfortable.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sselboob?


b55er said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 16348359


Is that the 35mm? Have been looking for the past few days for a blue or black one, they are absolute hen's teeth.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> Is that the 35mm? Have been looking for the past few days for a blue or black one, they are absolute hen's teeth.


It is the 35. EFV-110D-7AVUEF


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

My future wife did great on Christmas this year.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jagger11 (Dec 24, 2021)

mougino said:


>


What model is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dotanuki-San (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jagger11 said:


> What model is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Casio MTP-4700 !


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It’s a G thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

It’s a G thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Recently purchased, apparently long since discontinued.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

My work watch.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^One of my favorite Casio analog models.










Very similar to another favorite of mine.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Decided to try an Edifice, it showed up yesterday. It's not the end all be all, but I like it a lot!


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

The cost-to-enjoyment ratio on this watch is unreal, I love it! It gets almost as much wrist time as my Omega (most of that is "beater" time, but whatever).









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Deeperblue (Dec 31, 2021)

I got the lesser known Alien watch for my birthday today. It's bringing me so much joy!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock Atomic by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Fullers1845 said:


>


Very cool strap! Vario?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

mougino said:


> Very cool strap! Vario?


Yes. Got another on the way too. I’m impressed.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Here's mine with upgraded leather strap Watch Straps for Casio AE1200WH World Time


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

oops, that's a Skmei--------OK, try these


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It’s a G thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

This is my oldest and most abused Casio. I am an avid squirrel hunter, but I sometimes forget what I am doing. I'll go to the woods and find a spot to sit, and I get lost in nature. I mounted this Casio on my objective bell. It's a tiny little thing, (25MM) I think it's a woman's watch, but it keeps me from losing track of time.










.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Let's to fly!









Turn-o-graph was aviators watch


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Still having fun with this MIP watch.









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mt4life (May 9, 2020)

First and favorite, but not afraid to get it dirty.


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SEB0 (12 mo ago)

Eugene Hot said:


> Chodźmy latać!
> View attachment 16386087
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

40 mm flat all-steel case, the back cover and crown are screwed, a 10-year easily replaceable battery, 200 meters of water protection, without a bunch of subdiales /arrows /screens, fixed pseudobezel, short hands and discordant inscriptions. I took new ones in the store for $ 10. A successful piece, since 2008 +7 seconds for a year are kept.

40 mm płaska, całkowicie stalowa koperta, zakręcana dekla i koronka, 10-letnia, łatwa do wymiany bateria, 200 metrów wodoszczelności, bez niepotrebnych subdiali / wskazówek / ekranów, fixowanego pseudobezela, zbyt krótkich strzałek i niewypowiedzianych napisów. Kupione w sklepie za 10 dolarów. Udany egzemplarz, Z 2008 roku trzyma +7 sekund rocznie.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Glasio (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## SEB0 (12 mo ago)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/DdI8CTh


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hydromod with Vario strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Kind of hard to tell with the crappy lighting, but this is the blue one.


----------



## SEB0 (12 mo ago)

Kierowca


----------



## SEB0 (12 mo ago)

Rambo


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^The “Heisenberg”.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## flareslove (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW 200-H


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Fresh hydro-mod + nato.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AE1200-WH


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

My 3 Casios...

WVA-M630, EFV-100 and EF-120 (Hands replaced - original hands are chrome, on white dial.... ughhh)


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

WVQ400J-1


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

mougino said:


>


It is apparently no longer possible to buy a G-Shock at our local WalMart store. But I saw one of these there. It felt nice and hefty and is 200m WR for just ~$30!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Mildly modded GA 2000 1AER........











Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It’s a G thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

At-552


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

My latest Casio


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

WVA-M640 Titanium


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Maintains accuracy, but factory plastic straps and lugs literally crumble like wet cardboard or paper over time. I like stainless steel cases with screwed back and crown.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-96H


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Monday Blues watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

mougino said:


>


Why your watch reads WR100M on the dial, 200M on the bezel, and just Water Resist (which usually indicates 30M WR only) on the chapter ring/? They seem contradictory..., definitively the 100M and 200M on the same watch...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks to me like an AE-1200 world timer module swapped into the 200m WR case.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Intrepid04 said:


> Why your watch reads WR100M on the dial, 200M on the bezel, and just Water Resist (which usually indicates 30M WR only) on the chapter ring/? They seem contradictory..., definitively the 100M and 200M on the same watch...











New release casio HD heavy duty DW-291


Can anyone who has one confirm that the crystal is mineral glass rather than acrylic? Casio Intl website specs says Mineral. Yes, but in another thread Casio Europe said it's acrylic. This is why I'm asking people who actually have one to verify it. GD-100 vs. DW-291 I'm not sure if it's...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AW-80


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## rk1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16458837
> 
> View attachment 16458860


Looks like the MDV's father , which model is that?


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

rk1 said:


> Looks like the MDV's father , which model is that?


Casio Seamaster MTD-1051 40mm was next iteration after Submariner MTD-1043 38mm. The same movements are used in DURO200 MAR-103, edifices EF-106, EF-114, EF-121, EF-122 , EF-125, EF-126 and canadian St Moritz Momentum M50 Mark II 500m with 6-year warranty.


----------



## Mankantoo (Dec 13, 2021)

Just swapped out the resin straps for these sailcloth/rubber straps I found on Etsy for a bit more colour pop and comfort. I think they also look a tad more snazzy on my daily beater.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

WV-58u


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-218H


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

New arrival:


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Just in, figuring out the rehab.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16472916


This was sold under Timex branding too!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

w/ISOfrane


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

F-201WA


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> This was sold under Timex branding too!


Wow, you sure? Do you have a reference? It would be cool to collect the set.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 16474749
> 
> F-201WA


All the 3's 👍


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Rubik,


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Deity42 said:


> Wow, you sure? Do you have a reference? It would be cool to collect the set.


i have 707 which is repackaged Casio TS1000 
I 100% have Casio trainer like yours and i saw and posted somewhere here Timex print add featuring same Casio just with blue Timex livery.








Trying to find a watch from my childhood.


Many many years ago when I was a young lad, I was looking through the Sportsman's Guide catalog and came across the most amazing watch. It was sometime between 1990 and 1993, it was olive drab green resin (about the same color as a green G-Shock Rangeman), square shaped, had a gold-colored...




www.watchuseek.com




I will look for them later and post it here.


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Deity42 said:


> Wow, you sure? Do you have a reference? It would be cool to collect the set.


It was called Timex Pace Trainer.








VINTAGE TIMEX PACE TRAINER WATCH Casio Movement 879 JC-10 | WatchCharts


This is a pre owned Timex "Pace Trainer" in excellent condition. Although it's branded Timex on the front of the case, the back of the case states Casio, as does the strap. Apparently, there was an agreement between the two companies. I obt




watchcharts.com




Same module as JC10.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Long time ago in the galaxy far away....


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

roverguy78 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that bracelet off of a SKMEI?
Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Vintage
Joe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

DST adjustment means family photo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

ronnypudding said:


> Is that bracelet off of a SKMEI?
> Joe


No, it's actually a polyurethane link bracelet from eBay. It's a 20mm trimmed down to 18. It flares out to 23mm, so it works very well with the AE-1200 case. They sell for $30, but it is well worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Got Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W753


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

My newest Casio - A168. Really enjoy wearing this one, it is retro 80's cool.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

B 640 W


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

38mm Casio Oak 

CasioOak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

#Edifice 

Edifice by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It’s. A G Thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Axelrod said:


> View attachment 16533478


Here's how it looks with a sterile dial without the extra letteting

Casio Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Here's how it looks with a sterile dial without the extra letteting
> 
> Casio Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Nice Wolfsatz


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AW-80


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

A great watch the AE 1200 "Royale"!;I have had one for 10 years, it is a "caño" (as we say here to strong and durable things) and it is my watch for daily use and I have not even changed the battery; 
I congratulate you for having it!!
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Here's how it looks with a sterile dial without the extra letteting
> 
> Casio Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


...or here, with even less lettering and adding some color:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W218-H


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

AnaDigi


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

"Smiley" AD-520 arrived yesterday.
I dig it!

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Moved my EFM-100's bracelet over to the Smiley just to see.
Not a perfect fit, though very nearly, but...man!...what an upgrade over the plastic, toy-watch strap that came with.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now,the"Royale",from 12 years old;("caño" here is strong,durable,very functional);









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

This brown leather w gold stitching ain't too bad.
I'll stick with it until I can find Smiley a bracelet of his own.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok, so I don't own any Casios, I collect mostly micro brands. I purchased this watch recently for like $20 or $25, I am hoping it will be tough enough to handle a teenager playing baseball, one of my daughters friends is super into baseball. I had this strap handmade by this lady out in Kansas, she poached the leather from an old Wilson baseball glove. I am going to gift this to him on his birthday, he is not into watches but I am hoping to luer him in by giving him this. 








,


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Ok, so I don't own any Casios, I collect mostly micro brands. I purchased this watch recently for like $20 or $25, I am hoping it will be tough enough to handle a teenager playing baseball, one of my daughters friends is super into baseball. I had this strap handmade by this lady out in Kansas, she poached the leather from an old Wilson baseball glove. I am going to gift this to him on his birthday, he is not into watches but I am hoping to luer him in by giving him this.
> 
> View attachment 16547221
> ,



What an awesome gift!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Cheap as chips, can't eat just one.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Little yard work today.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jamesohoh7 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just three for me at this point.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio Rangeman GW-9400*

*


  




*


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

It ain't easy to catch it lit up after a wrist-flip...but I did! 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Charging day for the Solar family.


----------



## AFC (10 mo ago)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

patunsorted said:


> View attachment 16558574


Casio Presage? 😲


----------



## patunsorted (May 3, 2021)

mougino said:


> Casio Presage? 😲


Casio Cocktail Time!  
MTP-E120


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16560927


Have to get you at least a different colorway of that one, lol.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Deity42 said:


> Have to get you at least a different colorway of that one, lol.


Honestly I find it refreshing that Clive only has the one square  (and also a Casioak if I'm not mistaken?) Being faithful to a single square is not really usual around here...


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> Honestly I find it refreshing that Clive only has the one square  (and also a Casioak if I'm not mistaken?) Being faithful to a single square is not really usual around here...


You're absolutely right! After I got my gold A1000 I said this is "the one" and I was going to daily it for at least a month....that lasted a few days, lmao.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

ТИ


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Spring by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Just messing around.
Neither one is terrible, but it just looks so weird without the flare.
Chime in.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

hollywoodphil said:


> Just messing around.
> Neither one is terrible, but it just looks so weird without the flare.
> Chime in.
> 
> ...


you need to get some rubbing alcohol.... some cotton pads and a bit of elbow grease. 

Casio just forgot to add another* ' this is a watch ' *
What's the black strap? That would go great with mine.

Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> you need to get some rubbing alcohol.... some cotton pads and a bit of elbow grease.
> 
> Casio just forgot to add another* ' this is a watch ' *
> What's the black strap? That would go great with mine.
> ...


Yeah, I plan to do some erasing...on my silver one, at least.
The black strap is a Speidel with a deployant clasp. I grabbed it, along with a handful of others, when our Sears closed down a few years back. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bond Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Casio AMW-320C


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Coffee time.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

These are my Casio watches.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Couldn't ask for a more perfect blue than this new tropic for The Enticer.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mougino said:


>


Ooooh I love this TimberCruiser. But hard to find in France, where did you get it ?


----------



## mattmacklind2 (Dec 29, 2020)

In the mail today.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

New pickup. The voice recording feature is fun.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Ooooh I love this TimberCruiser. But hard to find in France, where did you get it ?


eBay from a Polish seller.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16601988


What's the use case for wearing these 2 Casios ? (+ they're 5 seconds apart)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

mougino said:


> What's the use case for wearing these 2 Casios ? (+ they're 5 seconds apart)


Timing different things.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with this faithful companion for 10 years; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Casio ME-100


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## player_one (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bonklip today.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

LA-11W "Dale Denton"


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

twincity said:


> View attachment 16611881


Seriously great module. Loving all these features.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

The last one a local store had online, probably clearance sale price of about 14usd shipped. No lume on the fauxtina indices but the dial's a winner in my books for the price.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## randocheapwatchperson (Aug 13, 2021)

Casio 'tank'


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

Rockin' my MDV-300 w fishmans mesh strap today in the golf tourney....got closest to the hole! Woo hoo!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

GW-5000 in Summer Shoes today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Casio GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the mojarra;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mikethompson (9 mo ago)

I was thinking about some Casios today. Just marking this thread for later...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

I don’t wear this nearly enough.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AW-80


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

@brandon\


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

WV-58u


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#WorldTimeWednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

My WRUW today, and I think I will make the rest of the week all Casio.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Wednesday's watch is an impulse buy I regret... this watch is almost impossible to actually read unless you are in direct, bright sunlight and the 'crystal' is clean. I really should sell it, this is only the second time I have actually worn it in the four years I have owned it; it just sits around gathering dust. This is the only Casio I own that I actively dislike.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

DSlocum said:


> Wednesday's watch is an impulse buy I regret... this watch is almost impossible to actually read unless you are in direct, bright sunlight and the 'crystal' is clean. I really should sell it, this is only the second time I have actually worn it in the four years I have owned it; it just sits around gathering dust. This is the only Casio I own that I actively dislike.


Can certainly see what you mean, not Casio's best. The speedometer looks unusable. I thought the negative display CA53Ws were bad.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-96h


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Continuing my week of Casio, is the venerable DW-9051, the oldest Casio in my collection.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

twincity said:


> View attachment 16716939


Did you get another one? This has really become one of my favorites.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Casio week still chugging along with my GA-100


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16717746


Your two great looking watches are so similar. I'll happily take that Casio off your hands... ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)

Finally giving the Gulfmaster some wrist time.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Tyco (11 mo ago)

Guess which one was my daily basher for many years...now retired.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Day 5 of Casio week brings my last, and smallest G Shock, but not my last Casio.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW-200H


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Casio G-Shock GMWB5000GD-4


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

AE-1000W.









Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Day 6 of Casio week has me wearing my 'Bond' AE-1200WH to run Honey-do errands.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandmountainslim (Jul 15, 2011)

218 Square


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## JWK (Nov 27, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> I must know what model that is. I really like that design.
> View attachment 16728611


What is that model? I really like that design. Is that seconds read-out at the 6 position sub dial?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JWK said:


> What is that model? I really like that design. Is that seconds read-out at the 6 position sub dial?


It’s a GA2000, and yes that is a small seconds read out in this mode.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW-200H


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16731447


Wait... Fish-Moon button? My first thought was....

"I like to fish, that's spelled M-O-O-N, fish!"









What does that button do, exactly?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

DSlocum said:


> Wait... Fish-Moon button? My first thought was....
> 
> "I like to fish, that's spelled M-O-O-N, fish!"
> 
> ...


I don't fish, but apparently the best time to fish can be predicted by the lunar cycles. So once you input your UTC offset and latitude, you can use that button to cycle through the times/moon phases, and the upper display populates with different levels of fishes when it's feeding time for them (it's also animated when using the chrono or CDT).

There's actually a full digital version of this watch with the same case but bigger displays (WS-1200H, this digi-ani is WSH-1250H). I don't wear it often at all because it has the most uncomfortable strap, but I collect novelties and think it's fun.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> I collect novelties and think it's fun.


I think it is pretty cool... and I could see how it might be helpful to those that fish. 

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CASIO G-Shock GMW-B5000D-1


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio A100WEGG-1AEF









Casio A100WE-1AEF


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Silly little watch










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the AE-1200 World Time aka Royale and waiting for the G-Shock GW-7900 to show up.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Out of the two, the Casio is much better quality and the bezel actually rotates. Plus it was cheaper - go figure.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

DB-37H


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Steel case and sapphire crystal.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

B640-W


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sandmountainslim (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Added another one, really excited.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonnat Côte d'Ivoire 75%


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Gorillaz G-Shock









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MrM0964 (7 mo ago)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Maybe a new favorite.


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Birthday present to myself...


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW-200H


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

I’ve been contemplating the acquisition of a few different Casios the past few days and ended up buying this W-800 on a total whim while I was waiting out a storm at Wal-Mart. I’ve been needed (wanting) a new work watch and a stop watch that goes beyond 30 minutes is a must have for me, this fit the bill perfectly. It’s incredible for just under $20. Will likely do the countdown timer mod, that’s the only thing it’s missing.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dog watch cushion….very soft.


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## taylorcummings97 (6 mo ago)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16409778


Dapper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

WV-58u


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Just a lazy day at the beach with a very affordable but for this purpose well suited AE-2000...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

GD 400 is our every day rough duty watch:










We trudge on.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

Toy soldiers green today.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Other stuff I'm working on. 81CS and 81QS (stainless vs chrome plated brass, respectively).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-213


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

A couple of mine


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Added a MTP4500 to the fold today. Quite like it, wears smaller than I thought it would which is a plus.


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

MissAnthropic said:


> Added a MTP4500 to the fold today. Quite like it, wears smaller than I thought it would which is a plus.
> View attachment 16816804


I actually quite like that one, and the strap as well. I’m going to have to look into this one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

MissAnthropic said:


> Added a MTP4500 to the fold today. Quite like it, wears smaller than I thought it would which is a plus.
> View attachment 16816804


Had that one for a few days - had to return because the chrono seconds could not be zeroed. (One of the extremely few QA defects I've seen on all of the Casios I've bought, ever.)

I love the font they used for the subdials, like a vintage car's dashboard. Sole reason I ordered it.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

jcp123 said:


> I actually quite like that one, and the strap as well. I’m going to have to look into this one.


I do wish the hands weren’t silver but overall it’s pretty nice and very affordable even new, $55 from Amazon. Mine is like new but I got it relatively cheap used because the bracelet had been resized pretty small and was missing the links that came out. I had no intention of keeping it on the bracelet anyway so it worked out for me.

I like this band a lot, the brand is Kayseun on amazon. I’ve gotten two so far, they’re quick release, pretty thick and of good quality especially on the ends and keepers. Hard to beat for $8


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

MissAnthropic said:


> I do wish the hands weren’t silver but overall it’s pretty nice and very affordable even new, $55 from Amazon. Mine is like new but I got it relatively cheap used because the bracelet had been resized pretty small and was missing the links that came out. I had no intention of keeping it on the bracelet anyway so it worked out for me.
> 
> I like this band a lot, the brand is Kayseun on amazon. I’ve gotten two so far, they’re quick release, pretty thick and of good quality especially on the ends and keepers. Hard to beat for $8


Yeah I saw $55! That got me excited because I figured it was WAY more pricey. I got some bills to pay but I see this one incoming soon. And pride month is over but I like that strap anyway so I’ll look into it. Do you remember the lug width off the top of your head? If it’s 20 or 22mm I have other watches it’ll work with anyway.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Nope, I'm in the right thread.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

jcp123 said:


> Yeah I saw $55! That got me excited because I figured it was WAY more pricey. I got some bills to pay but I see this one incoming soon. And pride month is over but I like that strap anyway so I’ll look into it. Do you remember the lug width off the top of your head? If it’s 20 or 22mm I have other watches it’ll work with anyway.


Lug width is 20mm. They have those straps in 20 and 22mm, I got one of each!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## player_one (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Not too blingy


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AW-80


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm happy to see this thread still going strong 11 years after I posted it!
I haven't gotten many watches in the years since, more pocket knives and guitars lol, but I've gotten a couple. The most recent is a Casio fishing watch courtesy of my wife for last year's Father's Day:








*WS1200H-1AV - CASIO*
(This one is the -3AV)

One step above the drugstore Casio's, list $26.95, which you can feel in the case and strap. As a casual fisherman, I can tell you it's wrong just as much as it's right about the fish, but it's still cool how it uses moon data, time and date to show the best times to cast.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## player_one (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

$24!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

zippofan said:


> I'm happy to see this thread still going strong 11 years after I posted it!
> I haven't gotten many watches in the years since, more pocket knives and guitars lol, but I've gotten a couple. The most recent is a Casio fishing watch courtesy of my wife for last year's Father's Day:
> View attachment 16826516
> 
> ...


Glad you are still around, one of my favorite topics!

No Zippos, though?


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Deity42 said:


> Glad you are still around, one of my favorite topics!
> 
> No Zippos, though?
> View attachment 16829434


Oh I got plenty of those lol!
This is my "cave"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#MudmanMonday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Supreme Royale (steel case w/sapphire crystal)




























.
.
.

Duro Kermit modded


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16770497


Grail
That is all.
Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W 218-H


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Casio Crazy Colors


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Cleaned up the case and face a bit of the silver AE1200 “Casio Royale”, turned out nice I think.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W 213


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Some of the Casio collection


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 345Y (May 25, 2013)

EFV 570
Got this piece for around 1 month+


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

I have two Casio's that aren't G-Shocks.

My Databank DB-36-1AV.









And my A700W-1A.









I also used to own an F-91W, but I moved some years ago and it got lost in the shuffle  That still stings even though it was a very inexpensive watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Casio AE-1200WH-1AVCF (CASIO ROYALE).
I removed the "World Time and Illuminator" lettering from the case and installed a leather 18mm strap.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Casio Casino Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio Casino Royale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sported this one yesterday


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

B 640 w


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

GW7900


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Edifice today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Casio W-21H-1AVCF
I removed the "Illuminator" and "water 50M resist" lettering from the case and installed a new light weight elastic nylon strap.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Casio x 3


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Casio Edifice and a single needle clock in the tower of San Gimignano (Toscana IT) from the 14th century;
Greetings;























Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

(Yes it still works!)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-753


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-96


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)

This one is for sale in the sales forum, if anyone is interested!


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

Finally picked up a Duro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

This was "free" in a job lot I bought for something else, and I rehabbed it with a new $11 Miyota movement.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Deity42 said:


> This was "free" in a job lot I bought for something else, and I rehabbed it with a new $11 Miyota movement.
> View attachment 16858918


Looks very funky for a Casio. Gem in terms of tank styled watch from Casio.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16857477


Saw some of these at the mall this evening. Is that textured cylinder below the dial a light button in a new take on the 6900 placement?



Deity42 said:


> This was "free" in a job lot I bought for something else, and I rehabbed it with a new $11 Miyota movement.
> View attachment 16858918


This is awesome. I am on the lookout for a Casio tank. Any chance you can post the case and strap measurements?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fullers1845 said:


> This is awesome. I am on the lookout for a Casio tank. Any chance you can post the case and strap measurements?


28.5mm x 40mm, with 20mm lugs. MTP-1273.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Lineage Titanium


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16862531


I absolutely love this case, wish they would put a nicer module in it. Something MIP with a more graphic analog readout would be really nice.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Own2hands said:


> I absolutely love this case, wish they would put a nicer module in it. Something MIP with a more graphic analog readout would be really nice.


Would love a steel case with MIP display and no BT or anything. I don't know how thin they can do that, though. The 3479 module in this is slimmed down from the 593, I think that was a major design goal with this.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Deity42 said:


> Would love a steel case with MIP display and no BT or anything. I don't know how thin they can do that, though. The 3479 module in this is slimmed down from the 593, I think that was a major design goal with this.


I wonder if there are other modules with more complications that could be DIY shoehorned into this case. There seems to be so much wasted space in the dial area, especially if there is no need for light gathering to power it. I always liked the black mother of pearl on these, though.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Edifice today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW 200 H


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Expensive bourbon and an inexpensive watch......go figure.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW 200 H


----------



## Spy Car (4 mo ago)

Deity42 said:


> This was "free" in a job lot I bought for something else, and I rehabbed it with a new $11 Miyota movement.
> View attachment 16858918


Seems like I'm not alone, but I totally dig that watch.

Congratulations.

Bill


----------



## Richard_FM (5 mo ago)

My weekday watch, which I've had at least 8 years.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spy Car (4 mo ago)

A Casio MRW-200H-1BV that I picked up yesterday on a Crown and Buckle 18mm NATO strap out in the 103 LA heat.










I'm rather pleased with this extraordinarily inexpensive watch.

I do need to dial in the Day/Date complication

Bill


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

New Casiotron tonight.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

DW-290-1V


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW 200 H


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

8 years and running as my daily work watch when I am on job sites, maybe 3 battery changes and working as good as new. I think this is my 3rd one in over 22 years of hard use. You can't kill these things.


----------



## leewhite.nc (5 mo ago)

DW5600-BB on 16mm NATO


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Spy Car (4 mo ago)

Spy Car said:


> A Casio MRW-200H-1BV that I picked up yesterday on a Crown and Buckle 18mm NATO strap out in the 103 LA heat.
> 
> View attachment 16874817
> 
> ...


Hate to quote myself, but I'm absolutely astounded with the timekeeping on this Casio MRW-200H-1BV watch.

After getting it synced to the online atomic clock and running it for several days, the time is absolutely spot-on.

I expected a quartz movement to be good, but so far this one appears to be keeping perfect time.

Under $20 on sale, and pleasing me to no end.

Who'd have thunk?

Bill


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

With the exception of a two-year smart watch experimental stint, this was my everyday watch for 14 years.









I'm currently wearing an automatic field watch, but this MT-G M900 stays on top of the bookshelf facing the window. There it gets sunlight and radio reception so its ready to go for whenever I want to put it on.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^ Those look great! Zulu's are thick straps to squeeze into those tight shrouded lug spaces. I've tried on 2 different 18mm Casio's recently, and not been able to get a single pass or 2-piece NATO to fit. I must be holding my mouth wrong...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Spy Car (4 mo ago)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^ Those look great! Zulu's are thick straps to squeeze into those tight shrouded lug spaces. I've tried on 2 different 18mm Casio's recently, and not been able to get a single pass or 2-piece NATO to fit. I must be holding my mouth wrong...


This week I put a Crown and Buckle 18mm Premium NATO (1.25mm thick) on my new MRW-200H. Picture 1 page back.

The space was just too tight for the strap slide under the spring bars (with them in place).

The solution for me was to fix one end of a spring bar in place, then thread the strap under, press the strap firmly into the lug space, then fix the other end of the spring bar into position. Repeating on the other end.

I will not claim that it isn't a PITA. It is.

Bill


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

DB-37 H


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanus
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

Wearing this new one September 8, 2022.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Spy Car said:


> This week I put a Crown and Buckle 18mm Premium NATO (1.25mm thick) on my new MRW-200H. Picture 1 page back.
> 
> The space was just too tight for the strap slide under the spring bars (with them in place).
> 
> ...


Bill is right and that is exactly how you have to install these NATO/Zulu straps on these 18mm lug Casio watches. Its a very tight fit but can be done. Never had one come off either.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16882529


Nice! Is the black cylinder below 6:00 a light button?


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

I believe I've ended the life of my W800H. I had the back off to top up the oil and get rid of a bubble, and I think I overtightened the screw and broke the case. 

This was my favorite watch for field work and it has a little bit of a story. I found it in 2015 while doing field work on the Yampa River in Colorado. It was poking up out of a cobble bar where I found some other stuff like a kitchen knife and some clothes, all ostensibly from someone flipping a raft during spring runoff. So it had gotten pulled off someone's wrist maybe, traveled down stream in torrential muddy flow, buried in sand and gravel getting bashed by rocks all the while, and eventually exposed and baked for a while in the desert heat and sun before I found it keeping perfect time. It traveled around with me as a backup watch for a few seasons before I really took a shine to it and started wearing it in the field full time. I polished it really well and oil filled it and kept it on a nato until yesterday. Never failed me until my tinkering led too far. Maybe I can find a for-parts one on ebay and use the case. 

Insult to injury, I popped open my other field watch, a W218H and found that the oil I used was incompatible with the o-ring. 

Maybe it's time to explore other cheap casios.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)

Would curved spring bars work when putting on the NATO strap?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

Casio "Royale Military"


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

With yellow accessories.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

roverguy78 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice work on this mod!


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

New project.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16893077


Where do you find these gems, Deity?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Own2hands said:


> Where do you find these gems, Deity?


ebay. I buy more lots than individual watches. Often I'm looking for parts to fix others, and the lots come with new things to fix. It's a chain migration thing.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Deity42 said:


> ebay. I buy more lots than individual watches. Often I'm looking for parts to fix others, and the lots come with new things to fix. It's a chain migration thing.


ok. I learn something new everyday  Are the lots mostly from overseas sellers?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Own2hands said:


> ok. I learn something new everyday  Are the lots mostly from overseas sellers?


I accidentally bought a lot from Egypt once, lol. Some stuff from Turkey and Japan. But most of the time US.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

GMW-B5000D1


----------



## Ssak13 (4 mo ago)

GM-5600B


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

Good old reliable M5610.
It's nice to lift a watch out of the drawer, and know it is always EXACTLY the right time.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

More yellow than a banana….


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Was moisture compromised, now clean and dry with a greased gasket.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I always use Bananas as my watch stand……strangely enough 😬


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't have a casio to show right now but I have a coupon, since I can't use it for anyone who wants to use it. 29M-703-XN0-1T0 on shoppingjapan.net for 30 bucks (I ordered a seiko cocktail time there and got this coupon) - hope this doesn't violate the rules.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16914589


With the gold dials. One of my favorite. Casios. ever. (And you have both versions!)


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fullers1845 said:


> With the gold dials. One of my favorite. Casios. ever. (And you have both versions!)


Classic case of "drinking while ebaying." I bought the AMW-320R and only minutes later decided I needed the screen accurate version and found the AMW-320 in a good condition at a good price. Glad to have both now, though.

In addition to the pushers, the older one has a much nicer dial, even if it doesn't show up well in pictures.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today my Edifice;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Pontificator (Nov 14, 2015)

Recently picked up this Duro for ~ $50 and I'm very happy with the quality. Good finishing, the bezel has a tight action but not too tight and the indices actually all line up which is more than I can say for certain brands, cough..cough..._Seiko_...cough. All-in-all for the price this one's hard to beat.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Weekend = Casio and Crocs! Also, the DW-290 _really_ wants people to know it has an Electro Luminescent Backlight. Billboarding at its finest.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Got some new goatskin for what seems like everyone's favorite.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Behold the Casio Moon Graph GMW-15 from the late ‘80s. 
It not only gives you the times of sunrise/set and moonrise/set for your coordinates for any date you choose, but it’ll also show you where the moon is currently in the sky, as noted by the arrows in the pic.
And it tells you the age of the moon. And shoots a little meteor across the sky on the hour just because. And even though this model was released in the late ‘80s it’s programmed through 2029.
I think this is when my true watch geekery began.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

CASIO LINEAGE LCW-M100DE-1AJF


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## rk1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16914588
> 
> View attachment 16914589


So nice.. So much nostalgia.. Gotta love them Casios.


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

fishwatch


----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16914588


This is weird as hell and I love it


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

New G









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

fateddy said:


> This is weird as hell and I love it


Not weird at all, but I also love it.

I bought it specifically because it's called the "Kisses" dial, but also Arnold wears it in True Lies.









I buy a few watches based on watch-spotting movies, shows, etc, but this watch is genuinely good. Great, even!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Public Service Annoincement: The “L” in LTP-V007L-1B indicates “Ladies”.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fateddy (May 5, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> Not weird at all, but I also love it.
> 
> I bought it specifically because it's called the "Kisses" dial, but also Arnold wears it in True Lies.
> View attachment 16928651
> ...


What model is it? I'm going to add that one to my "must acquire" list.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

fateddy said:


> What model is it? I'm going to add that one to my "must acquire" list.


AD-520.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Spy Car (4 mo ago)

This week I sent my son (who just started his freshman year in college) a classic F-91W to add to his little watch collection. It arrived on Tuesday and he snapped a picture (prior to fixing the date).










I suspected he'd rock it.

He's a skateboarder, so this is one he can put at risk w/o my having a heart attack. LOL

Bill


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## FeloniousTesseract (5 mo ago)

I used to stow this in my BC for the hell of it.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Dilysi (Dec 1, 2017)

Rebodied 42mm


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#FrogmanFriday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

New projects in tonight.

Buying a truck-load of Coors and shopping for a Trans-Am this weekend.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Just arrived yesterday... first non-screw-pin bracelet I ever sized myself... crappy mobile phone photo...


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16870730


How old, and rare is that? It is nice. I have some old SEIKO etc digitals but non working 😢


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

James Haury said:


> How old, and rare is that?


c. 1974-1976. I wouldn't care it rare, but very desirable in this condition.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Rainy day here, new mesh bracelet.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

If it’s digital, are they called complications or just features?


----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spy Car (4 mo ago)

On 9/28/22 I posted a shot of my son wearing his new Casio D91-W that I sent him up at school (he's a college freshman).

I've been loving the idea of this classic watch so much that today, I got one for myself.

He's a picture I snapped on the way home:











Looks "bigger" on the wrist in photos than IRL. So small and thin (which I really like).

I am on the next to last "hole" on the strap with a 7 3/4 inch (197 mm) wrist, but the strap just big enough. What a classic watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

VERY  EXCITING!

Fresh outta the  >>>

Casio SGW-100 2BCF...X2!!

I won both, as separate lots, on the same day last week - and for almost exactly the same price - at shopgoodwill.com.
Both even arrived - from different locations - on the same day. 

Previous owner put the paracord strap on the one, which I thought was cool until I found that it's way too big for me and can't be made smaller without unraveling the whole thing. 

Been meaning to add one of these colorful ones for a while.
Now I've got two!
And, at exactly $70 for both, running and in perfect condition (apart from the paracord), I feel like I got a good deal.

The negative display means they aren't the same sort of easy reader as their cousin, but...I don't care! 

























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

These things multiply and mod all on their own.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

hollywoodphil said:


> VERY  EXCITING!
> 
> Fresh outta the  >>>
> 
> ...


SGW-100 is outrageously underrated. I mean I guess it is properly "rated," enough people know about it, but IMO it should be on the level of the AE-1200 in terms of popularity. Just one of those "holy ---- I get all these features for _this_ price?" + just a super comfortable/sturdy case.

I've got the one with the OEM nylon strap, highly recommended. Imma wear it this week if I remember.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Photo request for someone.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16939812


Which model is this?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fullers1845 said:


> Which model is this?


Edifice EFV-120.


Deity42 said:


> View attachment 16931603


I have a fair amount of commentary on this model if you'd like to hear, that picture has seemed to capture a lot of people's attention.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Geez guys do I need to buy more Casios to keep this topic on the first page, lol.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Spy Car (4 mo ago)

Deity42 said:


> Geez guys do I need to buy more Casios to keep this topic on the first page, lol.


You certainly find great models, so I encourage this thought. LOL

Bill (who doesn't mind spending other people's money)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> View attachment 16968920


Funny thing. The display on this watch was blanking out at certain angles yesterday. Any ideas? Seems too soon to need a battery. Seemed back to normal this morning.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fullers1845 said:


> Funny thing. The display on this watch was blanking out at certain angles yesterday. Any ideas? Seems too soon to need a battery. Seemed back to normal this morning.
> 
> View attachment 16971975


Has it been exposed to a wide temperature swing? All I can think of.

Otherwise I'd keep an eye on it and if it does it again, just change the battery and check the seals. Casio could have gotten a bad battery that tested okay but couldn't make it 10 years. I recently bought a six-pack of 2016s, and one out of the six was dead.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Skeptical said:


> View attachment 16972758


I like it! Just in time for Halloween or for riding a Harley, if you can afford it. I can't


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Russ1965 said:


>


BLING!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

AllenG said:


> View attachment 16965536


Are you using an adapter with that or does it fit without one? It looks good.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

randb said:


> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


SS bracelet?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Duplicate my apolagies.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

usd97 said:


> View attachment 16937438


https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...7c4128a27bd45a14d7d5a0d54c89d82c&action=click


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)

James Haury said:


> Are you using an adapter with that or does it fit without one? It looks good.


Yes an adapter to 22mm. JaysandKays Adapter


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

DB-37H


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Glencoe said:


> View attachment 16985018
> View attachment 16985019
> View attachment 16985020
> View attachment 16985021
> ...


I love the modded AE- 1200. Is the case metal? I read your reply .SWEETNESS!


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

James Haury said:


> I love the modded AE- 1200. Is the case metal?


Thank you, and yes it is. It is customized with a milled steel case, bronze dial, saphire crystal and drilled lugs.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-213


----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

It's mine... and arriving from Japan tomorrow! Oceanus T4000. So excited to have it!



















I'm told that the casework is done by the same people who make the cases for Grand Seiko. Whether true or not, there is no question that the casework is stunningly exquisite, and rivals Grand Seiko.










To employ an old Yiddish New York expression, Casio definitely "knows from watches." Right up there with Citizen and Seiko. Top notch quality.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

GA-800-1A


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Spy Car (4 mo ago)

FORMULa said:


>


I love it when a watch shot is so outstanding that it makes me want to own a watch that's already in my collection 

Bill


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Spy Car said:


> I love it when a watch shot is so outstanding that it makes me want to own a watch that's already in my collection
> 
> Bill


Then get the liquid out and hydro mod it


----------



## Spy Car (4 mo ago)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Then get the liquid out and hydro mod it


Was that the "trick" here?

Because that's one sexy-looking $19 watch in my estimation.

Bill


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Casio W-201WA


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Just arrived... and oh what a sweet presentation. And the case finishing. JUST WOW.

Quickly set up with the iPhone app (what a breeze!), then unpaired them to go with the 1x/day simple Radio Control adjustment. Such an impressive work of high precision technology and artful craftsmanship.

Popped on a C&B Black Calf strap for immediate use of the watch. Looks good, too. I'll adjust the bracelet subsequently.



























This will not be my one and only Oceanus watch! Casio is hitting out of the park with Oceanus.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Spy Car said:


> Was that the "trick" here?
> 
> Because that's one sexy-looking $19 watch in my estimation.
> 
> Bill


I just researched how to do it, from youtube and searching on this forum. The only problem i had was how to release the crown but after watching some videos it was easy, and make sure to fully tighten the screws in the back as i did not and had a small leak...


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Try as I do, for some reason I just can't find any visual appreciation for G-Shock watches. I know they're good quality watches, of course, just based on their incredible, widespread popularity. Am I missing a vital gene or something? 

Perhaps, someday, I may just have to buy one and wear it, anyway... to see if I can somehow even begin to warm up to the look.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DesertArt said:


> Try as I do, for some reason I just can't find any visual appreciation for G-Shock watches. I know they're good quality watches, of course, just based on their incredible, widespread popularity. Am I missing a vital gene or something?
> 
> Perhaps, someday, I may just have to buy one and wear it, anyway... to see if I can somehow even begin to warm up to the look.


I was just like you................then I joined this forum and had an awakening.......


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

My collection was expanded (#Nostalgy):

1. Casio PQ-3, a very rare vintage alarm clock from 1983, unused with original box and papers. Had been hunting for this clock for many years. I used to have this little Casio back then.









2. Casio Vintage A159W-N1D. Used to wear this watch from 1982 to 1985.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

T4000


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Alex Thyl said:


> My collection was expanded (#Nostalgy):
> 
> 1. Casio PQ-3, a very rare vintage alarm clock from 1983, unused with original box and papers. Had been hunting for this clock for many years. I used to have this little Casio back then.
> View attachment 17012970
> ...


82-85 you were probably wearing something else, A159 was introduced 1989.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Surprise surprise... I have been exploring G-Shocks and have found a few that actually appeal to me! Relatively compact form factor really appeals to my 7.25" wrist.

This is one of them... Mini CasiOak GMA S2100 1A en route to me from Amazon at this moment. Woo-Hoo! My first G-Shock. (I have a feeling there may be another or two in my future.)


----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

B640-W


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benton629 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Alex Thyl said:


> My collection was expanded (#Nostalgy):
> 
> 1. Casio PQ-3, a very rare vintage alarm clock from 1983, unused with original box and papers. Had been hunting for this clock for many years. I used to have this little Casio back then.
> View attachment 17012970


😍
This orange button screams "80's"
Reminds me of the original Sony TPS-L2 'Walkman' I used to own (that my parents sold 50 cents at their garage sale when moving out 😭)


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Multiband 6 for the end of DST


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

I must be honest... this watch has captured my appreciation more than any other I have had. We shall see how long the honeymoon lasts, but I think it's going to be a long time!

Casio has done such an awesome job with these. It's a strap monster, too. Which just adds to the prolonged fun and enjoyment.

Pictured here with a C&B Matte Supreme Griege NATO.


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

AW-80


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

WV-58U


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## explorer85 (2 mo ago)

Solar powered


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Given the HUGE popularity of G-Shock watches (which I had previously disliked the looks/size of), I recently decided to see if there might be a G-Shock model which might appeal to my personal taste.

Found one! 









As of today, I am now officially a part of the G-Shock tribe! This watch is a keeper.

Until a few days ago, I hadn't seen any G-Shock models that had any appeal to me, but then discovered that Casio had fairly recently designed a model which appeals to those who prefer a svelte, trimmed down, more-understated style of analog G-Shock.

And, while the brand and labeling on the bezel are bright and prominent in these photographs, in actual use... they are extremely subdued and only barely, slightly visible if at all - which I LIKE very much.

My understanding is that this new GAB-2100 1A model has been a massively popular hit in the marketplace... and I can see why. I had some concerns that the 45mm case might be too big for me (7.25" wrist)... but I am quite relieved to find that it is a perfectly fine fit!

I love the solar power and the Bluetooth connectivity to my iPhone. And I'm quite good with the looks of this model. I find it to actually be fairly tasteful looking, for a plastic-fantastic multi-featured wrist watch. WOO-HOO. Let's hear it for me! 

Anyway... I'm showing my first Casio G-Shock...









This is my second Casio watch, following the superb Oceanus T4000 that I recently got (shown above). I'm now quite an avid fan of Casio watches!


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

DesertArt said:


> Given the HUGE popularity of G-Shock watches (which I had previously disliked the looks/size of), I recently decided to see if there might be a G-Shock model which might appeal to my personal taste.
> 
> Found one!
> 
> ...


I see a square in your future 😉


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Own2hands said:


> I see a square in your future 😉


I don't know... but I've learned to never say never!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## explorer85 (2 mo ago)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

A163 W


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W96h


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Own2hands said:


> I see a square in your future 😉


You have a talent to foresee future events! And, you're right. I found a so-called "square" (octagon is more fitting) with a very understated text-related design - the minimal, low-key words & writing around the top of this watch is fairly unobtrusive and tastefully done, in my view, and really won me over - not cluttered up.








That, along with the time reading mode being bold, simple and using Casio's MIP hi-resolution LCD design, which is highly readable from a wide variety of angles - really won points. All very good stuff. Black metal bezel looks good. Bluetooth time sync to the iPhone is good, too. Much to like about this watch.








I may even use some of the special features on occasion, like the step counting, and as a photographer, the sun & moon rise and set and moon phase will come in handy at times.

GBX100NS-1 will arrive on Tuesday... I'm eager to have it in my hands!


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W218-H


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TimelessHardwareGuy (Oct 11, 2018)

Casio G-Shock DW-5900TS in orange colorway with positive screen swap 😁


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#MudmanMonday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Can't contain my excitement over this G-Shock. So much to love about this watch!


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW-200H


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblinfluencer (2 mo ago)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17014273


Does this have a nickname?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W753


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tonycro (8 mo ago)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Some of mine GD350,DW5600,GW7900,GWM5610,G9000 mudman


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

DB-37 H


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 17044047


Will always be jealous of this one!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Deity42 said:


> Will always be jealous of this one!


I'll keep you in mind if I ever think to move it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Casio Moon Watch Ltd Ed:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Quick mod... GAB2100C-9A (Yellow) head unit swapped into GAB2100-1A (Black) bezel/case & strap. (I preferred the much brighter hands and hour markers from the yellow GAB2100C-9A version, but with the GAB2100-1A black bezel/case and strap.)


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@DesertArt, that looks great. I know when the BT ones came out a lot of folks—myself included—commented that this combination would be ideal. Glad to see someone finally did it! If they offered this stock I’d grab one immediately.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Sir-Guy said:


> @DesertArt, that looks great. I know when the BT ones came out a lot of folks—myself included—commented that this combination would be ideal. Glad to see someone finally did it! If they offered this stock I’d grab one immediately.


I think I got the idea to do this swap from you! So, I have you to thank.  The readability at a glance is considerably improved, which I like. These hands are larger/wider and they are brighter. Plus, the hour markers are much brighter. Great mod you suggested!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W213


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Nostalgy is too overwhelming lately.
Casio A159WAD-1DF.
(It has not arrived yet, picture is borrowed from ablogtowatch, kösz Dávid).









Update: arrived.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## shiam_85 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Alwayslate707 (Dec 22, 2017)

My collection of non g Casios


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

The Casioak is one of my favorite watches.
Go to piece in free time.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)

If there is a more attactive and better sub $70 watch with a sapphire crystal, I want to see it.


----------



## Urse73 (4 mo ago)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 17040812


I like the strap on the Casiotron is it wood? It looks like it.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 17035485


Ok, but it's a TIMEX. Perhaps you were looking for Is there truly no love for TIMEX?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

James Haury said:


> I like the strap on the Casiotron is it wood? It looks like it.


It is, they are made by Colareb. It was a tight fit, but it was easy to use sandpaper to fit it.










James Haury said:


> Ok, but it's a TIMEX. Perhaps you were looking for Is there truly no love for TIMEX?


It's actually a version of the Casio LA670 made in Japan with a 3191 module inside rebranded for Timex.








I've also found these, which are rebranded A158/A159s with 593 modules. I've seen at least two other models I didn't get my hands on. It's sort of a mini mission of mine.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 17051673


Nice cyclops!


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

The Collector63 said:


> View attachment 17052057
> 
> 
> If there is a more attactive and better sub $70 watch with a sapphire crystal, I want to see it.


What model is that please?


----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Just some projects I have to work on.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

B 640 W


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Billbofet (2 mo ago)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 17074420
> View attachment 17074422


Could you share the model number on this one? That dial is spectacular!!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

OCW-S100-7AJF


----------



## Billbofet (2 mo ago)

Tjcdas said:


> OCW-S100-7AJF


Thank you!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

G Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

@zippofan this one for you. I retired my green matte EDC of 20 years, it finally ran out of wick. Instead of replacing the wick, just went ahead and ordered a new one, went brass.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 17082828


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Imma go ahead and grab #3000.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deity42 said:


> View attachment 17091529


Wow….just wow 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

MTP-1239D


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this simple and strong Casio, waiting for our turn for the world cup final; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today this simple and strong Casio, waiting for our turn for the world cup final;
> Greetings!
> View attachment 17093513
> 
> ...


Good luck! Love to see Messi! But France is strong. Will be a great Sunday.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Deity42 said:


> Good luck! Love to see Messi! But France is strong. Will be a great Sunday.


Thank you friend!,I have a lot of faith in this great team! 
Hug!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

MRW-200


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Doing that thing where I post the same pic in multiple threads










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

WL-20


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Edifice today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

My favorite Casio today, AMW320, I'll bet there's another photo of it in this thread. I wish Casio would make them again, this is my second and the newer models have some kind of issue with the crown, it decides to stop every now and again which drives me nuts. Still an awesome watch!









Z


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

zippofan said:


> My favorite Casio today, AMW320, I'll bet there's another photo of it in this thread. I wish Casio would make them again, this is my second and the newer models have some kind of issue with the crown, it decides to stop every now and again which drives me nuts. Still an awesome watch!
> View attachment 17101899
> 
> 
> Z


I noticed the battery on one of mine was almost dead a few days ago, after having replaced it a few months ago. I hope it was just a bum battery and the module isn't going south.

There's a movie on Prime called Samaritan where Sylvester Stallone fixes an AMW320 (black dial) as a minor plot point.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ebo hud (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Early Christmas gift, Casio Pro Trek PRW-61Y


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Deity42 said:


> I noticed the battery on one of mine was almost dead a few days ago, after having replaced it a few months ago. I hope it was just a bum battery and the module isn't going south.


It's alive! Barely. The insides of these things are shockingly flimsy. This is probably its last battery change before retirement.


----------



## nikonworld (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Awesome watch for 50 bucks!


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Casio A1000. I had been looking for an all metal Casio digital for a while before I found this. I didn't like the size, or price tags of the all metal G-Shocks.


----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W 729 H


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Probably the 4th or 5th time I've thanked @Miggyd87 for this one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tonycro (8 mo ago)

my grail watch. t3000 DLC. just came in


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

I just can’t get over how nice this watch is for the money…

Pepsi on the way(albeit the non Marlin version…)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nikonworld (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fresh battery and ready to go.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This simple and "gauchito" Casio;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Moss Landing
Moss Landing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

DB 37H


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## SOK40 (Aug 9, 2021)

More retro, an A168


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------

